# Sticky  I smoked a Great Cigar today thanks to....



## jessejava187

This is the where you post, thanks and thoughts to BOTL, when you smoke a cigar that was bombed to you, please dont use this thread for bomb reports, only when you smoked one, please share pics if you can. Thanks


----------



## EricF

Grest idea Jesse! I will use it for sure.:idea:


----------



## Juicestain

Gonna let the other thread die? I just posted in that one... but I'll throw down here too!

Had a great cigar last night thanks to the infamous Shuckens! A delicious Hemingway Classic:thumb:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Umm.. since we are doing this twice.

Arturo Fuente Queen B compliments of swingofbirches.

Team Charlie FTW!


----------



## jessejava187

the mods wanted to 2 different threads, so the other will be for ciagrs not bombed


----------



## bigslowrock

did someone ask for cigar pr0n?????

Had a great cigar from the infamous Shukins from a pif BOMB

























the cut, had to crop this bad boy since I blewout my hand with the flash
























a little chatbox during the smoke
















one blurry one to prove I'm a Team WA sleeper cell (cool pic of the glow)








the end


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Oliva Serie V Lancero compliments of triad47.

Second day in a row of finger burning.


----------



## J Daly

AB Maxx Traditional a la Shuckins.


----------



## jeepthing

seegarfan Thanks for the La Riqueza


----------



## Juicestain

Found a Graycliff 1666 Presidente. I am usually good about remembering where sticks come from but am drawing a blank on this one. I do know it was from the noob pif from back in the day. Big thanks to the brother that hooked me up, tasty smoke:thumb:


----------



## bigslowrock

Yesterday was a stick from an infamous puffer..

Today from a fellow noob puffer, brother Krishna from the noob PIF

Thanks for the great stick, LFD DL 660 , which by the way has kicked my ass!!

drumroll please....... now for everyone's favorite part, the pics...









































Scrabble anyone??








the end


----------



## commonsenseman

Great pics Jason!

I'm smoking an unbanded torpedo courtesy of Shuckins, it came with the Sultan. Dunno what it is, but it's pretty darn good!


----------



## smelvis

Thanks to Kym Cigar Loco who gave me this Firecracker at the Shuckins herf.

Very tasty and still going


----------



## Mante

On the Don Pepin Garcia theme, (We think alike Dave!) I just finished a DPG Cuban Classic that was a member of a massive bomb from Ssutton (Shawn). I know you havent been around much Shawn but thankyou for a great cigar. That was my first DPG and lived up to the reviews.:clap2::dude:


----------



## zitro_joe

bigslowrock said:


>


The bokeh of the tobacco made me dizzy. Rocking the 20d. That was a nice camera.


----------



## smelvis

Another gift from Jim/Jenady given to me at the Shuckins herf, Damn this was a long and deliscious smoke brother, Thanks 

Partagas Limited Reserve 1998 in a glass tube!!


----------



## EricF

Liga Privada #9 courtesy of a bomb from brother Krish the Fish.

Thanks again Krishna. No pics cuz Team WA sleeper cells can't take good pics either:laugh:


----------



## 007 Cruiser

wrong thread.


----------



## PunchMan6

Party Short thanx to Ron/aka Shuckins, the mad bomber...Thanx again Ron...you are the man!!! Great little smoke...


----------



## smelvis

I am smoking a Great R 1845 Excusivo Canada Thanks To Scott Aka S_Vivo

Thanks Brother!! Elvis say's Hi!


----------



## jessejava187

Man that is a good looking dog, and cigar lol


----------



## jessejava187

Yesterday at the tat event I smoked a Cabbie Maddie from Dave, thanks Dave for the cigar and for dinner




I couldnt get my box open and it came with a box hammer, but it didnt work very well on cabs lol so I was so angry trying to open it, and dave got his open so i just said dave let me get one of those, glad i did cuz those Cabbie are so good


----------



## Jenady

Oliva V thanks to










KRaZe15.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

CAO America Landmark compliments of deep.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## cigar loco

Thanks Charlie (thegoldenmackid) for the Davidoff (my first)......... Great Cigar !!!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Thanks for the great photos Ya'll!!! 

:clap2:


.


----------



## fiddlegrin

This here Gar is a 2006 Liberty that Havanajohn gifted me about a year ago.

As you might imagine I smoked it on the 4th:thumb: :biggrin:



















It was sooooo Tasty & Fun!! :nod:

Thank you so much John!!! :wave:

.


----------



## bigslowrock

Here is a stick that Brother Russ MAW'd me before he got all famous with the Oscar for best director.

































got it a little too hot at the end, so I had to quit a little early. patience grasshopper!!


----------



## Mante

Dave Smelvis. I showed some interest in some Oliva O Maduros in the WTS section. Dave bought them, paid the freight and got the seller to ship them to me. I smoked one ROTT and it was full of sweet, chocolate goodness. Gotta love this brother!


----------



## 007 Cruiser

Sam (Cheaphumidors.com).....a Liga Privada T52, AWESOME cigar. Thank you Sam, fun night last Friday.


----------



## Juicestain

Today at the weekly Skagit Cigar Club I nubbed a Padilla Miami from Corey/Seminole, thanks brother:thumb:


----------



## Seminole

Juicestain said:


> Today at the weekly Skagit Cigar Club I nubbed a Padilla Miami from Corey/Seminole, thanks brother:thumb:


Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## CheapHumidors

007 Cruiser said:


> Sam (Cheaphumidors.com).....a Liga Privada T52, AWESOME cigar. Thank you Sam, fun night last Friday.


It was good seeing you bro! I'm glad you liked that cigar.


----------



## Juicestain

Seminole said:


> Hope you enjoyed it!


You betcha! Somehow I've never smoked a Padilla at all... I've been missing out, going to acquire some more for sampling!


----------



## phager

Just finished a Indian Tabac Maduro Torpedo, thanks to Jesse. An excellent cigar, I really like the maduros in general, and this was head and shoulder above any I've had to date.

Thanks so much Jesse!


----------



## Mante

Smelvis. An Opus X Petite Lancero that I was bombed with after the Troop Raffles. Thankyou Brother!


----------



## cigar loco

Just smoked a La Riqueza #5 thanks to Ron, great smoke, actually borrowed this from Ande's humi !!


----------



## bigslowrock

I smoked a great stick thanks to TJL. Those bastages are trying to push me further down the slope


----------



## Mante

bigslowrock said:


> I smoked a great stick thanks to TJL. Those bastages are trying to push me further down the slope


No we're not, much. http://www.mysmiley.net/free-ashamed-smileys.phphttp://www.mysmiley.net/free-unhappy-smileys.phphttp://www.mysmiley.net


----------



## smelvis

A very good PIG Thanks to Joe Zitro Joe that is  Thanks Bro!


----------



## Juicestain

I had two great gifted sticks today...

*these pictures are from a Team WA ISO9004 certified camera


















First up was a excellent Cohiba Esplendidos that Jim/Jenady laid on me while I was visiting Tennessee. A damn tasty smoke:thumb:


















Next up was a El Triunfador #5 from Chris/Magnate. I love these things and I foresee a box of them in my future!

Thanks guys for the awesome 'gars! Very damn tasty:whoo:


----------



## cigar loco

Smoked a Hemingway Short Story today thanks to J Daly, very nice, it reminded me to visit the Hemingway line more often, thanks Jamie ! :yo:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Perdomo Lot 23 compliments of shuckins
v-cutter compliments of Magnate
nub tool compliments of Tredegar

Reminded me of a lite version of the No. 9


----------



## phager

A La Aroma De Cuba Robusto, thanks again to Jesse. Pretty good little smoke. It was probably a hair to mild for an evening smoke, but I think it would have been perfect in the heat of the afternoon! Thanks again, Jesse!


----------



## Jenady

I am smoking a great cigar right now thanks to Ron, shuckins. This is a Viaje TNT. It is very appropriately named. I am barely an inch into it and already my head is spinning. It has tons of smoke and flavor.

Thank you Ron!


----------



## bhuang61

I smoked a Gran Habano vintage 2002 last night thanks to thegoldenmackid a.k.a Charlie. Thanks Charlie! I know you said to wait, but that was not to be.

I liked the flavor and the kick but I wanted the flavor to hang around a bit more after each puff. Good construction, nice burn. Just as you said, a great budget stick.


----------



## bigslowrock

Thanks for the great MAW stick Russ.


----------



## Mante

S Vivo. One of those Boliver Royal Coronas Tubos he hit me with last night. Mmmmnnnmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## smelvis

I had a great 06 H Upmann and 3 opus x boxes Thanks to Art aka xman


----------



## Mante

We had great cigars thanks to Dave Smelvis & Kym Loco.

I had a La Riqueza that was the first Pete Johnson stick that really impressed me. I'm not hating on Tats but they just dont agree with my flavor preferences. The reviews say this blend is a deviation from the normal Tat profile and lucky for me it deviated in my direction. A very enjoyable cigar!

Tash smoked a Tatuaje Petite gifted by Kym. Although this one did not agree with Tash strength wise, she likes milder smokes than this, it was a superbly constructed stick and she enjoyed most of it, slowly. LOL

Thank you both for a further education in the NC world!:first:


----------



## bigslowrock

Holy #@[email protected]

Thanks for the f'ing awesome stick bomb to me by the TJL (jesse, warren and kym)

Arturo Fuente Anejo # 46 (no clue on the age of the stick, maybe Jesse can speak up on that)

This stick started off with the typical Fuente flavor, which I'm not sure how to describe, but its been there on the SS and FF opus x that I've have ( still noobing it)

then it kicks in about a 1/4 in with this almost fruit like flavor with the fuente flavor with just a slight touch of maduro. From there it transitions to just an awesome maduro stick - dark choc with that fuente flavor hiding behind it. I really did not want this stick to end and went as far as I ever had on a stick.

Construction/burn- I didn't really feel the stick for soft spots. The foot wasn't that nice, but I think it got dented in transit. Excellent draw (not too free, not too tight, ok this is starting to sound like the Goldylocks fairy tale). Produced good amount of smoke. Burn was perfect, not a single touch up or relight. And the pics will tell the story about how well the ash held.

Once again, thanks for this great stick and if anybody else wants to bomb me with an anejo, feel free 

and of course, no bsr post would be complete without the cigar pr0n.









































































so sad that it had to end.


----------



## jessejava187

I couldnt really tell you, It was from Nov or before that, sorry didnt tag the singles in the cooler, im lazy lol


----------



## bigslowrock

jessejava187 said:


> I couldnt really tell you, It was from Nov or before that, sorry didnt tag the singles in the cooler, im lazy lol


No biggie.


----------



## cigar loco

Thanks to Scott ( s_vivo ) A Trinidad Robusto T ( I believe ) !


----------



## Mante

Kym aka CigarLoco. I wasnt in the mood for an involved smoke so I chose an A Fuente Rothschild Maduro that Kym refused to let me pay for after ordering and he shipped to me free of charge. Well, I got an involved smoke anyway! It held the sweetness that these exhibit but turned alternately leather & wood, time after time. Thankyou brother for yet another great cigar!:smoke2:


----------



## Juicestain

Outside watching planes go by headed to a fly-in up the road. Smoking my first Gran Habano, a 3 Siglos thanks to J Daly:thumb:


----------



## Mante

Dave Smelvis. A WOAM from his recent sneaky bastage hit on me in cahoots with the Vivo shipping method. I needed to chill out and enjoy something good and thanks to you , brother, that's exactly what I did! :dude::clap2::whoo:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Diesel Unholy Cocktail compliments of cigar loco.


----------



## deep

A very smooth Davidoff thanks to thegoldenmackid...thanks agian Charlie!


----------



## grumpy1328

An awesome Padron 20th anniv Maduro, courtesy of jadeg001.

Thanks, Jim, it was great!


----------



## Krish the Fish

Going to smoke a Padron Anni '64 later today, bombed to me by bigslowrock.

Jason, you're the man!


----------



## bhuang61

Hoyo de Monterrey Dark Sumatra thanks to Grumpy1328 and the Newbie PIF. Thanks George! This was an awesome smoke. Perfect burn, lots of smoke. I'll be scoring some more of these soon.

I would say this was full-flavored, medium-full bodied, medium finish. It started with a nice woody, leathery, cocoa taste and at some point, it started getting a little bit of pepper in there. The leather seemed to tone down and I think I got some hints of espresso, and more cocoa. MMMMMM.

Thanks again George. I loved it. :yo:


----------



## ckay

I smoked a great cigar today thanks to shuckins. I haven't smoked a Tatuaje Havana VI in quite some time. I was happy to get reacquainted.

Proceeded to light, punch and draw. Started with a smooth, woody draw and a coffee-like finish for the first third. Knocked the 1.5" ash off, purged, and was welcomed to a blast of pepper for a few draws, and went back to its woody self with peppery spice rearing its head here and there. The last third got to be a bit bitter so I laid it to rest.

Had the usual Havana VI tunneling issue that resolved itself. What a nice smoke to get back into the swing of things after the heat wave and thunderstorms we saw all of last week.

Thanks Ron!


----------



## bigslowrock

You sharpen that last pic in Photoshop? It kinda looks surreal


----------



## ckay

Nope, no PS. Just camera settings. High aperture, slow shutter, and a strobe.


----------



## Ongathula

I smoked an amazingly spicy Diesel this afternoon. It was gifted by either Phager or Wild 7even (childlike, I combined them prior to realizing whom sent what).

Later this morning, off work at 1am, I plan on tasting the Opus X with a fine Oban 14yr.


----------



## phager

The diesel must have been from Wild 7even, it's still hanging on my "To-Try" list. Enjoy that Opus, I've heard they're a great stick (Also on the aforementioned list ).


----------



## tmajer15

I'm having my very first Murcielago tonight thanks to mrsmitty. Its a cigar that I've been wanting to try for a while now. So thanks again smitty, lovin it.


----------



## phager

A wonderful Oliva Serie V bombed on my by Jesse. Been hanging in my humi taking a little rest, and thought it was high time to set fire to it.

Thanks again Jesse!


----------



## smelvis

A ORO CUBANO ANIVERSARIO Thanks To Ron!!


----------



## Mante

Like Pat PHAGER I too smoked an Oliva Series V, a Beli gifted to me by KetherinMalkuth. A superb smoke that burnt true, self corrected and was a flavor bomb! Thank you Kether for a very enjoyable 60 minutes! :hug::smoke::lever:


----------



## cigar loco

Smelvis, a Srintil ( "Rarest tobacco in the world" as stated on the band), it was part of a early sign-up bonus in the troop raffle, this was my first Indonesian cigar and I thought it as quite tasty with some nice flavor shifts from half way through to the nub.


----------



## fuente~fuente

My first Johnny O... Compliments of *harley33*.

Lonsdale is always a nice size smoke. 










Thanks again Jeff!!! It was faaaaantastic!!! :nod:


----------



## cigar loco

Sir Shuckins, a Monte Open Jr.....good cigar with a nice consistent flavor and a bold finish.


----------



## hilasmos

Today I smoked the Cuba Libre that I received from Shuckins. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## EricF

Enjoying the last third of a Tat Havana VI thanks to Shuckins. It was delicious.

I liked it so much I just ordered a 5 er from CI.

Thanks again Ron


----------



## StratSlinger

Not a bomb really, but Grumpy came down for a visit yesterday... And brought me a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Reserve Maduro. Nice smoke - I'm beginning to suspect I enjoy maduros. 

Lots  

I reciprocated with some nice St Lucian rum to with our smokes.


----------



## tmajer15

Halfway through a 601 Blue Label thanks to EricF. Thanks bro, enjoying it


----------



## EricF

tmajer15 said:


> Halfway through a 601 Blue Label thanks to EricF. Thanks bro, enjoying it


Glad you liked it!


----------



## bigslowrock

I smoked a great cigar thanks to Warren + Tash.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Krish the Fish

Smoked a CAO Gold Vintage Figurado thanks to Punchman6.

Thanks bro!


----------



## fiddlegrin

I went out on a "Roof- Top" Garden @ the "Fairmont' at the top o the Hill in San Francisco tonight and sparked a "Power Ranger"


it was "freakin" delicious!!!!!



Need I say more? :ask:


.............. :dunno:

.?


----------



## Cigary

I'm jealous Phil. I love SF and esp with a cigar between my fingers. Hope to be doing that next month when we go there and drink a few bottles of wine in Sonoma.


----------



## bhuang61

Tatuaje Havana VI Noble thanks to shuckins! Great smoke. Earth, leather with a bit of pepper. I think I got some hints of chocolate as well. Rich, nice, tons of smoke. I nubbed it!

Thanks Ron! :nod:


----------



## smelvis

Kym aka Cigar Loco
Bombed me awhile back and two of the items were two boxes one a Partagas Culebras and a Davidoff Culebras

The partagas was a couple years old and oh so delicious. today I brought out the Davidoffs and I don't like them generally but was wrong, The Culebras are good very good, Though it say's made in the DR I swore I tasted ISOM flavor it was very good Kym!!

Thanks You!


----------



## grumpy1328

5 Vegas A Maduro, courtesy of bigslowrock. I've been wanting to try a 5 Vegas, and was not disappointed. 
Pre-light sniff test exhibited a distinct horse-barn aroma. I was a bit worried. No problem. This baby was pure pleasure to smoke. Nice draw, great burn, nice creamy smoke. Enjoyed it with a glass of wine while watching the Red Sox/Cleveland game. Mike Lowell makes his first appearance in months and puts a bomb into the monster seats on the first pitch he sees!!! 

Thanks Jason!!


----------



## bigslowrock

glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Seminole

CAO Brazilia from JuiceStain. The CAO Brazilia was one of the first cigars I smoked when I first got back into smoking cigars, gifted from a fellow BOTL at work. I forgot how tasty this cigar was, I am thoroughly enjoying each puff of it, thanks.


----------



## bigslowrock

ok, here is the cigar on nubber pr0n that I'm sure everyone has been waiting for.

Thanks for the AWESOME Stick TJL (jesse, kym and I guess warren ) Oliva V Maddy Torp

















































ENGAGING NUBBER!


----------



## Cigary

Jason,,,if only there were boobs on that V it would have been the perfect post. Love the nubber and great pics.


----------



## jessejava187

Glad you liked the V maddie its one of my favs wish they had a reg run on them the once a year release of 50000 is not cool


----------



## Mante

bigslowrock said:


> Thanks for the AWESOME Stick TJL (jesse, kym and *I guess warren* ) Oliva V Maddy Torp


Why am I always the "Also Ran" ? Your welcome you Bastage! :kicknuts::mischief:


----------



## commonsenseman

Had a HUGE Cain Habano compliments of Bigslowrock himself last night.


----------



## bigslowrock

that was one big ass cain.


----------



## Seminole

Perdomo Lot 23 gifted by JuiceStain in the Newbie Sampler Trade. This is one of the Perdomo lines I have not tried yet, good for a budget priced cigar. Thanks!


----------



## BigKev77

Padron 3000 from brother Jenady. Thanks Jim!


----------



## Juicestain

Smoked a awesome Nosotros yesterday from Sean/Wild 7EVEN:thumb: Great cigar thanks brother!


----------



## cigar loco

s-vivo, my first RASS, damn what a tasty cigar !!

Thanks Scottie !! :yo:


----------



## BigKev77

NC Montecristo #3 I believe from veteranvmb. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## bigslowrock

Thanks to Jason CopGTP for this great JdN Antano 1970 stick.

edit: ok, maybe this was too much gar for me.


----------



## thebayratt

Thanks to bigslowrock I had a CAO America Potomac.

I love a baberpole/twin wrappered cigar.
This one was more maduro than anything and could have used a little less maddy in the wrapper, but overall a good smoke.
*Thanks Jason!!*

I also had the La Aurora 107 the other day, another great cigar. Totally different than the "regular" La Auroras.
_*Thanks again Jason~*_


----------



## grumpy1328

Actually, last night. Wanted to get a photo uploaded.

An Opus X, courtesy of brother Jim from Baltimore, jadeg001. Celebration of riding my final PMC on Saturday. 
Thanks, Jim, it was awesome!!

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd214/geofitz13/Workshop/Cigars/RideShots750x562.jpg
Me and Grumpy enjoying the Opus X


----------



## bhuang61

.... Shuckins. 

I smoked the Bahia Maduro last night. MMMMMM, nice. Perfect draw, nearly perfect burn. Lots of smoke w/o to much work. Cocoa, leather (maybe this is called sweet tobacco) and a bit of spice with a semi-short finish. Not dry like some short finish smokes. It got spicier as it progressed. Very nice. I didn't want it to end. Thanks Ron!

I'm beginning to think we have similar tastes in cigars or you're just THAT good. So far you're 2 for 2. :whoo:


----------



## Seminole

JdN Antano Dark Corojo from Tritones. One of the better cigars released in 2010. Thanks.


----------



## fiddlegrin

A Ramone Allones pc thanks to Wazy n Tash!

Oh my my!

It was perfect! I had been letting his bombs rest but the time situation was perfect for a tasty pc so :flame: 
Had it with a couple games of backgammon with my Wifey-Woo.

Mature tobacco flavors with some bursts of mocha!

Yummmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_!!!

Thank you so very much!!!










I smoked it down to nuttin!- way past this pic....just finally had to put it down...

Mmmmmmmmm-mmmmmmmmmm!!!!

:hug:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Ok..... Ya.... 

This is all that was left;


----------



## Mante

LMAO. Indeed the RASCC are a fine little cigar and you definately did that one justice. Thanks for taking the time to rest them well Phil. Your very, very welcome mate.:clap2:


----------



## Juicestain

Had a wonderful Galactico hand delivered by Eyesack when I was out in Jersey! Very tasty smoke, thanks brother:thumb:


----------



## smelvis

Picture Heavy sorry showing off my new Ashtray!

2001 Cohiba LE Thanks to Art aka X man, sorry the Cohiba band was lost.

Thanks Bro this was a delicious smoke lasted 1 1/2 and Not sure what to say it tasted pure and I got the familar buzz I always do when I have something special. You can see by the nub I didn't waste it. 

Not getting wordy not good at it but I loved it.

Thanks Art :yo:




First ash in my new tray!


----------



## cigar loco

Damn thats prudy and the cigar also !


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

Wow, a great cigar, and a new ashtray! Awesome!!


----------



## phager

Looks like a day made in heaven there Dave!


----------



## smelvis

phager said:


> Looks like a day made in heaven there Dave!


Well night anyway day was way to long,


----------



## Humidor Minister

THAT'S what I like to see. One of my trays being broken properly. Way to go bro. That's awesome.


----------



## J Daly

An Anejo No. 55 thanks to the Cigar Loco. It was fantastic! Thanks, Kym.

PS. I didn't get around to burning it on vacation, I never found the right time. I had some good friends with me today, so what better time?


----------



## Humidor Minister

I'm gonna smoke a Cohiba Robusto tonight at the swap meet with my BIL thanks to Dave (Smelvis). It's one of the last places on earth where you can get away with it in public. I love watching the people down wind. First you can tell they like the smell, then they realize it's a cigar and get all butt hurt. Sucks to be them.:bawling::rotfl:


----------



## phager

I enjoyed a delicious Romeo y Julieta with my best friend today, thanks to Jesse (Jessejava187):


My ex roommate/best friend, Will, came down for the weekend so since I had a pair of them, what better way to enjoy then with him:


And Me:


And my progression through the smoke. This was one of the tastiest smokes I've had, and it was great to share notes on it with a the person who started me on my journey in to the great world of cigars!




Yeah, I nubbed this bad boy!


Thanks so much for the wonderful smoke Jesse! This was my first long filler, hand made CC, and I enjoyed every second of it!
:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## UGA07

EricF, you da man!

I have been wanting to try a Diesel Unholy Cocktail and thanks to him, I got my wish. I thoroughly enjoyed this smoke, so much so, I burnt my fingers on the nub (first time for that, but probably not the last). I will definitely keep some of these in my humi!


----------



## jessejava187

Yeah pat that was a R&J mille fleurs, they are good little smokes and about 75 a box or so, Nice little cubans they are


----------



## skyhigh

Courtesy of Ducrider had my first Joya De Nicaragua cigar , i think it was a grand consul and a very nice smoke it was in the sun of blighty.


----------



## PunchMan6

Thanks to Ron/Shuckins and his amazing generosity, I started the day with a San Cristobal de Habana this morning...very very nice smoke...Thanx again Ron!!!!


----------



## cigar loco

Warren and Tash, a Punch Petite Coronations, very nice steady flavors.


----------



## Mante

All good. Now, get your duster out & clean that humi! LMAO.


----------



## cigar loco

Sorry Gov'ner I wasn't expecting company !


----------



## phager

A Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, thanks to Kym (Cigar Loco). I forgot to snap pics, since the dear sweet girl in my avatar has decided to accelerate her devolopment and enter the terrible twos at the tender age of 14 months!

As soon as she went down to bed, I needed a nice relaxing smoke, and this Tat fit the bill to a tee! Thanks Kym!!!


----------



## cigar loco

Glad it suited your taste Pat, good to see you had time for a smoke !! :yo:


----------



## fiddlegrin

cigar loco said:


> Warren and Tash, a Punch Petite Coronations, very nice steady flavors.


Oh my and what a lovely burn line it was too!!!

Rock On good Sir!!

:rockon:


----------



## fiddlegrin

phager said:


> A Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles, thanks to Kym (Cigar Loco). .........Thanks Kym!!!


A friend of mine just asked me what I thought of that cigar!

Glad you enjoyed it! :wave:

Hey Pat!
Did you get the "twang" and the "cherries" flavor changes that have been written about in some of the reviews? :ask:

.


----------



## phager

fiddlegrin said:


> A friend of mine just asked me what I thought of that cigar!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it! :wave:
> 
> Did you get the "twang" and the "cherries" flavor changes that have been written about in some of the reviews? :ask:
> 
> .


Yeah, there definitely was a "twang" that came and went. I really didn't pick up cherries per se but I noticed a distinct fruitiness about halfway through that hung on for a few puffs, that took me a bit by surprise.

It could have very well been cherries, but my still unrefined palate could only get as far as general fruit. I'm certainly going to pick up more of these down the road!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Cool- Thanks!

Sounds like an interesting schtick allright :thumb:


.


----------



## skyhigh

Another cigar from Ducrider's bomb today and another first for me. A Padilla 1932 signature lancero, very consistent draw and burn all the way and a cracking smoke, took me by surprise at how long the bugger lasted though.


----------



## jeepthing

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story Thanks to a Shuckins PIF


----------



## cigar loco

Jason ( BS'R).... a nice smoke indeed !


----------



## Mante

cigar loco said:


> Jason ( BS'R).... a nice smoke indeed !


Thankyou for dusting your humi Kym! LMAO. You are TJL after all and there are standards you know. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## cigar loco

Nag, nag, nag, ...:blah: !!!


----------



## cigar loco

Tonight was a 04 Diplomaticos #2 courtesy of bpegler !

Nice mellow tobacco flavors, great burn and draw, thanks Bob !


----------



## fiddlegrin

Oh Ya__!!

what a beautiful post too__!!! :clap2: (virtual :bump2:!)


:high5:


.


----------



## Mante

Tony Brooklyn. My first Johnny O & it was a bit tight but indeed a superb cigar.


----------



## Seminole

Tatuaje Verocu Tubo from Juicestain. My first Tat and I am hooked. This may just take over the Ashton VSG as my favorite cigar. I am really looking forward to getting to the other Tat's in my humi gifted to me, as well as, the many others that are out there. I am definitely on the Tat bandwagon now. Thanks for that Juicestain, just another slippery slope to fall down.


----------



## Krish the Fish

Smoked a El Triunfador Lancero yesterday night thanks to Magnate.

It was fantastic. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Tritones

Smoked Saturday - Taboo original exotic blend maduro torpedo - thanks to Shuckins.

Rather formidable-looking for a younger smoker, but it smoked smooth and easy. Really enjoyed every bit of it.

Thanks, Ron!!!!


----------



## phager

Saturday, I enjoyed an 07 RASS thanks to Warren and Tash. Superb stick, and I swear I got a taste of cotton candy half way through the first third!

Then last night I finally set fire to the AF Hemmingway Short Story from Kym. This was also a wonderful cigar, and I'm going to be picking up a box of these down the road for sure. They're a perfect quick smoke which will be great when winter rolls around!

Thanks Warren, Tash and Kym, you guys made my weekend!


----------



## johnmoss

La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Robusto bombed to me by Shuckins. I knew nothing of this brand when I received it. Hell, I hadn't even heard of it. I was impressed. I really liked it. Reallly nutty flavor, super smooth draw (I'd even say perfect), burn was very even. Finished with just enough pepper and almost like buttered toast. I'll be buying some of these. 

Thanks Shuckins!


----------



## tmajer15

Had a nice Liga Pravada No. 9 from a stellar bomb by Krish the Fish,Team WA head sniper. Thanks Krish


----------



## unsafegraphics

A while back, Kym (Cigar Loco) sent me a large pile of "less-than-quality-cigars". (Read about it here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/270011-superhero-team-ups.html)

They've been lining my humidor for some time now. However, I decided that I should give one (or four) a shot, and so, over my lunch break at work today I lit up one of the Duque sticks.

Honestly, it wasn't bad. It was way better than any cigarette, Black & Mild, or Swisher Sweet that would have been purchased for the event. It makes an excellent 'smoke break' smoke, one that I can puff down and not have to worry about burn lines or those sort of things. I will be relocating those cigars from the humidor to my toolbox tomorrow.

Thanks Kym, for turning me on to a decent cheapie that I would have otherwise DEFINITELY overlooked!


----------



## Tritones

Thanks to Scott (guitar7272) and Newbie Trade I smoked a Tatuaje Havana last night. Thanks!!!


----------



## kenelbow

Enjoyed my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail last night thanks to a bombing run by EricF.


----------



## jeepthing

My first Opus X thanks to Shuckins. Not my last either. LOL


----------



## Tritones

Rocky Patel Fusion Double Maduro thanks to Brian (bbrodnax) in Noob PIF.

Great way to spend an evening - thanks!


----------



## Juicestain

Seminole said:


> Tatuaje Verocu Tubo from Juicestain. My first Tat and I am hooked. This may just take over the Ashton VSG as my favorite cigar. I am really looking forward to getting to the other Tat's in my humi gifted to me, as well as, the many others that are out there. I am definitely on the Tat bandwagon now. Thanks for that Juicestain, just another slippery slope to fall down.


Glad you enjoyed it Corey! The red tubo is one of my favorite tat's and that is saying a lot as they are all damn tasty.


----------



## Habano

Just smoked an Acid Wafer on the deck by the grill cooking some chicken. A rather unusual type of cigar. Different shape, infused, but a powerful little stick I must say. A good little smoke when you have 30-45 mins.


----------



## codykrr

I just finished off a RASS thanks to Warren and Tash. This was without a doubt one of the best cigars I have ever smoked. Was an outstanding hour and 20 min. 

Thank you Warren and Tash!


----------



## phager

Just enjoyed a Bolivar Petite Belicoso EL 2009 Thanks to Jesse! A very excellent cigar, smooth and flavorful with a perfect burn. I must get more of these when finances allow.

Thanks Jesse!!


----------



## Mante

codykrr said:


> I just finished off a RASS thanks to Warren and Tash. This was without a doubt one of the best cigars I have ever smoked. Was an outstanding hour and 20 min.
> 
> Thank you Warren and Tash!


Your welcome mate, glad you enjoyed it.:rockon:


----------



## clintgeek

Smoked a wonderful Ghurka Cuban Legacy thanks to Jenady! Thank you, Jim. It was a great smoke and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## kRaZe15

Had a great rocky Patel vintage 1992 thanks to Warren and Jesse. You guys are great. Nice BBQ with the family and a nice smoke to compliment everything. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mante

kRaZe15 said:


> Had a great rocky Patel vintage 1992 thanks to Warren and Jesse. You guys are great. Nice BBQ with the family and a nice smoke to compliment everything. Thanks guys.


Welcome mate. 
:tu:yo::yo::yo:


----------



## clintgeek

Had a tasty Oliva Serie O tonight compliments of the great Shuckins. Thank you, Ron. It gave me an opportunity to try a stick that I normally would not have bought. I have been stuck in the mild-med area and the sticks you sent me have certainly broadened my palate. 

One of these days, when I have a full cooler full of sticks, I have a list of mailboxes to destroy. Right now I don't get the chance to buy much more than I consume. Damn these tight budgets...


----------



## ckay

Siglo I thanks to bsr. Been staring at me for some time now, and what a cool night to enjoy a short smoke. Also had a chance to break the seal on my Wolf V. The petit corona was perfect. Creamy, peppery, and floral notes all in one short stick. 

Many thanks!


----------



## Seminole

Oliva Serie G Maddie from Shuckins. Now, I love the Serie V, and have them in several sizes sitting in the humi. I have tried the O, the Master Blends, the connecticut reserve, and now the G maddie. This is a great cigar and might beat out the V as my fave. I really enjoyed the nutty flavors that I got out of it. The robusto is a great size and a fairly quick smoke at 4.5 x 50. Thanks for a great smoke and I think I will make room for more of these in the humi.


----------



## bigslowrock

A day or two later, but I smoked a great cigar (Camacho Triple Maduro) thanks to ckay!


----------



## cigar loco

07 Monte Tubo from Warren and Tash, great smoke from start to finish !


----------



## jeepthing

5 Vegas Maduro Thanks to Dave (Smelvis)


----------



## Juicestain

Had a nice El Truinfador #5 thanks to Chris/Magnate. Becoming my favorite NC short smoke:thumb:


----------



## clintgeek

Had a wonderful Nica Libre 1990 Box Press thanks to Magnate. I loved it Chris! Smoked it all the way down till it burned. I'm going to grab some more of those. What was it exactly?


----------



## johnmoss

Had a Chateau Fuente Natural yesterday thanks to Smelvis. I'd only smoked the maduro in the past so this was new to me. I was shocked how much I liked it. I don't know if it was well aged and that's what made it so good, or if the natural is really just that good. I even snuck over to the B&M and picked up a couple more. One for me and one went in a package that's going out tomorrow.


----------



## bigslowrock

Tjl rocks!

Thanks for the oliva v that I'm enjoying right now!


----------



## Seminole

Jenady!!! A Gran Habano Vintage 2002. This was an excellent smoke, and for the price, this may become a new favorite for the everyday smoke category.


----------



## cigar loco

SLR Regios from Tashaz, nice smoke with notes of lite pepper and cocoa.


----------



## Mante

Your welcome Kym. Mmmm Nice Picture!


----------



## UGA07

I new I wouldn't be able to wait to smoke one of the sticks I got from Shane in our trade.

I enjoyed a Java for dessert last night, after Tex-Mex, outside while my wife and son roasted marshmallows, SURREAL!!!

Thanks for a great stick Shane!


----------



## kRaZe15

had a nice nestor miranda 1989 courtesy of phagar. thanks a bunch buddy what a tasty smoke...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Smoking a RASS from 08 thanks to Warren and Tash sneaky they blew my mailbox up the day before my birthday!arty:
Thank you both!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Cremated an Oliva O Maduro robusto thanks to Dave/Smelvis, yummy!!! I'll get to the others soon..


----------



## Tritones

JLP Petite Cazadore, thanks to Warren! Just about burned my lips off trying to get the last puff!


----------



## The Waco Kid

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro, thanks to Johnny Rock! Man, this was a nice smoke. Some sweetness - chocolate, maybe? And maybe some coffee, and I finally found a taste of 'earthiness' that I've heard so much about. I gotta get some more of these - thanks, John! An Amaretto is making a nice finish at this exact moment.


----------



## Mante

Tash here. I smoked a great Fuente Rothschild Maduro thanks to Kym.:hug::kiss: Thankyou Kym and Ande!


----------



## bigslowrock

Af hemi ss thanks to Warren, Jesse, and kym


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Cohiba BE-Hike 52 thanks to Warren and Tash!


----------



## Juicestain

Had a wonderful Padron 80th Maduro from my friend Josh:thumb: Been simmering a year in my humi since my last birthday and a great treat for my 30th birthday today!


























Thanks Josh/Mortanis!!! :whoo:


----------



## johnmoss

Los Blancos Nine Toro thanks to EricF...WOW what a cigar. Just might take over as my current favorite NC.


----------



## Johnny Rock

I'm about 1/3 into a MOW torp. Just bid on 10 more. Fantastic, thanks Dave/Smelvis :ss


----------



## zeavran1

Smoking a fantastic cc cohiba, thanks to shuckins! Taste delicious but I don't know which from the line. It's about 5 inches about 42 ring gauge. Awesome!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great Cohiba Corona's Especiales FeB 08 Thanks to Warren and Tash!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Sweet smoke Tony. Looks like a nice place to relax too!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Johnny Rock said:


> Sweet smoke Tony. Looks like a nice place to relax too!!!


Yes sitting on the steps at my house upstate waiting for the cable guy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

MAG 46 Thanks Warren and Tash!


----------



## cigar loco

shuckins, a Sultan Robusto, great draw and burn a very enjoyable smoke !


















.........thanks Ron !!!


----------



## phager

Just finished a Cohiba Siglo II thanks to Jesse!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Jesse is a great BOTL!:smoke2:


----------



## Tritones

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Jesse is a great BOTL!:smoke2:


Dang - you took the words right out from under my fingers!

Oh, well!

+1


----------



## Tritones

cigar loco said:


> shuckins, a Sultan Robusto, great draw and burn a very enjoyable smoke !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........thanks Ron !!!


I hope you removed that ring and smoked some more!


----------



## kenelbow

Tritones said:


> I hope you removed that ring and smoked some more!


And I hope you enjoyed the male striptease that you were apparently watching. What is going on in the background there?!


----------



## dpcoz

7-20-4 thanks to deep!


----------



## thebayratt

CAO Gold Maduro thanks to Johnmoss.

Thanks John!!! Was a pretty darn good smoke!


----------



## thebayratt

Nica Libre Exclusivo thanks to Zeebra. 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pifs-maws/274217-noobie-sampler-trade.html#post2987234

*Thanks Shawn!*
That was an awesome smoke and deffinately box worthy!! At $55 a box, thats a great deal IMO.


----------



## UGA07

EricF, thanks for a great smoke


----------



## cigar loco

Warren & Tash !!...07 Boli RC !


----------



## teedles915

CAO Italia Ciao thanks to (cp478 ).


----------



## thebayratt

Diesel Unholy Cocktail thanks to zeebra.

Another great smoke from Shawn.


----------



## Tritones

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte, thanks to Cliff, aka Gahdzila. Very nice way to spend an evening.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Actually smoked 2 great cigars today thanks to Slow Burn.

Them little Upmann Epicures are some tasty little smokes. One this AM on the way to work, and finishing up on right now. Damn, some twangy little SOB's. Very nice little smokes, Thanks Slow Burn for these tasty little smokes. :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

H Upmann Connie #1 08 thanks to Alan AKA Bull Man what a great cigar thanks much!:first:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Another H Upmann corona's Major Thanks to Alan AKA Bull Man! Thanks my brother.


----------



## Johnny Rock

About a third into a Capoeira torp from Turtle/Sam. Very nice smoke, gotta get me some soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Pres thanks to Alan AKA Bull Man!:car:


----------



## codykrr

Just finished a perdomo lot 23 from Jenady. Played some cards with the inlaws and really enjoyed it!

Thanks a ton Jim!


----------



## UGA07

Had a Monte Cristo Media Noche last night thanks to EricF. It was a great cigar, I couldn't believe the aroma of this cigar. :smoke:



Just outstanding, thanks again EricF!


----------



## cigar loco

The Ozzy Pass, an Original El Triunfador Lanceros, a great 2 HR. smoke, perfect burn and draw, chocolate with a little spice and sweetness, black cherry maybe......


----------



## thebayratt

Arganese Maduro Robusto thanks to D_day from his http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/277388-open-d_days-bombtest-contest-involving-bombs.html "bombtest"

Not a bad smoke at all. For the cost they can be got at I'd deffinatley look into them!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

An H Uppmann Sir Winston thanks Alan AKA BULL Man!:wave:


----------



## Rock31

Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte Serie B thanks Johnny Rock!


----------



## Mante

Yesterday actually. An AF Anejo 46 thanks to Kym Loco. A wonderful cigar full of raisin & mocha notes. I wont post pics as they are in 2 other threads. Thanks Kym!


----------



## cigar loco

Glad you enjoyed it brother !! :yo:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Gurkha Legend Maduro, thanks Rock31! Very interesting flavor maduro, almost a molasses flavor or dark brown sugar. Very yummy smoke :ss


----------



## cigar loco

s_vivo, a Monte sublime 08, thanks Scottie it was throughly enjoyed !


----------



## bigslowrock

Thanks TJL

Oliva V Lancero!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Just finishing up a Partagas Benji ***-7A, an awesome 2 hour flavor-filled experience.

Thanks Patrick, aka Bigtotoro!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba Esplendidos 2005 Thanks to Alan AKA Bull Man thanks Al!


----------



## Johnny Rock

About 1/2 way through a Padilla 1932 Signature Torpedo. Great smoke!!! :ss

Thanks Dave/Smelvis, you are sorely missed here at Puff, IMHO.


----------



## thebayratt

H Upman Coronas Major I got from a Smelvis bomb.
*THANKS DAVE!!!!*


----------



## Batista30

I just smoked a Cain Maduro sent to me by Evonnida(Erich) and I loved it! Thanks again Erich!


----------



## Zfog

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 compliments of Sir Johnny Rock!


----------



## UGA07

Thanks foster0724, I enjoyed :smoke: the Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maddie.


----------



## EricF

I am smokin' a Sancho Panza from my favorite reptilian Gadzilla (Clifford).

Thanks Brother!


----------



## Batista30

Out at a local cigar lounge, I was able to enjoy a Rocky Pate 92 Toro and an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto thanks to Corey (Seminole) Thanks Corey!


----------



## bigslowrock

Thanks Jim for the EP Carrillo Short Run!!!


----------



## UGA07

I had my first Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 yesterday, thanks to Punchman6. What an excellent cigar!

I now have my second go to :smoke:!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Yesterday, while watching the Colts/Pats game, I smoked a

L.F.D. Double Ligero Chisel that "The Shuckinator" gifted me!

Oh *Man*___ was it *delicious!* :dance::dance::dance:

Thank you so much Ron!!!!!!!


----------



## deep

Had my first Johnnie o this weekend thanks to EricF


----------



## Seminole

Batista30 said:


> Out at a local cigar lounge, I was able to enjoy a Rocky Pate 92 Toro and an Oliva Serie V Double Robusto thanks to Corey (Seminole) Thanks Corey!


Hope you enjoyed them. Definitely 2 of my favorite NC's.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoking this nifty little CAO figurado box pressed red label anniversary maduro from a Dave/Smelvis bomb. Still can't figure out what it is exactly, except that it is delicious.

Thanks Dave for this great cigar!!! :ss


----------



## tmajer15

Enjoying a Man O War Virtue thanks to Jenady. I'm breaking my Man O War cherry tonight and its been great so far. Thanks Bro


----------



## Batista30

I smoked a Tatuaje "The Face" thanks to Cory (Seminole). That cigar is a one of a kind experience! A lovely full smoke that lasted over 2 hours for me! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Termite

I smoked a Buena Vista Company to day thanks to maxwell62 (Bob), Thanks! It was a great smoke! :smoke:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Sparked up a Oliva V nat torpedo supplied by Zach/Zfog (The Mad Roofer) about 20 minutes ago.

All I can say is this is a WOW stick. Best smoke I've had since my birthday...

Thanks Zach, for this great smoke!!! :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*03 Punch Coronation tubo sweet creamy honey nougat vanilla spice twang.
Awesome Thank you Steve AKA Rodeo!*


----------



## fiddlegrin

Oooo-Weee Tony that sounds like it was really tasty__!!!!!!!!


:clap2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

fiddlegrin said:


> Oooo-Weee Tony that sounds like it was really tasty__!!!!!!!!
> 
> :clap2:


Damn Fiddla that stick was pure bliss at the end,
_Twang Twang Twang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That rodeo is a great botl !!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## Johnny Rock

Set fire to my first Ashton VSG about a half hour ago. What a fantastic stick, my second WOW smoke this week!!

Many thanks to Patrick, aka... Bigtotoro!!!


----------



## Zfog

Johnny Rock said:


> Set fire to my first Ashton VSG about a half hour ago. What a fantastic stick, my second WOW smoke this week!!
> 
> Many thanks to Patrick, aka... Bigtotoro!!!


I had my first one of these last week and I too thought it was incredible. Tons of flavor and really smooth. Different than I expected.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LGC M De Oro Nice long thin stick reminded me of my first wife.:rofl:
Thanks to Coop my favorite clown thanks bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Fernandez Martinez custom rolled Be-Hike thanks to Steve AKA Rodeo!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

SCDLH Mercades 07.Sweet sublime cigar Thanks Coop.


----------



## thebayratt

My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto from Bigtoro.

*Thanks Patrick!!!*
_I love this smoke!!!_


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASCC 2010 Tanic and Twangy Thanks Coop!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Finishing up an Alec Bradley Tempus Quadrum, thanks to Patrick, aka Bigtotoro.

...Blew me away. All I can say is WOW!!! Fantastic smoke...:ss


----------



## Zfog

Looks like coop dropped a twang bomb! good stuff

I smoked a Cubao earlier thanks to Max Power (chris)


----------



## Rock31

Ashton ESG, thanks Patrick, this is a great smoke.


----------



## Firedawg

Oliva V 6x60 meal on a stick! Thanks Erich (evonnida) This think is just absolutely tasty and I am enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas short thanks Dave AKA Starbuck!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RASS Thanks to Dave AKA Starbuck thanks bro!


----------



## SuprHasan

Tat 7th Res thanks to my best buddy who just had a baby!


----------



## Seminole

Tat Black Tubo thanks to Ckay. That was one great cigar, too bad I only had one. I'll be on the lookout for more of these for sure.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Taking a Bolivar #2 to the city with me today.
Thanks to Dave AKA Starbuck!


----------



## cigar loco

Smelvis, a Monte Petit Tubos gifted back in March, thanks Dave it was a great smoke !!










I got a visit from the Bluebird of happiness while enjoying it on the carport !!


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a Diesel Unlimited thanks to Evannida. Thanks bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Devils Weed and a J.R Alt Monte#2 thanks Ray Aka Rock 31!


----------



## Zfog

Smoking a Viaje Oro thanks to Evannida!


----------



## smelvis

Thanks To Ron aka Shuckins for my first Behike 

This one has been sitting for two or thee months or longer I can't remember, But it was delicious, The end kicked my ass like a real good cigar should, I will now be looking to score some of these as I am positive they will really be something special in the years to come. I have one left and it will be smokes in 6 months or so.

Thank You Ron this was very Cool of you as usual!! Okay Pics 








Oh and lit with my new lighter I got this in a God of Fire Carlito sampler. I love this lighter, the best I have gotten yet!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Christmas eve an 05 Cohiba Robusto.
Christmas day an 04 Monte #2.
Sorry no pics thanks much Steve Aka Rodeo!


----------



## cigar loco

phager, a Party short, I got a full hour of bliss from this little beaut, thanks Pat !!


----------



## Mante

Cigar Loco. A wonderful smoke while grilling & I'm actually more impressed with this stick after 8 months than I thought I would be. Was a great afternoon thank you Kym!


----------



## Bunker

Smoked a tasty little Opus Pussycat last night from Shuckins


----------



## smelvis

Tat Face thanks to Tower cigar and Mark!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A very dark and oily well aged Partagas 898 thank you Steve Aka Rodeo!
The very best wishes for a Happy Healthy New Year!:yo:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Anejo #77 Shark thanks Bullman!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Batista30

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anejo #77 Shark thanks Bullman!
> Happy New Year!


Great selections from above! Dave, that Behike looked wonderful! Tony, I hope you enjoyed the Shark!


----------



## Batista30

I smoked a Punch CC thanks to Dave and a Padron 45th thanks to Ron. Both were my first and loved them!


----------



## Zfog

Smoked a Romeo y Julieta thanks to Ron (shuckins)
Enjoyed it very much during a long drive!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Batista30 said:


> Great selections from above! Dave, that Behike looked wonderful! Tony, I hope you enjoyed the Shark!


Great cigar Cognac, Raisins, Spice strong tobacco core!


----------



## Zfog

Shuckins its a JDN Antano 1970.
This stick is great, I can taste some dark chocolate and maybe some cherry. Very good!


----------



## ejgarnut

Just found these pics today. This is from August, about an hour before I accidently knocked my laptop off the porch & broke it. I finally got it fixed...yaay!

This was a Monte robusto from Dave/smelvis...and I do remember it was delicious!

Thanks Dave!!


----------



## yourchoice

...AJ FERNANDEZ FAN. Over the last few days I've enjoyed a Cusano 18 Connecticut and a La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte, both courtesy of Robert. I enjoyed both very much, thanks Robert! :tu


----------



## Zfog

Shuckins....an Ashton VSG. I love the VSG's and this one didn't dissapoint. It was great and was putting out 3 inch ashes easy. Thanks Ron!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Los Blancos Nine thanks Bull Man!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Padron Anni once again thank you very much Bull Man!


----------



## thebayratt

Johnny O short thanks to Eyesack!

*Thanks Isaac*, it was a nice morning smoke!


----------



## szyzk

Two brothers contributed yesterday... First it was Veeral's Oliva Serie V and then later it was Shuckins' JdN Antano. Both completely different but wonderful cigars, thanks guys!


----------



## Batista30

Glad you enjoyed the cigars! I think I may try your factory press today!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Illusione Singulare thanks to Ray, aka Rock31


----------



## harley33

Thanks to Jeff3C. A nine lancero. Very nice smooth stick. Better than the robustos that I purchased before.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Batista30

I smoked an LFD Factory Press III a few days ago thanks to Andrew!


----------



## thebayratt

Padron 3000 Maduro from my Secret Santa (baddddmonkey) Ben.

Thanks for the great smoke Ben!


----------



## Johnny Rock

About 1/2 way through a MF LB 1922 (Toro of course). Very nice smoke thanks to Patrick, aka Bigtotoro. :ss


----------



## jeepthing

Diesel Unlimited thanks to Archaic Thanks won't be the last, Very nice


----------



## Zfog

Dave (Smelvis), an H. Upman Coronas Major. Very nice.


----------



## thebayratt

I smoked a Great Cigar today thanks to.... Sarge!!

I got an Oliva G Maduro from a PIF and it was pretty darn good! I haven't had the Maduro and it was pretty good! Deffinately worth a try!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

jeepthing said:


> Diesel Unlimited thanks to Archaic Thanks won't be the last, Very nice


I was gifted a Diesel a while back best $3 cigar i ever had Non Cuban of course!



Zfog said:


> Dave (Smelvis), an H. Upman Coronas Major. Very nice.


The majors is a great cigar lots of meaty TWANG!
:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Max_Power

I'm smoking an Esencia corona gorda right now thanks to Rick aka Bunker.

A very tasty smoke in my current favorite size.


----------



## Reino

Viaje Oro Robusto from Evonnida (Erich)! Thank you very much. 
From NC MAW 3.


----------



## kenelbow

Drew Estate La Vieja Habana the Early Years (wow what a mouthful) from Deep. Great little smoke. Thanks Joe!


----------



## Reino

Cigar looks great but the white stuff doesnt look to good.
Good Pic.


----------



## harley33

The white stuff should disappear in the next week. Great weather coming to the midwest. Big stick time!


----------



## Juicestain

Casa England 2011 Connecticut thanks to Eric:thumb:


----------



## Termite

Time for some kudos! Last week I smoke a My Father Le Bijou 22 and today I smoked an Arturo Fuente Work of Art Maduro (Tuesday is my day to smoke at my local B&M). Both of these cigars were AWESOME and both where gifted to me by Evonnida (Erich). Thanks man! :thumb: I would not have had a chance to try them in my local area :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BBF Thanks Phil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Animal

Tat Havana from Max Power. Only had it a couple days, but I couldn't wait to spark it up. Thanks for the delicious smoke, Chris!


----------



## Juicestain

Big up's to my friend Andy (boat45) for the great My Father lancero last night :thumb:


----------



## EricF

A delicious Anejo 50 thanks to our favorite mad bomber "Shuckins"

Thanks Ron!


----------



## Juicestain

LFD double ligero lancero thanks to Magnate:thumb:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Cohiba sigloI thanks Rob!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Camacho Candela thanks to The Shuckinator!

Twas my first! :nod:










As you can see this baby required several touchups.
But that was insignificant compared to the Joy it brought me!

This smoke bomb had such a unique and interesting flavor.
It was grassy, but more than that it had a unique texture on the pallet! :dunno:

It sure was fun!

Thank you Ron!!!!!!!! :yo:

:rockon:


----------



## BMack

Early this morning(about 2-3am) I had a Cohiba Siglo II from Ron. My first CC Cohiba in about 8 years and my third ever!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoking a Padilla Habano Artisano thanks to Dave/ (Missle Inc.) Smelvis. Not the one I just got hit with yesterday, but one he bombed me with about 9 months ago....

Good rotation timing Dave...I'll need another one in about 6-9 months...LOL

Great smoke my friends, even greater BOTL.


----------



## Zogg

Devil's weed thanks to sonofthor!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby?

...Puff. I smoked a great cigar today thanks to Puff. Thanks to everyone for making my time here awesome!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Got a RP '92 Vintage Robusto going atm form Dave/Smelvis. I would bet this stick has at least 2 years on it. Superb...Thanks Dave, you are the man! :ss


----------



## Juicestain

El Primer Mundo rosado oscuro thanks to Charlie aka the goldenmackid:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robusto...thanks, Ron/shuckins! It was awesome! Time to stock up...


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Shuckins, who sent me a bomb about this time last week. I took out the Cu Avana Torpedo that had been sent to me. I figured I should have a good cigar while at work, keep me from smoking the mistake I made ordering some really cheap smokes from Thompson




Early burn was a little off, I attribute this to the less than stellar light that I had on this smoke.


After a short time it corrected, and the flavor was really good. Subtle, but very good. Nothing I really pulled out of it, mostly because when I smoke I focus on relaxation than the flavors in the smoke. That and my palate is being retrained having been out of the game for about 3 years before getting back to smoking a couple of months ago.


Overall a fine cigar, and one I will strongly consider purchasing and adding to the regular rotation. I want to thank Shuckins for this smoke, I appreciate it.

The photos are less than stellar, taken outside over the bed of my truck where I smoke, with my phone. So I apologize for the quality of the photos, which do not match the quality of this smoke.


----------



## Rock31

Johnny O Behique - thanks asmartbull!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

An Ashton, thanks to Smelvis. Aside from some wrapper issues (that I didn't notice earlier) it's proving to be quite a good smoke.

Not to imply that it was sent that way, I attribute it more to the overly humid conditions in the humidor. I have to fix that.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

LGC Tainos 07 Thanks BULLMAN!:high5:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoked another perfectly cared for piece of shrapnel (CAO Sopranos Associate) from a bomb from Dave/Smelvis. Perfect burn, etc., etc..... 

Had to have been looked after with tender loving care, just freakin perfect. :ss


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Gran Habano from Shuckins. A fine smoke, one that I ordered a box of from the devil site prior to smoking this one.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

Thanks to Jenady, I'm smoking a Diesel Shorty, which is an almost perfect smoke, in my opinion. If the RG were a bit smaller, it'd be perfect. 60 RG is a bit too much for me. Beyond that, it's a fantastic smoke.


----------



## chewwy26

fiddlegrin said:


> Camacho Candela thanks to The Shuckinator!
> 
> Twas my first! :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see this baby required several touchups.
> But that was insignificant compared to the Joy it brought me!
> 
> This smoke bomb had such a unique and interesting flavor.
> It was grassy, but more than that it had a unique texture on the pallet! :dunno:
> 
> It sure was fun!
> 
> Thank you Ron!!!!!!!! :yo:
> 
> :rockon:


 I had my first candella about 2 weeks ago and was surprised how good it was i really enjoyed it tooo
back to topic

Today i smoked a behike 54 for the first time and all i can say is wow it was a new experience for me xcellent xcellent smoke to bad i cant afford 50 a stick on a daily/weekly basis.
never spent more than 25 ish on a stick and never thought i would spend anymore than that but i did and im glad


----------



## Hinson

...Smelvis. My first Tat. Thanks again for the great cigar.


----------



## Animal

Nice! I love Rollins's work! He actually came to Korea for a meet and greet a few years ago, but I was on leave in the states! 

Great book and great cigar, Shannon!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Animal said:


> Nice! I love Rollins's work! He actually came to Korea for a meet and greet a few years ago, but I was on leave in the states!


:doh: Oi-vey!
That day the glass was half empty for me!

out:

.


----------



## StogieNinja

...Shawn (oldsmo54). Ashton Aged Maduro. Very tasty!

Good right from the get-go, with lots of thick, creamy smoke:









No burn issues, smoked like a charm, never needed a touch up or anything:









Smoked it right on down to the nub:









PS: Nevermind my hands, I wore latex gloves all day and had a bit of a reaction. Dried me out somethin' fierce!


----------



## TheBelgiumWaffle

I smoked a great cigar today thanks to Shawn from Zilla Killas a Kinsella Fino! Thanks!


----------



## StogieNinja

TheBelgiumWaffle said:


> I smoked a great cigar today thanks to Shawn from Zilla Killas a Kinsella Fino! Thanks!


He sent me one of those as well, I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...Shawn (oldsmo54). Ashton Aged Maduro. Very tasty!
> 
> Good right from the get-go, with lots of thick, creamy smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No burn issues, smoked like a charm, never needed a touch up or anything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked it right on down to the nub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Nevermind my hands, I wore latex gloves all day and had a bit of a reaction. Dried me out somethin' fierce!


You hit the nail on the head - still one of my favorites from the beginning!


----------



## Oldmso54

TheBelgiumWaffle said:


> I smoked a great cigar today thanks to Shawn from Zilla Killas a Kinsella Fino! Thanks!


Glad you liked it - you can oly get them from Oltimescigars.com in Casselberry, FL - they are an exclusive made only for them.


----------



## Rock31

shuckins!


----------



## Juicestain

had a nice Diesel shorty today thanks to my Uncle smelvis:thumb:


----------



## ko4000

I smoked a Monte Serie C from Oldmso54 tonight. It smoked nice and smooth but a little on the mild side for my taste. A good cigar none the less. I poured a glass of Remy Martin half way through and enjoyed it even more. :beerchug:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut

A Partagas Habana of some specific denomination, thanks to Shuckins. It was the kind of cigar that will stick with a man long after the fact.


----------



## Hinson

Smoked a well aged A. Fuente tonight thanks to the bomb I got today from Shuckins. Great smoke, thanks bud.


----------



## szyzk

Currently smoking a Rocky Patel Rosado gifted to me before Christmas by Shuckins. Very tasty cigar. Thanks Ron!


----------



## ko4000

TheBelgiumWaffle said:


> I smoked a great cigar today thanks to Shawn from Zilla Killas a Kinsella Fino! Thanks!





Oldmso54 said:


> Glad you liked it - you can oly get them from Oltimescigars.com in Casselberry, FL - they are an exclusive made only for them.


I smoked a Kinsella Fino tonight while watching the 1st half of the NBA Finals. Awesome smoke, thanks Shawn!


----------



## dr.dirty

I had a Alec Bradley Plantation Blend from my buddy in FL it was a great smoke...


----------



## usrower321

GHV 2002 thanks to Jason (Richterscale)!

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2235511630107152947KNangj


----------



## szyzk

A great Cohiba thanks to titlowda and a great Viaje Skull & Bones Red thanks to BostonRog.

Both cigars were incredible!


----------



## thebayratt

Nick's Sticks Maduro Torpedo thanks to 68 Lotus.

Good maduro thats not too expensive and would make a great everyday smoke. Maybe with a little rest, itd may be even better!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RYJ Hermosos EL 2004 A very fine celebratory cigar!
Was going to revue it but i am enjoying it so much i am lost in the moment!
3 fingers of some very old Pappy Life is good!
Thank You BullMan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:high5::high5::high5::high5::high5:


----------



## EricF

A Sultan Signature C Blend thanks to Dave(Smelvis)!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Diesel torpedo Thanks Sandeep you the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink::biggrin::tea:


----------



## Ronjohn

I'm smoking a Nub Cameroon courtesy of Dr.dirty from SoCal Herf. Great Stick!:smoke2:


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked an H. Upmann Camaroon from Shawn (oldmso54) last night. _Really _enjoyed it.

...at least until someone with a dad-gum airsoft gun shot off my 2-inch ash and put the dang thing out!


----------



## jakesmokes

This one was very tasty! Thanks to Shuckins for this very nice cigar!


----------



## Mr_mich

My first Partagas Series D #4 thanks to Dave (Smelvis) Great cigar and great company!


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: I smoked a Great Cigar today thanks to.... Shawn*

. . thanks to Oldmso54 (Shawn) for the air lift that brought my first JR Ultimate. Excellent flavor, near-perfect burn. Cheers
:ss!


----------



## szyzk

Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 thanks to DanR. What a great smoke!


----------



## Swany

Tonight, I also have to thank Shawn (Oldmos54) for my first fuente 8-5-8 maddy. Great smoke. Thanks bro.


----------



## Hinson

Just had a Cabaiguan Guapos 46 thanks to Smelvis. Loved it all the way down to the nub. Thanks again for the great smoke.


----------



## usrower321

CAO gold maduro thanks to shuckins. Really hitting the spot after a long day of work, thanks again Ron!


----------



## harley33

Dancin' Prancin' Ponies Ray. My first Viaje S&B. Wish it was bigger! I liked it. Thanks Ray! :first:


----------



## Vicini

Enjoying a johnny o custom roll thanks to Starbucks and all I can say is god Damn!!!!


----------



## szyzk

A nice La Aurora Barrel Aged #4 - which I expected to be very sweet, but it was actually very well balanced and quite tasty - and an H. Upmann Banker's Series Sublime, both thanks to Sandeep!


----------



## Fatboy501

I just smoked a wonderful vanilla Tatiana that paired magnificently with a rum and coke thanks to Titlowda..... thanks bro!


----------



## chewwy26

TAT THANKS TO SHUCKINS BOMB :bump:


----------



## E Dogg

I had a Cabaiguan today (not sure of the vitola)thanks to Shuckins.

Opened my humi this morning trying to decide what to smoke and this beaut was singing to me. Funny thing is that I had no idea what it was. After looking it up I got all excited. That thing was awesome, perfect draw and a beautiful white ash... Thanks Shuckins


----------



## Danfish98

Smoked my first Tatuaje today thanks to Shuckins! It was an excellent tasting fight between DPG's typical Nicaraguan earthy/spiciness and a very pleasant creamy sweetness.


----------



## Hinson

a Carlos Torano Exodus Gold 1959 thanks to szyzk, great smoke, really enjoyed it. Thanks Andrew.


----------



## StogieNinja

A little Por Larranaga, thanks to Ron. Superb way to end the evening. Thank you, sir!


----------



## Danfish98

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> A little Por Larranaga, thanks to Ron. Superb way to end the evening. Thank you, sir!


I smoked one of those last night thanks to Ron as well. Very tasty mild smoke!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks to shuckins (this whole darn thread is practically a tribute to Ron, aint it?), I just nubbed my first Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown robusto. The old kind, without the red foot ribbon. The burn was perfect from start to finish, the smoke was plentiful, and the whole experience was as smoooooooooooooooooth as they come.

Delicious - my regards to Zilla!


----------



## chewwy26

well once again here goes a smoked a great partagas D thanks to a bomb from the great shuckinator


----------



## szyzk

Opus X Lost City thanks to Bob! (68 Lotus)


----------



## ko4000

An awesome Viaje after a great day on the water! Thanks Shawn (Oldmso54)


----------



## kapathy

La riqueza thanks to benn (big bull)


----------



## E Dogg

Don Pepin Garcia robusto thanks to Ronjohn. Thanks bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Skull and Bones thanks to WILDONE!:woohoo:


----------



## 24571

Thanks for the great cigar, Shuckins! Even burn, nice draw, and thick smoke. Made for a good Friday. :bounce:










Pinar del Rio Habano Sungrown


----------



## Hinson

Just fired up an AB Select Cabinet Reserve thanks to Andrew (szyzk)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WOAM thanks to Wildone!


----------



## usrower321

Pinar 2000 thanks to Ron. A fantastic smoke so far


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OPUS-X thanks to the WildOne thanks Bro!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## chewwy26

Pepin MOFO thanks to the Shuckinator

thanks ron


----------



## ejgarnut

RP 99 Connie courtesy of Ron (u know who). It went mighty well with my coffee this morning, thanks Ron!!


----------



## Hinson

Cain Daytona. Thanks Brian (usrower321).


----------



## szyzk

My first Tat Red Tubo thanks to 68 Lotus... My second, just sent to me from Hinson, is getting a liitle rest for the time being.


----------



## gnarwrangler

Currently finishing up a fine Pinar del Rio Seleccion courtesy of none other than Ron. Thanks man!


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks to Ron (Shuckins) I'm enjoying this awesome cigar:










Simply amazing. Thanks!


----------



## szyzk

My first Gran Habano Vintage thanks to RayRayRayRock31RayRayRay. I can't remember exactly when he sent it to me, but it was late last year or very early this year... Figured I would give it a few months before I smoked it.

And now I want a bundle. This is a killer cigar for $2... Wow.


----------



## ProbateGeek

socalocmatt said:


> Thanks to Ron (Shuckins) I'm enjoying this awesome cigar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply amazing. Thanks!


Damn, Matt. You could make yourself some mighty fine tea with that cellophane... 
:ss


----------



## ejgarnut

From a couple days ago

a very nice smoke Cusano Corojo 97 from Richard aka minicooper

great earthy flavors in this one





and yesterday, a great smoke from Kym aka cigarloco was AF Hemmingway Sig

as usual for a Hemmingway - yummy




Thank you very much guys!!



btw Matt that deSilvio looks awesome!


----------



## k-morelli

smoking a tatuaje havana VI nobles from a Shuckins bomb sittin by the pool


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Partagas Serie D #4 07! Thanks ARNIE!


----------



## 24571

Smoked a Nestor Miranda Art Deco (thanks to who else but Shuckins!) May I say, it was fantastic :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar Royal Corona's 08 Thanks ARNIE!:smoke:


----------



## gasdocok

Just had my first CC thanks to Triad47 and his kickash newbie sampler trade.
H. Upmann Corona Major










THANKS DAVE!


----------



## thebayratt

Kinsella Fino Robusto thanks to Oldmso54.

Not too bad of a cigar that can be found at a good price!

Thanks Shawn!!


----------



## Oldmso54

thebayratt said:


> Kinsella Fino Robusto thanks to Oldmso54.
> 
> Not too bad of a cigar that can be found at a good price!
> 
> Thanks Shawn!!


Glad you enjoyed bro - got some more bands coming your way tomorrow!


----------



## Oldmso54

Derek (aninjaforallseasons) a Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro. had no idea a perdomo could be this smooth and delectable. Have only had the limite! oscuro which i like but this was sublime. great construction & draw - will cause me to look at more Perdomo offerings now. Thanks Bro !


----------



## StogieNinja

Glad you enjoyed it!

Enjoyed my first Tat courtesy of Shuckins:









Thanks Ron! I'm working my way through your bomb, haven't had a disappointment yet!


----------



## usrower321

Oldmso54 said:


> Derek (aninjaforallseasons) a *Perdomo 10th Anniversary Maduro*. had no idea a perdomo could be this smooth and delectable. Have only had the limite! oscuro which i like but this was sublime. great construction & draw - will cause me to look at more Perdomo offerings now. Thanks Bro !


I love those. One of my first favorites, especially at their price. I recently smoked a nub habano on my road trip thanks to Sandeep. Somehow it kicked my ass but I think it was smoking at 7 AM not having slept for 24 hours and on the 10th hour of a drive. Still enjoyed it though.

Thanks again Sandeep!


----------



## usrower321

I just finished a Brick House Toro thanks to Shawn (Oldmso54)! Great cigar!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A punch Northern Lights yesterday!
And a Cinco clear Havana today! 
Two fabulous cigars Thanks Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## szyzk

Going to have some friends over later for hot dogs, grilled corn and beer. My after dinner cigar is going to be a Lito Gomez Small Batch thanks to dav0 dav0, the man so nice they named him twice!


----------



## Oldmso54

Matt (socalocmatt) - the Opus X Forbidden Lancero 2004 - review posted in NC review section with pics!!


----------



## E Dogg

about half-way through a nub maduro. 460 I think... Great cigar, tough decision if this or the cameroon is my fav. I love the chocolatey finish! Thank you Dusty2116


----------



## kapathy

had a nub maduro thanks to sandeep (djangos)... 3 hrs of sleep before a 16 hour shift....nubs been the only bright spot in my day so far..... 1 hour left then im hitting up the bomb/trade drawer when i get home.


----------



## castaweb

Thanks to Mr. Ron Stacey, AKA Shuckins, I had my first Gran Habano Vintage 2002. I have read about them on here and they seem to be regarded highly. I have to say I am on the bandwagon now. This was a great cigar in almost every way and I am going to buy a box or two to put to sleep for a while.


----------



## Poneill272

I'm smoking a PsD4 right now, not my first, not my last, but definitely in my top 3! Thank you very much Shuckins!!!!!!! I love these things!!


----------



## E Dogg

Smoked my first MOW ruination tonight thanks to VersionX, thanks brother! Lovely stick.


----------



## TexAzTim

Smoked an Oliva Cain Maduro last night thanks to the great Shuckins. Thanks again bud!


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks to Nathan King, it was very nice!


----------



## Hinson

Just lit up a Viaje Satori thanks to Evonnida (Erich). Thanks man.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Bolivar re 06, H Upmann Sir winston!
Thanks Ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harley33

Viaje 50/50 thanks to Ray. Wonderful stick, thanks Ray!


----------



## jp13

Sunday breakfast of an Alec Badley Sun Grown thanks to the venerable Shuckins.

Thank you Ron.


----------



## castaweb

I smoked this sweet Bolivar today thanks to Shuckins. I appreciate it Ron.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Smoking a very satisfying Tatuaje 7th Reserva, courtesy of "the old man"!

Thank you, sir!


----------



## szyzk

Shannon (Hinson) bombed me with a Hammer & Sickle Torpedo a month or so ago. I was tired of passing it over every time I opened my humidor so I torched it tonight. I was pleasantly surprised, the cigar had a great balance of grass, nut, oak and cedar while staying squarely medium-bodied. Thanks Shannon!


----------



## gasdocok

finally got into my shuckins bomb. Had an excellent Bolivar corona junior (i think).

thanks Ron!


----------



## szyzk

La Libertad Perfecto thanks to Joe (Deep). Great cigar!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying my first Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina so craftily smuggled to me by Matt/gasdocok. Thanks, my friend, it's a good smoke!


----------



## gasdocok

ProbateGeek said:


> Enjoying my first Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina so craftily smuggled to me by Matt/gasdocok. Thanks, my friend, it's a good smoke!


I do enjoy me some 858 goodness.

Thanks for posting on the cigar side terry, we miss ya over here.

P.S. you look nothing like your avatar pic


----------



## ProbateGeek

gasdocok said:


> I do enjoy me some 858 goodness.
> 
> Thanks for posting on the cigar side terry, we miss ya over here.
> 
> P.S. *you look nothing like your avatar pic*


Luckily, neither do you (I hope). :ss

I miss you guys too. Busy month on the cigar side. I'm thinking of squeezing one out this month just to add to the great numbers for this month.

Hmmmmmmm, decisions...


----------



## fishfarmer

Mystery Cigar from Shuckins, after recieving a bomb from Shuckins a few days ago, there was a lite shaded mystery cigar in the package that really grabbed my attn. it was probably a churchill size (guess) They were all nice but the mystery cigar kept calling my name. So today I fired that bad boy up. The first inch there was a nice rich tobbaco flavor with a peppery twang, as I got a little further into it other spices and notes of cedar became the dominate flavors. the flavor became fuller yet smooth all the way to the nub. The burn was perfect, never needing any correction at all. The ash lite was white to maybe a lite shade of gray. I thoroughly enjoyed it from start to finish, a great cigar! Thanks Shuckins


----------



## Johnny Rock

Smoking a nice little RyJ Habano corona today with some apparent age on it from Smelvis.

Very tasty little smoke. Thanks a bunch, Dave!!


----------



## Mr. Dave

I smoked a NUB 460 courtesy of ...


Shuckins. Oh and tomorrow... probably Shuckins... and the day after... and the day after that...

Woe what a world...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just had another late summer t-bone and grilled onion dinner. Foolish enough to finish it with a pipe. Nu-uh... Didn't cut it.

Picked out a Diesel Shorty our patriot Rob/Swany hit me with back in June. Ahhhh...... that's what SHOULD follow a steak dinner, boys.

Salute!


----------



## nealw6971

Sat at home over lunch this afternoon and smoked my very first Padron, thanks to The Brain... 

Many thanks, sir for ripping my money right out of my wallet, because now I know what I've been missing and need to buy a box or three!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying a PERFECT specimen in this Ilusione cg4 that Kipp/PrimeTime76 unloaded on me back in May/June as part of his ingenious "Cluster Bomb". Thanks again, Kipp!

Whatever happened to that bomb, anyway? It was going well for awhile there.


----------



## castaweb

Smoked a Tat Tattoo yesterday thanks to Smelvis. What a nice tasting cigar. Thanks Dave.


----------



## Hinson

Smoking a Viaje Holiday Blend thanks to Socalocmatt


----------



## harley33

Really enjoyed my first Viaje Satori. Thank you Ray!


----------



## socalocmatt

About to enjoy an Illusione ~88~ I got in late March. I remember getting home after a crazy last minute business trip to China. I walked in and there was a welcoming package from the man himself (Shuckins). Made the 15 hours flight stuffed in the middle seat after only spending 1 1/2 days in China a nonissue. Gonna spark up that Illusione tonight after an exhausting work day.

Thanks Ron :smoke:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Having the perfect morning smoke with coffee, a Sancho Panza Double Maduro Quixote, courtesy of Rob/Swany. Thank you, Sir!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Smoked a man o war ruination today thanks to the ZK, it had a very nice twang to it and was a very enjoyable smoke. Sorry no pics, but the next one will!


----------



## jakesmokes

I am smoking my first Diesel UC thanks to Christian. Its a really good smoke! Thank you!


----------



## jdfutureman

I smoked a Punch Coronations today, thanks to surprise, surprise, Shuckins thanks again Ron!


----------



## Johnpaul

Last night I smoked a Tatuaje from my Shuckins bomb. I had previously only had a Tatuaje once before from my B&M and wasn't thrilled with it. I was confused why people talked about them so much. After smoking the one from Ron I now get it. It was wonderfull and made even better that I smoked it during a v-herf with some of my new Puff friends. Thanks Ron. You are the man.


----------



## usrower321

Nestor Miranda Special Selection Lancero thanks to ABTMarcel! From the non-cc MAW.


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying an Anejo Shark from my first bomb back in early March. Sent by... Yep, Shickins. Thanks bro!


----------



## ProbateGeek

socalocmatt said:


> Enjoying an Anejo Shark from my first bomb back in early March. Sent by... Yep, Shickins. Thanks bro!


That's one smoke I would really love to relive. Wonderful, as shuckins is a wonder...

I hope yours was as good, Matt.

:wink:


----------



## socalocmatt

Oh yes it was. Turned my stressful day around for me. Just finished it and it was just what I needed.


----------



## ProbateGeek

socalocmatt said:


> Oh yes it was. Turned my stressful day around for me. Just finished it and it was just what I needed.


I'll certainly be on the hunt for these around Christmas time, assuming it's announced when they're released. Would be great after Christmas dinner.

And after lunch the next day.

And again on New Years Eve...

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm halfway through a very tasty El Mejor Emerald Campana Pyramid, courtesy of Lee (Pipedreamz). I won some sticks from him back in June for suggesting he name their new pet snake "Panetela", or in the alternative, "Zeke Snodgrass".

I don't know why these get a bad rap - I find them smooth and worth smoking, with a pretty decent Vitamin N component.

Anyway, thanks Lee! I hope Zeke (or Coco, or whatever) is doing well.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I'm thirty minutes into my first Padron 4000 maddy from the shuckinator. NOW I know what all the hubbub is about Padrons - I've had two or three of the smaller versions, but this is my first 4000. Really nice.

Thanks again, Ron.


----------



## usrower321

About to burn my fingers on a La Riqueza #4. Thanks Ron (Shuckins)! Maybe it's about time I sprang for a Boom draw tool.


----------



## smelvis

Shark 77 , Trinidad short and a Olivia V all very tasty! Thanks to Ross


----------



## ProbateGeek

smelvis said:


> Shark 77 , Trinidad short and a Olivia V all very tasty! Thanks to Ross


A Shark retrohale is a thing of utmost beauty. Relish those sticks!


----------



## doomXsaloon

I smoked a Great Cigar today thanks to . . . the Great Ron Shuckins!

My first Tatuaje and I LOVED it!!

How does one stick produce such an abundance of thick rich beautiful blue smoke!!??

Thanks, Ron!!:smoke2:


----------



## jp13

I smoked a Great Cigar today thanks to.... *VersionX *from the *NST*.

A Oliva Serie G Maduro belicoso... wonderful.


----------



## fishfarmer

Wow! 
I just smoked a great cigar thanks to Ron (Shuckins) Back about the middle of August I recieved a bomb from Shuckins, One of those Cigars was a Capoeira in a corona size, tonight I decided to smoke it as a night cap. Man, this stogie was great. As a newb I had not heard of this cigar before, but I am glad I now do. When I first lit it the flavor was chocolate, leather and pepper. after the first inch the pepper took a back seat to the chocolate and leather although still present. Then about the one third mark a little spice kicked in and remained for the rest of the smoke. The burn was perfect with lots of smoke. I enjoyed this cigar as much as any cigar that I have smoked including some expensive padrons and fuentes. I will be searching for a box in the near future. Thanks Ron.


----------



## the_brain

I just lost my candela cherry, to an Illusione 888 from none other then Zilla. I'll be posting a review. Now I know what I was missing... Thank you Zilla.


----------



## jp13

*Big Bull*...Cain Dayona Lancero...


----------



## Johnpaul

Ron aka Shuckins aka the friend to Zilla. I smoked an Oba Oba that I think was the natural. It was in my first bomb. It was an awesome gift and was on my personal list of cigars to try. It was a bit too woody for me, but I can see it defiantly appealing to some peoples tastes at a great price. Thank you brother.


----------



## usrower321

Kinsella Fino maddie thanks to Shawn (Oldmso54).

Smoking great so far thank you Shawn!


----------



## protekk

An R&J Short Churchill thanks to APBTMarcel...Thanks buddy great stick!!


----------



## E Dogg

working on a 601 oscuro thanks to pete, (oiwanotixfyhnagm.. Whatever your handle is) you know, one of those llamas.... Anyways, thanks brother for filling my MAW. This cigar is very good. Lots of chocolate on the finish and the Young's Double Chocolate Stout is pairing just lovely with it


----------



## Reino

Josh Lucky 13!
A local hand roil from Lubbock.
Thanks bro, very good and glad you sent 3!


----------



## Max_Power

A short story maduro that was hitch hiking in a package raycarlo sent recently. 

This is hitting the spot perfectly after a big dinner of shepherds pie pizza.


----------



## Johnpaul

Perdomo Lot 23 Natural from my first Shuckins bomb. What a great smoke. Thanks Ron.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Liga Privada T54 Flying Pig - thanks to Ray (Rock31).


----------



## ejgarnut

Yesterday I had a Hoyo Epicure Especial thanks to Dave/smelvis. It was a most excellent smoke, and now has me thinking about a purchase in the future...

Thanks Dave!


----------



## harley33

Viaje holiday blend. Great smoke, Thanks Ray!


----------



## the_brain

I just had my first San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta thanks to a MAW and dahu. Thanks again.


----------



## Oldmso54

Derek (Aninjaforallseasons) = Perdomo 10th Anny from the massive squid bombing - thanks brother!!


----------



## chewwy26

thanks to shuckins
surprise surprise 
bet thats the first time anyone said that on here NOT:yo:

thanks shuckins


----------



## Oldmso54

2 tonight: LP Underscrown thanks to Matt (Castaweb) - very unique smell - reminded me at first of Ron Stacy Corona - had a very woody, barbeque taste & smell like something being slow cooked over an exotic wood (mesquite or hickory??) 

followed up by a CC RyJ small petite corona size gifted by my non smoking neighbor from his trip to Paris = a good night of smoking!


----------



## gasdocok

Oldmso54 said:


> 2 tonight: LP Underscrown thanks to Matt (*Castaweb*) - very unique smell - reminded me at first of Ron Stacy Corona - had a very woody, barbeque taste & smell like something being slow cooked over an exotic wood (mesquite or hickory??)


Matt, yes, Castaweb, no.

Glad you are enjoying it buddy! Gonna have to smoke mine sometime soon, too.


----------



## Oldmso54

gasdocok said:


> Matt, yes, Castaweb, no.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying it buddy! Gonna have to smoke mine sometime soon, too.


Well that's what happens when you get 30 packages in a week and rummage around your gifted cooler in the dark with a pen flashlight. Sorry about that my friend - I did thoroughly enjoy the cigar and now I stand corrected on the gifter! It was most enjoyable Doc!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> Well that's what happens when you get 30 packages in a week and rummage around your gifted cooler in the dark with a pen flashlight. Sorry about that my friend - I did thoroughly enjoy the cigar and now I stand corrected on the gifter! It was most enjoyable Doc!


Well I know for a fact that castaweb DOES have some Undercrowns, as he smoked one at our little herf last week.

Could be a double hit on that stick. Check your tags, llama - might be a "Matt" thing?


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> Well I know for a fact that castaweb DOES have some Undercrowns, as he smoked one at our little herf last week.
> 
> Could be a double hit on that stick. Check your tags, llama - might be a "Matt" thing?


Or just senility and trying to keep track of 30 bombs in one week! But I just re checked and that one was definitely from the "Doc"!


----------



## zenom

Illusione MK. Only my second illusione ever, and my first MK. This one courtesy of socalocmatt and the NST I did with him. Drinking it with a Wild Turkey 101 and Coke. Been that kind of a day


----------



## socalocmatt

Glad you're enjoying it brother :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM = my 1st Oliva MB3 - thanks David


----------



## ProbateGeek

I just realized - Shawn is gonna be posting on this thread for a long, LONG TIME!

Hee hee. :biggrin:


----------



## ko4000

Enjoyed a Diesel UC from Sandeep today..


----------



## anonobomber

ProbateGeek said:


> I just realized - Shawn is gonna be posting on this thread for a long, LONG TIME!
> 
> Hee hee. :biggrin:


Yeah, I think he's going to be dominating this thread for at least a year.


----------



## Oldmso54

From Brian watchman_01. A RyJ no. 1 CC yesterday!


----------



## Johnpaul

From Bob (Trilobyte) I smoked a La Aurora Preferidos Tubos Gold

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-smoking-right-now-iii-905.html#post3419501


----------



## Oldmso54

From Terry (ProbateGeek) an Ave Maria (Ark of the Covenant I believe)


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oldmso54 said:


> From Terry (ProbateGeek) an Ave Maria (Ark of the Covenant I believe)


Shawn, that was from a fairly recent purchase - was it decent? Mine are still resting...


----------



## Johnpaul

From Troy (Boom) a Tat Face for All-Hallows-Eve.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-smoking-right-now-iii-906.html#post3420498


----------



## Oldmso54

a box press 601 blue courtesy of Joe (sweater88).

following that up with a tat petite courtesy of Ray (raycarlo) as I type this, both with my homemade port concoction

very interesting contrast between these 2 cigars - thanks gents to both of you


----------



## zenom

Carlos Torano Exodus courtesy of Danfish. Thanks brother.


----------



## Oldmso54

ProbateGeek said:


> Shawn, that was from a fairly recent purchase - was it decent? Mine are still resting...


Yep, woody, great draw, lots of smoke improved 2nd third and hit it's stride in final third - nubbed it!


----------



## StogieNinja

Amazing. Thanks to smelvis by way of 4pistonjosh!


----------



## StogieNinja

Decided why not make it a Smelvis day?! Finished yesterday out with two more smokes, both from Dave!

Smoked a beautiful, wonderful, amazing, sublime, delicious, Cohiba Maduro 5:










Followed by a surprisingly delicious Tambo:










Thank you, Dave! Some amazing cigars!


----------



## Johnpaul

I smoked my first Padron 2000 Maduro that came from my first Shuckins bomb. I loved this stick and I'm kind of kicking myself that I waited so long to smoke it. If I had known how good they are I might have bought a box by now. Thank you so much Ron for turning me on to this wonderful stick.


----------



## Oldmso54

Brian (watchman_01) a Tatuaje Wolfman followed by La Aroma de Cuba mi Amora Magnifico from Ian (The_Brain) at our herf last night!!

Thanks Gentlemen!


----------



## Oldmso54

Jenady - from a bomb about 6+ months ago. An Anejo #77 Shark. Was the only one I had before the squid bombing and I was saving it, but now that I have a few more to age I figured I would see what all the fuss was about. All the fuss was true!!


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm smoking a Cubao No. 4 from my first Shuckins bomb. It's a very good smoke and even better because it was a gift. For the second time today thanks Ron!


----------



## Johnpaul

Oops looks like I'm pulling a Shawn and posting on top of myself in here.

This morning I am enjoying a Final Blend that was also out of my first Shuckins bomb. Again Ron thank you very much.


----------



## Macke

Last night I smoked a j fuego origin thanks to JohnPaul. It was spicy, wood flavors, and a much deeper flavor that I can't describe. A rough looking but delicious smoke. Thanks JP!:smoke2:


----------



## zenom

Oliva V Especial from socalocmatt. Thanks brother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

A Cohiba Grand Reserva thanks to Big Joe From Cocoa Mo!


----------



## Oldmso54

A New Havana Reserva Lancero courtesy of Ron (simplechords) after a little golf this afternoon!


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm smoking a 10,000 mile Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Petite Belecoso thanks to Macke.


----------



## Sarge

Smoking my very first and very wonderful Tatj21 courtesy of Mr EricF via my Summer Classic Pass. Awesome HH, thanks again bro! :tu Love the Cojonu 06 but these might have just surpassed those on the must buy list.


----------



## Oldmso54

MaxTheBunny - AF SS Nat with coffee this morning! Delicious


----------



## Oldmso54

NathanKing - a "Monte Pascoal" - about a corona size & a Brazilian cigar (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Rav

A shout out thanks to:

Hopperb: Padilla Achilles!
Jeepers: Padron 64!
ko4000: Opus X!


----------



## anonobomber

I had an Undercrown earlier thanks to skfr518. It was very tasty!


----------



## Macke

Party short thanks to Apollyon9515!


----------



## ShortFuse

The Herfabomballama - Will be sampling another Camacho after I get some beauty sleep. I think everybody wants to know my thoughts on the 1962 Pre-Embargo... So do I, I have some back in the states already waiting for me!


----------



## Staxed

Just had my first Diesel Unholy Cocktail thanks to David_ESM. Very enjoyable smoke, thanks a lot bro!


----------



## Johnpaul

A Profesor Sila thanks to Macke. Thanks again bro!


----------



## zenom

ShortFuse said:


> The Herfabomballama - Will be sampling another Camacho after I get some beauty sleep. I think everybody wants to know my thoughts on the 1962 Pre-Embargo... So do I, I have some back in the states already waiting for me!


Just bought some pre-embargo's from Cbid. Are they one in the same, or are they a different "blend" with the same name on it?


----------



## Oldmso54

Ron (shuckins) - a Boli Belicosos Fino that I've been saving for a looonng time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Thanks for the LUSI PAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Ryan (Big Behr)... my first Padilla....the Habano....


----------



## AStateJB

My first Nub a 464Tgood maduro compliments on white 220! And it was yummy!


----------



## AStateJB

That was supposed to be bwhite220. Autocorrect got me and I didn't notice till it was too late to edit.


----------



## Johnny Rock

In the middle of a Bolivar Gold Medal for happy hour that I got from Smelvis about 4-5 months ago. 

Outstanding smoke! :ss

Thanks Dave :first:


----------



## zenom

RyJ Habana Reserve, I have seen these at the B&M and wanted to try one. Thanks to the Unibomber, I am getting my chance. Thanks Unibomber.


----------



## Pianoman178

Had my first Gran Habano Vintage 2002 last night, thanks to Nate!


----------



## anonobomber

I just finished a 5 Vegas Miami thanks to skfr518. It was a great smoke!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Following up a Tat Havana VI with a José L. Piedra CC the little mouse, aka The Brain, was kind enough to hit me with. No lack of flavor with this one, and it compliments the flavors remaining from the Tat quite well. Thanks, Ian! Now affectionately known as "Ian the Bombed".


----------



## Jay106n

AVO maduro from Oldsmo54. Thanks! I am really enjoying this smoke.


----------



## Jay106n

Jay106n said:


> AVO maduro from Oldsmo54. Thanks! I am really enjoying this smoke.


Nubbed it too


----------



## szyzk

Casa Magna Domus Maximus compliments of andprosh... Great smoke, thank you!


----------



## Oldmso54

1/2 way thru a Tatuaje lancero? courtesy of juicestain


----------



## Oldmso54

just finished a cohiba magicos maduro - came in a box from JohnPaul but he denies he sent it ???? quite enjoyable from whoever it came from...


----------



## Johnpaul

Oldmso54 said:


> just finished a cohiba magicos maduro - came in a box from JohnPaul but he denies he sent it ???? quite enjoyable from whoever it came from...


That would be Bob (Trilobyte) that sent you that package Shawn. Seriously.


----------



## Macke

I remember you talking about blaming it on Trilobyte in chat, it was hilarious lmao


----------



## StogieNinja

SCdlH El Principe, courtesy of the Brain!!


----------



## Johnpaul

I smoked my first Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduro this morning thanks to Shawn's (Oldmso54) dog Jake. Shawn tell Jake I said thank you, it was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Johnpaul

This morning I smoked my first My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. I have had several very generous people bomb me with these and this particular one came from Adam (Kozzman555) It was a fantastic smoke that easily ranks up there with the best I have had so far.

As i'm typing this i'm smoking another gift from Shawn's Dog Jake an Oba Oba Maduro Robusto. I have been curios about this one for a while and the bundle I have is a bit sick so I finally got to find out how it is suppose to taste like. I think it is pretty damn good for the price! Thanks Shawn er.. I mean Jake.


----------



## shuckins

oba oba's need about 6 months,but if you wait a year,you'll slap yourself 'cause you can't believe what you're smokin'...

and i'm smokin' a groovy!


----------



## k-morelli

these oba oba's intrigue the heck outta me. I've been smoking a lot of maduros recently and these seem to be a great cheap maduro smoke with a great following of trustworthy BOTL vouching for them. I think I'll put a few on my Xmas list from the fiance and watch and see what she says lol



Johnpaul said:


> This morning I smoked my first My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petite Robusto. I have had several very generous people bomb me with these and this particular one came from Adam (Kozzman555) It was a fantastic smoke that easily ranks up there with the best I have had so far.
> 
> As i'm typing this i'm smoking another gift from Shawn's Dog Jake an Oba Oba Maduro Robusto. I have been curios about this one for a while and the bundle I have is a bit sick so I finally got to find out how it is suppose to taste like. I think it is pretty damn good for the price! Thanks Shawn er.. I mean Jake.


----------



## Don_in_Texas

I had 2 great smokes today. The first was a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 courtesy of Hoosier2006. Nice and tasty corojo. The second was a 5 Vegas Series A courtesy of Shuckins. A really nice smoke. Not surprising since while smoking it I did some research and found that it's an AJ Fernandez blend. Sincere thanks to both you guys


----------



## Johnpaul

Don_in_Texas said:


> I had 2 great smokes today. The first was a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 courtesy of Hoosier2006. Nice and tasty corojo. The second was a 5 Vegas Series A courtesy of Shuckins. A really nice smoke. Not surprising since while smoking it I did some research and found that it's an AJ Fernandez blend. Sincere thanks to both you guys


Just a FYI bro the series A is blended by Fidel Oliva and that is what Ron sent you. The triple A is the AJ blend and if you have not tried one it is an amazing smoke and I highly recommend it.


----------



## anonobomber

I started off the evening with a Arturo Fuente Rosado Gran Reserva given to my by Poneill272 and then finished with a Jose L Piedra given to my by the_brain. Both were great smokes.


----------



## Johnpaul

Right now I'm smoking a Obsidian Gordo given to me by Danfish. Thanks again Dan, its a very good smoke.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoying a La Flor Dominicana Air Bender Chisel graciously and clandestinely provided by kapathy via US Mail. These are in my top 10, so many thanks!


----------



## anonobomber

In the last third of a Carlos Torano 50 year from zenom. I'm definitely going to have to pick some more of these up!


----------



## zenom

anonobomber said:


> In the last third of a Carlos Torano 50 year from zenom. I'm definitely going to have to pick some more of these up!


Glad you liked it man. Definitely a go to smoke in my arsenal.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Had my first Flying Pig this evening courtesy of TXsmoker aka Adam. Very, very good smoke - I see why they are so hard to come by. Thanks, Tex!


----------



## Staxed

Had an Opus X last night to finish off an excellent Thanksgiving. I wasn't that fond of the first inch or two, then I think I started picking up some floral notes along with something else I couldn't quite place. Was a pretty enjoyable smoke, specially since it was 4+ years old I'm guessing!

Thanks Reino!


----------



## AStateJB

So much for that Por Larranaga!
Another thanks to Shuckins. That was a tasty stick!


----------



## zenom

Jose L. Piedra courtesy of that crazy mouse.


----------



## anonobomber

Earlier, while hanging out with skfr518, I smoked a Bolivar thanks to Poneill272. It was a very enjoyable smoke. I think I'll have to look into getting more of those! Thanks, Phil!


----------



## Johnpaul

Right now I'm smoking a Pinar Del Rio Habano Seleccion Torpedo thanks to Dan (Danfish). I've smoked quite a few of these and they are always good. Thanks again Dan.


----------



## ejgarnut

AStateJB said:


> So much for that Por Larranaga!
> Another thanks to Shuckins. That was a tasty stick!


Looks like you needed a nubber to finish that one - looks like it was an enjoyable stick!


----------



## Max_Power

Currently smoking a Tat Havana Cazadore courtesy of Pete, (ouirknotamused). And I'm loving it!


----------



## Oldmso54

Swany! A Partagas D last night with a cup of coffee from our new Keurig. Nuttines up front. smooth creaminess throughout, copious amounts of smoke, easy draw and beautiful burn. Thanks Rob!


----------



## Hopperb

An El Triunfador by Tatuaje thanks to Zenom in a recent bomb - I love these sticks!

Thanks Andy!


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first Gurkha G5 Avenger torpedo, hand delivered to me by Macke, aka Nate, some weeks ago. Delicious cigar, best Gurkha I've had for sure. Thanks, Nate!


----------



## anonobomber

In the first third of a Padron 3000 maduro from that pesky little mouse. It's getting better with each and every puff! Thanks Ian!


----------



## szyzk

LFD El Museo thanks to Mike91LX... Two hours and 15 minutes in and it's not even halfway gone.

What an incredibly tasty cigar. Thanks Mike!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

zenom said:


> Just bought some pre-embargo's from Cbid. Are they one in the same, or are they a different "blend" with the same name on it?


there are 2 blends from the 1962 label, Andy....one has the pre-embargo tobacco in it..one does not, but both are fine cigars, IMHO


----------



## IBEW

Just finished a great (and my first) Perdomo Lot 23.
Very creamy with lots of coco and nuts and an ash that just wouldn't quit.
Thank you Ron (Shuckins) for sending this to me!


----------



## gosh

IBEW said:


> Just finished a great (and my first) Perdomo Lot 23.


Nice! I, too enjoyed a Perdomo Lot 23 today, bombed to me by the man, the myth, the Shuckins. And now I'm enjoying a Padron that was bombed to me by...... Shuckins! Didn't plan it ths way, just turned out to be a Shuckins day!

Thanks Ron!


----------



## Staxed

Just finished a La Aurora Preferido Sapphire Tubo from Trilobyte, think he said it has 2-3 years on it. One hell of a smooth and great tasting stick!


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm smoking a Tatuaje Regios right now very generously bombed to me by Ron (Shuckins) I am loving this cigar, thanks Ron!

Yesterday I smoked a 8-5-8 maddy from Brian (watchman_01) from a NST. Thanks again Brian it was pretty tasty.

A couple Days ago I had a Padron Series 3000 Maduro retaliation bombed to me from Zilla. Thanks you big green knucklehead. 

And Lastly over the last few days I have smoked a Oliva V, some Greyclif, and probably some others thanks to Adam (Kozzman555) I love them (well like them in the case of the G2's) but I really appreciate them all. Now stop sending me stuff you crazy MOFO!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

enjoying a double-hit right now.....along with an '08 Partagas Culebra sent by that little freakin' mouse, I'm accompanying it with a glass of 18-year old Highland Park single malt Rear Admiral Sligub bombed me with.

it does not suck to be me at this moment.

Cheers, Fellas


----------



## StogieNinja

Enjoyed a Jose Piedra, also courtesy of that "little freakin' mouse." Perfect smoke for a freezing Oregon beach. Thanks again, Ian!


----------



## zenom

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Enjoyed a Jose Piedra, also courtesy of that "little freakin' mouse." Perfect smoke for a freezing Oregon beach. Thanks again, Ian!


Those are not a bad smoke for the price. Just picked up a box of those myself


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* An undercrown from Cigar Noob... Looking forward to seeing how these age a bit (now that I have a few thanks to the Squids)...


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* I had 2 cigars today, and both of them were new to me...

1) A Ron Mexico from Mr_mich... I keep saying bad things about them but had never actually tried one... Sorry, but I was not able to get more then 1/2 through it... But Pinky liked it...

2) A Partagas Short from Mr_mich... This was a wish list cigar for me, it turns out to be everything I love about the Lusitania, minus some of the nuttiness, and with a bit more twang... Thank you, this is now going from my wish list to my favorite list...


----------



## Danfish98

Smoking an Illusione Singulare courtesy of Herfabomber. Thanks Pete, it's a great smoke!


----------



## AStateJB

Just smoked a everlasting Intenso, bombed by Danfish! 








Thanks for the great smoke Dan!


----------



## Danfish98

Someone needs to bomb you a nubber Josh. Glad you enjoyed the Intenso. Really can't beat them for the price.


----------



## AStateJB

Danfish98 said:


> Someone needs to bomb you a nubber Josh. Glad you enjoyed the Intenso. Really can't beat them for the price.


I've been using an oversized thumb tack my girlfriend left in the desk drawer... lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I had 2 cigars today, and both of them were new to me...
> 
> 1) A Ron Mexico from Mr_mich... I keep saying bad things about them but had never actually tried one... Sorry, but I was not able to get more then 1/2 through it... But Pinky liked it...
> 
> 2) A Partagas Short from Mr_mich... This was a wish list cigar for me, it turns out to be everything I love about the Lusitania, minus some of the nuttiness, and with a bit more twang... Thank you, this is now going from my wish list to my favorite list...


shhhhhhhhhhhhh...don't tell anyone that Pinky liked the RM's, mouse..these guys will bomb the crap out of Pinky with 'em.


----------



## doomXsaloon

a Final Blend, thanks to Ron Shuckins....bombed back in August!!!
Good stick...tasty, toasted flavors!!

Thanks, Ron!


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm smoking a very tasty Illusion cg:4 right now thanks to Ron (Shuckins) and yesterday I had a Perdomo Champagne E thanks to Nate (Macke) Thanks a bunch guys they were both very good smokes.


----------



## JCMaduro

Actually yesterday but didn't get to post, Maduro 5 courtesy of Rocker06 and in celebration of my b-day a couple days late. Thanks Dustin!


----------



## Old Salty

I had a wonderful Perdomo Habano courtesy of Sweater88. Sure made up for that Illusione mj12 from this morning......


----------



## dav0

Had my first Quesada Espana today compliments of BIG RICK! Thanks again buddy, it was a GREAT smoke!


----------



## Max_Power

Saturday I smokek a RYJ 2004 EL and a Monte petite edmundo courtesy of Al, asmartbull. They were both great and very much appreciated.

Sunday, It was a Casa Fuente corona gorda thanks to Veeral. Also great and equally appreciated.


----------



## dav0

Chris's post above reminded me to add:

Saturday, Thank to Al I was able to try the same great smoke, RYJ 04 EL and from Veeral the same Casa Fuente

Monday, in addition to Ricks great stick, a Tat Verite 2008 thanks to my Secret Santa and today an unbanded Veruco #5.


----------



## Staxed

Just finished a God of Fire Carlito 2006, from HopperB...man that was a nice smoke!


----------



## AStateJB

My first flying pig! A T52 from my NST, compliments of that sneaky Ninja!  Thanks Derek! :thumb:


----------



## JCMaduro

Tatuaje. Thanks to DavidESM


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Fired up a Jose L Piedra Cazadore, courtesy of the mouse. Excellent value cigar from SOM, with no shortgage of flavor.

Thanks, Ian


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks to shuckins for a very smooth Perdomo Cuban Parejo he bombed me with back in June. Think this sucker had any age on it?










Ya think?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

nahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## doomXsaloon

my first MY UZI WEIGHS A TON ( I know, it's MUWAT, but it was my first, and it just seems right to write it all out...big full name for a big beast of a stick!!) thanks to Old Salty!!!
(It's his birthday today! We brewed a batch of American Stout, smoked some fine sticks, enjoyed some tasty brews, listened to the pleasing heaviness of High on Fire and Bison BC...yeah yeah yeah!!)


----------



## superman0234

Smoked a Carlos Torano 1959 50 year thanks to Protekk. Excellent smoke and I thank you for giving me the chance to try it!


----------



## gosh

Over the past week I've been out and about hanging with family, and I brought along a selection of bombed goodies to enjoy. Thanks to Oldsmo for a tasty Avo, Shuckins for a damn fine AB Tempus, Primetime for an always-delicious Room 101 as well as a RyJ Habana Reserve (which BTW is an amazing smoke at a un-RyJ price) and David for the Diesel UC which I damn near choked on.

All great smokes from great guys! Thanks again!


----------



## Johnpaul

I am smoking my first Fuente Anejo thanks to Bob (trilobyte) I am really liking this stick so far and it is a great finish to the year. Thanks again Bob! :smoke2:

2012 update: This morning I am thoroughly enjoying a Man O' War thanks to a revenge bomb from a certain big green goofball that we all know and love. Thanks again Zilla, I love this stick.


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying a Vegas Robaina Famosos from the first bomb I ever got from the man, Shuckins. Thanks bro!!!


----------



## doomXsaloon

My last two sticks:

a AFSSM thanks to my Secret Santa, BMack!
and a San Cristobel thanks to a Shuckins bombing!
Thanks, fellas!


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoking a T52 thanks to Pete, from the NC Maw back in September. Notes of leather and cocoa, nice spice, and -like every LP I've ever smoked- tons of smoke! I vastly prefer the No. 9, but it was very good.










Thanks Pete!


----------



## Old Salty

Smoked a A. Fuente Short Story today courtesy of doomXsaloon. It was magnificent! Thanks!


----------



## usrower321

Tat Verocu (sp?) #9 thanks to Shuckins. 


Thanks Ron!


----------



## watchman_01

I smoked a Fonseca Cosacos thanks to Oldmso54. Truly enjoyable.

Thanks Shawn


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Our first CORO last night...

*Pinky:* From the Ninja...

*Brain:* It was a "we are in mourning" smoke for the Saints...

*Pinky: *Geaux Saints!!!

*Brain: *Yes it still hurts...


----------



## AStateJB

A San Cristobal Seleccion Del Sol from bwhite220. Thanks Brandon!


----------



## StogieNinja

From Phil (poniell272) from a PiF a while back. Yummy!










Thanks, Phil!


----------



## Pianoman178

I enjoyed a corona-sized stick from the "You've been bombed by Shuckins" carry-tube. It was a fantastic mild smoke. Had a great time with it while taking a walk with my wife.

Thanks, Ron!


----------



## Max_Power

Yesterday's My Father 2010 LE was courtesy of BDog & Mike91LX. Thanks guys, that was delicious!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Our first AB Tempus Centura MADDY!!! Thanks to the pinhead and the cardigan... Oh, these are good... Good thing they gave us a full box, because we'll be smoking a lot of these...

*Pinky:* Part of operation Brain Damage...

*Brain:* Very different from the non-maddy, but still familiar... It has a sweetness that is not there in the non-maddy, and a little less nuttiness... But damn what a combination... Pinky, we'll have to smoke both back to back and really compare...


----------



## Old Salty

Smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic today thanks to DoomXSaloon. Great smoke!


----------



## doomXsaloon

Old Salty said:


> Smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic today thanks to DoomXSaloon. Great smoke!


Yeah, Man! Glad you enjoyed it....you'll have to tell me some specific tasting notes when we bottle on Friday...


----------



## StogieNinja

From Mark, the Marlboro Man himself. Thanks a ton! It really was good! The Blue is still my favorite of the line, but this one represented itself very, very well, and I smoked it to the nub!

Thanks again, Mark


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> From Mark, the Marlboro Man himself. Thanks a ton! It really was good! The Blue is still my favorite of the line, but this one represented itself very, very well, and I smoked it to the nub!
> 
> Thanks again, Mark


Glad to hear you enjoyed it, Derek. 
You are very much welcome, my ninja friend.
:tu


----------



## Old Salty

I smoked a great 601 Reserva Maduro thanks to Sweater88 today. Thanks! It was taaaasty.


----------



## gasdocok

Smoked a cohiba maduro 5 secretos thanks to Shawn (Oldmso54) given to me when we herfed at corona last month.
Thanks buddy!


----------



## Juicestain

Smoking a amazing original release Perdomo ESV thanks to the famous Ron Shuckins. Thanks my friend!


----------



## lostdog13

And you took a picture of the cigar on what looks like a DND Character sheet :cheer2:


----------



## Juicestain

lostdog13 said:


> And you took a picture of the cigar on what looks like a DND Character sheet :cheer2:


Pathfinder RPG actually, but basically the same thing :tinfoil3: Tuesdays is our local "play nerd games and smoke cigars" night:thumb:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Just smoked a peppery La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor robusto that Ian aka The Brain hit me with last August. The first retrohale was, I swear, pure wasabi! Most satisfactory. :tu


----------



## DarrelMorris

I just finished a Sultan Signature "B", curtesy of Sweater88. Thank you, I really enjoyed it. 







I tried to get a good shot of the cigar but it was too dark out.


----------



## Machine

Well I tried a new smoke 5 Vegas relic, real nice. Also had a la Gloria.


----------



## TommyTree

I'm really enjoying a Short Story Maduro that I got in the Newbie Sampler Trade from Apollyon9515. Great cigar!


----------



## lostdog13

Juicestain said:


> Pathfinder RPG actually, but basically the same thing :tinfoil3: Tuesdays is our local "play nerd games and smoke cigars" night:thumb:


very nice. Both are excellent activities


----------



## vink

Smoked an excellent San Cristobal elegancia thanks to Trilobyte and is awesome bomb!


----------



## AStateJB

My first Padron '64 thanks to BWhite220! Thanks, Brandon, that's a great smoke!


----------



## sweater88

lostdog13 said:


> And you took a picture of the cigar on what looks like a DND Character sheet :cheer2:


leave it to a squid


----------



## AStateJB

Had a tasty 5 Vegas Miami Knuckle tonight thanks to Brandon White (bwhite220). Thanks Brandon. I'll definitely be getting some more of these!


----------



## AStateJB

Followed the 5 Vegas up with my first Short Story Maduro. Picked this one up in a great buy from Billy (bcannon87) on the WTS section. What a great smoke! Thanks Billy!


----------



## Juicestain

sweater88 said:


> leave it to a squid


Hey! I resemble that remark.


----------



## ten08

Enjoyed a Man O' War robusto that I received in the NST from usrower321. It was a great addition to an already nice day off. Thanks Brian! :smoke2:


----------



## Flapjack23

ZK 2.0! Yesterday was a Cain, today a Diesel. Both great smokes! Thank you!!!


----------



## ShortFuse

Smelvis! Thanks for the twang you sent me! I absolutely love the Partys!


----------



## hachigo

Danfish98. It was a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 last night. Great smoke.


----------



## AStateJB

My first Cohiba ever, a Corona Especial from 2007 thanks to 5point0. Thanks, Tony, that was an amazing smoke!!!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Montecristo 2010 EL from the Herfabomber...

*Pinky:* YUMMY!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Montecristo 2010 EL from the Herfabomber...
> 
> *Pinky:* YUMMY!!!


and now you know why it's on my "Top 5 cigars I have to stock up on before they go out of production cuz I'll cry when they do" list

glad you enjoyed it, Dude


----------



## anonobomber

Last night I smoked a delicious Man O War robusto from our good buddy jeepersjeep. This was my first regular Man O War and it was a fantastic smoke from foot to head! Thanks, Jeep!


----------



## AStateJB

anonobomber said:


> Last night I smoked a delicious Man O War robusto from our good buddy jeepersjeep. This was my first regular Man O War and it was a fantastic smoke from foot to head! Thanks, Jeep!


The original MoW is definitely a great smoke! I think I actually prefer it to the Ruination.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

RA Extra thanks to Jeff Harley33 thanks my brother!


----------



## lostdog13

Bob (Trilobyte). Sitting out on the balcony enjoying this as I type. So far some oakiness with a slight chocolate/cocoa undertone. Really smooth cigar. Thank you very much brother!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* Partagas 2010 EL from the Herfabomber...

*Pinky:* Damn that was good...


----------



## vink

Thanks a lot Bob (Trilobyte)! Smoked my first Padilla miami yesterday night and I enjoyed it a lot. A really complex, spicy and flavorful stick. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Mante

vink said:


> Thanks a lot Bob (Trilobyte)! Smoked my first Padilla miami yesterday night and I enjoyed it a lot. A really complex, spicy and flavorful stick.
> Thanks again!


Awesome! The Miami's are a very worthy smoke, espescially after a few years.


----------



## Mante

TonyBrooklyn said:


> RA Extra thanks to Jeff Harley33 thanks my brother!


Maybe the wrong forum, Hmmm?


----------



## BigSarge

I enjoyed a Jose L. Piedra ISOM yesterday thanks to SquidWinkle (michigan_moose). Thanks for the tasty smoke bro!


----------



## DarrelMorris

I just finished a Tatuaje Havana IV thanks to Shuckins. I really enjoyed it. Thank you again.


----------



## rah0785

.....Padilla Artemis Toro & Rocky Patel Decade thanks to Andrew 'Snagstangl'


----------



## DarrelMorris

Just finished a Sancho Panza MM Quixote thanks to SoCalOCmatt. Thank you.:smoke2:


----------



## Jay106n

Today I smoked an Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva thanks to Oldsmo54. Thanks Shawn!


----------



## max gas

Punch rare corojo thanks to andy(zenom) & La Casita Criolla thanks to Kipp(primetime1976)


----------



## vink

Smoked an oliva V double robusto yesterday night thanks to Bob (Trilo). It was amazing! One of the first cigar that really blew my mind! That's it I'm seriously hooked now!


----------



## ten08

Oliva Serie V No.4 thanks to Ishtar. I have loved every V I've had, and this was no exception. It was "finger burnin' good". I should pick up a corncob pipe for the next one 
Thanks Alyssa!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Finished an UnderCrown from the Brain, which was absolutely delicious on Saturday night; now working on a Cohiba Red dot robusto provided by TnTitan (Jesse). Thanks guys!


----------



## StogieNinja

This past week, I smoked a Ghurka courtesy of "squirrel", and an incredible Tat Reserva thanks to either HopperB or the UniBomber Thanks to you both!


----------



## Old Salty

Smoked this, courtesy of TKE174:








And this, courtesy of Shuckins:


----------



## dav0

Thanks to Batista30, Veeral, hooked me up with both of today's smokes:

Viaje WLP Winter Classic - good right now!!
Viaje Super Shot (the smaller RG) - will be good in 3 months.

Thanks V!


----------



## DarrelMorris

I just finished a La Riqueza thanks to Shuckins.









A very tasty cigar. Thank you again Ron.


----------



## protekk

An 08 Juan Lopez PC from Tredegar. Woody, nutty and a bit spicier than I recall...but real enjoyable!!


----------



## vink

Just finished a 30 year old honduran petit corona from Wyldknyght. Was pretty awesome thanks a lot!


----------



## vink

Smoked a Pinar Del Rio habano sungrown liga cubana no.5, thanks to Trilobyte this cigar blew my mind it was awesome!!!


----------



## android

rocky patel edge from Shuckins! thanks a bunch Ron!


----------



## ShortFuse

a delicious Tat La Verite coutesey of Pete the Pinhead


----------



## dav0

Funny how much Ron's name (Shuckins) comes up in this thread, but Zilla needs to get some credit too. Recently Ron let me buy a fiver of 10 year old Perdomo ESV torps, for an insanely low price. I mentioned in the course of our PMs that would sell my soul for another of the Harvesters he hit me with when I first joined Puff (it was in the newbie sampler trade). Well, he says to me he says "I'm out of that Harvester, but I'll send your fiver and two other unbanded 60+ year old cigars in the empty box"). I could not respond fast enough. I'll tell you, the box alone is a bit of cigar history that is worthy of display in any smoking room, but two well stored 60 year old stogies!

So I couldn't wait much longer, here are a few pics. This cigar reminded me of the DiNoble cigars my grandpa used to smoke when I was 8 years old and we would take walks in the old neighborhood. I remember them well because they looked like a dried out twig from a tree. If I recall his cigars smelled of anise and this may have well at one time been too! Anyway, that's where my imagination took me as I enjoyed this smooth yet flavorfull old guy!










Lit up nicely and burned pefectly!










Look TWO old guys in one picture!










The moral, the good one's all get screwed in the end! (hehe couldn't resist the pun)

A big THANK YOU to Shuckins and Zilla - you guys ROCK this place! :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoyed my first Anejo #77 Shark today thanks to Shane (foster0724)!










Man! What a smoke!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

No pics, but I smoked a Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto thanks to Kevin (aka Kapathy)


----------



## gosh

AF 8-5-8 Maduro thanks to David_ESM


----------



## vink

Smoked a tatuaje havana that was awesome thanks to Shuckins!!!


----------



## PaulE

Smoked a Padron 2000 thanks to Mark (IBEW). :thumb:


----------



## Goldstein

Went to the golf course today, and carried along a stick sent to me from birdiemc. When he sent it, he told me it was his second favorite smoke, it was made locally in SanAntonio, TX, and it was pretty inexpensive (<$3). The stick in questions was the Fincks 1893. Really good smoke.

Thanks, Brady.


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying a Swag from Gosh. I've seen these every once in a while and have been curious about them. I a delightfully surprised by this cigar. Very nice flavor, a bit of a hard draw but a good burn.

Thanks for turning me on to this stick!


----------



## AStateJB

socalocmatt said:


> Enjoying a Swag from Gosh. I've seen these every once in a while and have been curious about them. I a delightfully surprised by this cigar. Very nice flavor, a bit of a hard draw but a good burn.
> 
> Thanks for turning me on to this stick!


I smoked a Swag bombed by Danfish a while back and I was impressed too. Really good smoke considering the price!


----------



## vink

Smoked a Oliva O yesterday night was really good. Thanks to Shuckins!


----------



## lostdog13

My Father

Thank You Linda


----------



## Goldstein

Took some clients golfing today, and had some great cigars while on the course. My three for the day:

Bahia Gold thanks to Shuckins

GAR thanks to Big Sarge

Oliva G from a sampler I ordered a while back


----------



## TNTitan

Ave Maria thanks to Trilobyte!


----------



## Goldstein

Just smoked a Tat thanks to Shuckins


----------



## dav0

Finally made it to a "Garage Days Revisited" herf, and the host, grtndpwrfOZ hit me with an FFOX xXx - little did he know it is my favorite FFOX size.
What makes it even more amazing, it was from 2007! Now that's hittin' my sweet spot:









Me smokin' in my truck - band came off nice and easy!









I always say, the good ones always get screwed:


----------



## gosh

Smoked a Por Larrañaga lancero thanks to Ian (The Brain). Second time smoking this brand, first time smoking any lancero - great smoke, but if I turned my back on it for more than a minute it wanted to put itself out. I hear that's pretty much the norm with lanceros though.

[HR][/HR]
Another bombed treat, a Bolivar from Bob (Trilobyte). This one took a bit of a beating from the post office, and a few large rips in the wrapper made me decide to go ahead and smoke this now since I was making things worse moving it around in my cooler. On first clip they thing was packed so tight it was just a wall of compressed tobacco, so I kept clipping away until I could draw a little air, even then way too tight. About 15 minutes in I was bitching to my bud on the phone about having to put this thing out when the whole thing loosened up enough and it became an incredibly enjoyable smoke. Nubbed that sucker til it burnt my fingers (because I am stupid like that).


----------



## vink

Smoked a Illusione CG4 thanks to Shuckins and a Aurora barrel aged thanks to Trilobyte!


----------



## hachigo

Last night I smoked a Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ thanks to Danfish. I had been saving it for a special occassion, but decided I needed to try something by DPG. Thanks for the great smoke brother.


----------



## usrower321

gosh said:


> Smoked a Por Larrañaga lancero thanks to Ian (The Brain). Second time smoking this brand, first time smoking any lancero - great smoke, but if I turned my back on it for more than a minute it wanted to put itself out. I hear that's pretty much the norm with lanceros though.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> Another bombed treat, a Bolivar from Bob (Trilobyte). This one took a bit of a beating from the post office, and a few large rips in the wrapper made me decide to go ahead and smoke this now since I was making things worse moving it around in my cooler. On first clip they thing was packed so tight it was just a wall of compressed tobacco, so I kept clipping away until I could draw a little air, even then way too tight. About 15 minutes in I was bitching to my bud on the phone about having to put this thing out when the whole thing loosened up enough and it became an incredibly enjoyable smoke. Nubbed that sucker til it burnt my fingers (because I am stupid like that).


Awesome sticks! Just a suggestion. The RH you're storing at may be the cause of both problems. It's generally accepted that CC's should be stored at 60-63RH if you didn't already store them like that.


----------



## gosh

usrower321 said:


> Awesome sticks! Just a suggestion. The RH you're storing at may be the cause of both problems. It's generally accepted that CC's should be stored at 60-63RH if you didn't already store them like that.


Yea I had a bit of impatience and had to light up that lancero a little early. As for the Bolivar, I'm pretty sure it was a NC? I think so anyways. And it didn't have any of the normal high-RH problems once it loosened up, I think it was just rolled by someone very angry. Mmmmmmmm smoking anger.


----------



## the_brain

usrower321 said:


> Awesome sticks! Just a suggestion. The RH you're storing at may be the cause of both problems. It's generally accepted that CC's should be stored at 60-63RH if you didn't already store them like that.


*Brain:* Prior to shipping it was at 65%


----------



## android

smoked a La Gloria Cubana Artesano thanks to AStateJB (josh)! thanks brother! one of my favorite smokes to date!


----------



## AStateJB

android said:


> smoked a La Gloria Cubana Artesano thanks to AStateJB (josh)! thanks brother! one of my favorite smokes to date!


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## vink

Smoked a camacho corojo maduro yesterday thanks to Shuckins! Great smoke!


----------



## doomXsaloon

herfin' tonight in the Doom Saloon...1st cigar a FFP, thanks to Old Salty...possibly followed by a Los Blancos Nine, thanks to Shuckins....can't wait!


----------



## StogieNinja

So this past week, i enjoyed a God of Fire Serie B from Adam (Kozz), which I unfortunately did not get to photograph due to a dead phone. But it was quite tasty!

I also enjoyed a MUWAT gifted to me, but the tag fell off so I don't know who it was from!

Then from that dang Squirrel:


----------



## Goldstein

Now smoking a PDR Seleccion thanks to BigSarge


----------



## jeepman_su

Smoked a Don Pepin Cuban Classic thanks to shuckins....thanksan !


----------



## Reino

Tat Verocu Tubo from Ron. Been a long time since I have had one and enjoying each and every puff.
Thanks Bro!


----------



## ten08

Had an Oliva Master Blends 3 on my last night of a nice long beach weekend for the kids' spring break. Thanks to Brian (usrower321) for this surprising treat. I was expecting something like a Serie V with an extra kick, but this is a different animal. Excellent all around. I will be keeping an eye out for more of these.


----------



## AStateJB

I smoked an AWESOME Tatuaje Black Tubo tonight thanks to Shuckins!


----------



## doomXsaloon

My first Upmann Reserve ....thanks Old Salty! A good stick...woodsy and nutty...fantastic burn


----------



## gosh

ten08 said:


> Had an Oliva Master Blends 3 on my last night of a nice long beach weekend for the kids' spring break. Thanks to Brian (usrower321) for this surprising treat. I was expecting something like a Serie V with an extra kick, but this is a different animal. Excellent all around. I will be keeping an eye out for more of these.


Great some! I recently got introduced to it via a gift as well!

Seriously, it took me five or six looks to finally realize that's NOT a paper plate you're using as an ashtray lol.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Smoked a Liga Privada Feral Flying pig tonight, provided by Trilobyte, to celebrate spring break. Unfortunately, didn't have my phone handy, so no pictures. It was absolutely amazing, it's no surprise that these fly off the shelves soon as new boxes are available.

Had a CC Partagas provided by the Brain the night before, but that's another story..... And another slope.....


----------



## ten08

gosh said:


> Great some! I recently got introduced to it via a gift as well!
> 
> Seriously, it took me five or six looks to finally realize that's NOT a paper plate you're using as an ashtray lol.


:lol: I didn't notice, yeah, it does look like a paper plate edge. I cut off the rest of the seashell shape.


----------



## Paulharmo

I had a great Grand Habano Corojo 2002 today thanks to max gas, along with a Woodchuck 802 hard cider. Fantastic pair, and an awesome cigar! I'll be looking for another one of these at a B&M sometime soon.


----------



## android

had a Sancho Panza double maduro from Swany, thanks brother! nice stick.


----------



## ten08

Paulharmo said:


> I had a great Grand Habano Corojo 2002 today thanks to max gas, along with a Woodchuck 802 hard cider. Fantastic pair, and an awesome cigar! I'll be looking for another one of these at a B&M sometime soon.


You won't find the GH Vintage 2002 at a B&M, but don't let that stop you. You can get them at CI/Cigar.com/Cbid. One of the best budget sticks around! :thumb:

Interesting pairing with hard cider. I'll have to try that.


----------



## hachigo

ten08 said:


> You won't find the GH Vintage 2002 at a B&M, but don't let that stop you. You can get them at CI/Cigar.com/Cbid. One of the best budget sticks around! :thumb:
> 
> Interesting pairing with hard cider. I'll have to try that.


I believe he's talking abou the Gran Habano Corojo #5. I have seen them at B&Ms although they are quite a bit more expensive than the Vintage 2002s. From the reviews I've seen, the Corojo #5 is even more well liked than the Vintage 2002. Anyway, I'll be looking for this stick now too


----------



## Paulharmo

I guess I'll have to keep my eye out for a 5-pack of the Robustos on Cbid... I really need a couple more of these! Lighting them with their own cedar was fun! :smoke:


----------



## gosh

This beauty, thanks to Ian (the_brain)



I was totally tempted to keep this bad boy for myself, but decided to light it up with my main smoking buds, my cousin Dave, and his father-in-law Don. Absolutely dream smoke! Thank a billion and a half Ian! Seriously, one of the most enjoyable moments I've had with a cigar.


----------



## StogieNinja

I really need to be better about taking pics of all the cigars I smoke and thanking those who gave them to me!

I know I recently smoked several sticks from others. Most memorable was an aged monte 2 from Ray. Among others was another La Travatia Maduro from squirrel, Tempus maddy and Gof B (wow!) from Kozz, a MB3 and 601 Blue from usrower31, and a tat Havana from IBEW. There were more over the last couple months, but either due to my poor record keeping or labels falling off I know not who they were from, and I hope you'll forgive me!

I also wanted to say thanks to all of you who have bombed me in the past. Without the sticks you've all gifted me, I wouldn't have much to smoke these days, so to all of you, thank you!

Now, for my latest smoke, on Friday during my lunch break, I did take a photo. I went for a walk, since it was one of the few nice days we've had recently. I found a lake, kind of by surprise, back behind the Winco. Beautiful! Smoked a Minte white from Pinhead. It was surprisingly good. Not great, but nice for sure.

Thanks Pete!


----------



## StogieNinja

Today's smoke was given to me by Kevin (kapathy), a La Gloria Cubana Serie R. Started off with a lot of jalapeño spiciness, which eventually subsided into a peppery, rich leather with some woodiness. The woodiness got stronger toward the middle third, and i actually missed the nutty leather at that point. Got just a hint of coffee bean in there too, but not enough. Not real complex, but decent. I'm not a big fan of cigars with this profile, too much spice and leather and wood, I like a little more sweetness and maybe more cocoa or caramel, or else some twang. What can i say, im a maduro man, or a cc man, habano wrappers just dont do it for me!

But still a decent smoke and it was beautiful out!

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## kozzman555

Just smoked a Humo Jaguar, courtesy of Pete. It was delicious! Thanks brother!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Carlos Valdez custom roll Thanks Bamadoc77!


----------



## StogieNinja

Tried a Padilla 1932 today from sweater88. Solid smoke. Had that prolfile along the lines of the Punch Uppercut I'm not wild about, but it's awesome to sample a ton of different sticks and get a better appreciation for what's out there!










Thanks yo Joe!


----------



## Juicestain

858 Maddie thanks to Shawn/Oldmso54. Damn good:thumb:


----------



## vink

Thanks to Shuckins, tonight I smoked my first Padron! It was awesome and it won't be the last one!!!


----------



## ten08

I had a Brick House Corona Larga from Ishtar last night. It was a good time with good friends. Thanks Alyssa! :mrgreen:


----------



## android

a tat petit cazadore thanks to Shuckins on Thursday night and a CAO Italia thanks to pinhead last night! thanks fellas, both really nice smokes.


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked a delicious JJ maddy last night from raycarlo. Really, really enjoyable smoke, thanks Ray!










Also smoked an El Baton from BigBull, and a Tres Hermanos from someone here. The label fell of, so I don't know properly who to thank! But thanks!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Just finished off a delicious CAO Brazilia from TNTitan after a great pork tenderloin dinner with the family. Thanks so much Jesse, the Brazilia topped off a great weekend with family and friends.


----------



## TNTitan

Smoke. One said:


> Just finished off a delicious CAO Brazilia from TNTitan after a great pork tenderloin dinner with the family. Thanks so much Jesse, the Brazilia topped off a great weekend with family and friends.


My pleasure. The Brazilia is like a T-bone in itself, so following a pork tenderloin means you had a hearty feast! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## StogieNinja

Enjoying a very nice PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura tonight while studying the Westminster Confession of Faith. This one is thanks to the ever-so-beligerent Cupcake.

I gotta admit, I was prepared to dislike this smoke. The last PDR I had was the one with the blue ribbon, which I did not care for. This, on the other hand, is quite delicious, and oh so smooth!

Thanks Vaesa!


----------



## usrower321

Had to be like Derek and use the photo effects

Words can't describe how perfect and flavorful this Padron Londres was as a break from my hectic week. First smoke in about 2 weeks.

Thank you Ron (Shuckins) for such a great experience that let me escape the world for a while.


----------



## StogieNinja

I love the londres! Shawn gifted me one last year when I was first getting started and I still think of it fondly!

On another note, this PDR 1878 is getting better by the draw! I'm going to need to revisit PDR as a brand, perhaps my first experience was a fluke!


----------



## PaulE

Gran Habano Corojo #5 courtesy of danfish. Thanks


----------



## AStateJB

I smoked a 5 month old Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul tonight, bombed by Gosh. Man what a difference some rest makes in these!!!


----------



## TNTitan

I am thoroughly enjoying this La Aroma de Cuba thanks to AStateJB. THANKS JOSH!!!


----------



## AStateJB

TNTitan said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying this La Aroma de Cuba thanks to AStateJB. THANKS JOSH!!!


Glad you enjoyed it, Jesse!  :thumb:


----------



## doomXsaloon

Just thoroughly enjoyed my first Tabacos el Triunfador! had this one in my cooli since Christmas! With thanks to my Secret Santa...Angry Eagles Fan!!


----------



## TommyTree

Two from Shane. A Padron maduro and a Work of Art maduro. Thanks to you, Shane (and Pam, if she had a hand in these).


----------



## gosh

I enjoyed a couple over the past two nights: a perfectly yummy Partagas Black from Brad (skfr508361249863124) way back as part of me being a noob in the NST, and a ISOM Montecristo from David_ESM! Both were absolutely great sticks, so much that I totally forgot about taking any pictures >.<


----------



## gosh

Enjoyed a gifted LP9 from Trilobyte tonite, while enjoying a Mattini and watching the first Ong Bak.





Mmmmmmm. This was just as good as hyped imo. Thanks a billion Bob!


----------



## ten08

Camacho Triple Maduro thanks to usrower321. This one has intimidated me since I am still a nic lightweight, but last night after I finished a fantastic dinner out with friends, I thought "this is the night I should have it". Wow it was a powerhouse in all respects, but surprisingly smooth. Loved the fullness of flavor and I couldn't believe how slow the burn was. I wish I'd taken a pic because that cigar just looks so badass with its metallic silver band and black wrapper. Thanks for the nudge to try some of the heavy stuff, Brian!:banana:


----------



## StogieNinja

This unbanded stick is a Jamison Southbound Toro, from Kevin (kapathy), last July. It's actually a lot darker than the pic shows. He prepared me for it bring a yard gar, but he didn't prepare me for it being such a decent yard gar! This one I actually sat and enjoyed after the lawn was all done. I had planned on going right to edging, but it was so sunny out and my kids were playing on the patio, and so I just sat and enjoyed the moment. So, thanks for destroying my momentum, Kevin!

:smoke:


----------



## StogieNinja

Delicious Tat Black Petit Lancero from Scott (sdlaird) today during my lunchtime walk. So good! Thanks a million, Scott!


----------



## mmiller

La Aurora 107 thanks to shuckins!


----------



## AStateJB

My first Paul Stulac, thanks to Chris (Nikonnut)! Great smoke! And quite a powerhouse!










I'll definitely be looking for more of these. They claim these are medium bodied, but it seems like at least a medium/full to me...


----------



## szyzk

Smoked two great cigars today thanks to Jon Carney of La Flor Dominicana. First was their bundled Cameroon cigar, which was absolutely great - nice and sweet, light medium-bodied, definitely a few pegs above what I would consider "bundle quality" - and the second was a LFD Double Claro. That was a killer, killer smoke, definitely a box purchase (which is saying a lot as I'm focusing on less and less lines nowadays).


----------



## Jay106n

Today I smoked a great cigar thanks to Oldsmo54. It was a Cusano 18 years paired maduro. It is leathery with slight pepper and sweetness throughout, very smooth, good smoke output, and flawless burn. It has been resting in my humi since November '11. Thanks brother!


----------



## StogieNinja

Tonight, an Illusione 888, courtesy of Pinhead Pete! A little warmer than my normally preferred favor profile, has a but if that spice to it, but man it's delicious!

Thanks Pete!


----------



## mikel1128

Yesterday and Today I smoked a great cigar thanks to Johnnie.

Yesterday I smoked a Man O' War Puro Authentico.
Today I smoked a Diesel Unlimited.

Really enjoyed both of them, and can't wait to smoke the others he sent me.


----------



## TNTitan

Padilla Capa Maduro 2010.... Thank you trilobyte!


----------



## sweater88

This has been a thread I have long ignored for one reason or another. i have many apollogies to make for that. Ron, Shawn, Kevin, Pete, Ian and many more. Tonight i start my reconcilliation.

For those of you that don't take the non cc Punch line of stogies seriously, you haven't had one from cello that looks like this.









If you are looking for some sort of in depth description of the flavor profile here, you're not going to get it from me. I just don't posess the vocabulary to give it to you. I will tell you this, this cigar has a smooth, leathery profile. Giving me a cigar that tastes like leather is like giving a dog a piece of rawhide. I can not get enough!!!!!

Might I suggest an accompaniament to this fantastic smoke? How about a bottle of Ireland's finest...Redbreast 15yr









For those of you that love the long ash, in the interest of being the one stop cigar pron shop, check this out....









Ian, Thank you. Yes i am still smoking these, and the well aged AB 2nds you sent to me, oh, and the box of my fathers. For those of you that don't know, these cigars are a part of the very first collaboration between Pete and Ian, which led to the formation of the LOB. It is an honor to be the first unofficial LOB target, and to be a member of the group now! Long live the LOB


----------



## vink

Smoked a Joya de Nicaragua antano and a Gran Habano 3 siglos thanks to Trilobyte!


----------



## android

on Thursday night, I smoked an Oliva G maduro from Josh (AStateJB) and last night I had a New Havana Cigars Natural from Pete (pinhead), both cigars were phenomenal, I will be smoking more of them in the future! thanks again!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work of Art Maduro, courtesy of Oldmso54, from oh so many moons ago. One of my deepest regrets about being less active on Puff is missing out on Shawn's good-natured banter.

Thanks for the great smoke, my friend.


----------



## StogieNinja

Saturday, I smoked a Tat Havana from the infamous llama IBEW. Thanks, man!


----------



## AStateJB

One of my personal favorites! A delicious Camacho Triple Maduro, thanks to Louis!


----------



## hachigo

I smoked a Short Story Maduro thanks to Desertlifter or Protekk. Thanks both of you for the great smoke.


----------



## Eastree

AStateJB said:


> One of my personal favorites! A delicious Camacho Triple Maduro, thanks to Louis!


I also had a Camacho Triple Maduro today, one that Shuckins sent me.


----------



## vink

Smoked a Perdomo vintage 1991 thanks to Trilobyte!


----------



## StogieNinja

Tonight, courtesy of Shawn, my all-time favorite nc:










Soooo good! Thanks, buddy!!!


----------



## hachigo

I had a Tat Black Petite Lancero thanks to Protekk. Thanks brother.


----------



## Engineer99

So this past Sunday, Matthew R (Quine) and I decide to meet up at West Coast Cigars in San Jose. He had never been and since I live about 33 miles away, I rarely hit the shop unless I'm in town on a gig or something. We each brought cigars to trade, and the dude hits me with this amazing array:










Thanks Matt for some high quality smokes; some of which i have yet to try and some I haven't had in some time. I'll be taking a few of these down this weekend!


----------



## bazookajoe8

im enjoying a jaime garcia reserva especial thanks to Protekk. Thanks Mike!


----------



## mmiller

5 Vegas Relic thanks to scoops


----------



## StogieNinja

Super-stressful day at work=smoking on the ride home! This one thanks to old' Pinhead Pete. Gracias!


----------



## sincerity

smoking my first Oliva V courtesy of kozz...delicioius smoke brother....


----------



## ten08

Just had a DPG Blue Generosos thanks to usrower321. It was so powerful in the first third that I didn't know if I'd be able to finish it -- but WOW how it develops into a great full flavor with cocoa, earth and nuts. I didn't get too much of the pepper kick that is mentioned in most reviews (except on retrohale :flame. I think the 9 months of rest helped quite a bit. Thanks Brian! :smoke:


----------



## lostdog13

Fonseca thanks to Ian (the_Brain). Really good cigar; had some really good flavors including a slight pepper, leather, and a little undertone of nutmeg. I now understand the power of the darkside.

Thank You Ian; next boom is in your honor.


----------



## vink

Smoked a Casa Magna Colorado from Shuckins! Awesome cigar!
Thx a lot!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain:* A Partagas 2010 Series D EL from the Herfabomber... Awesome cigar... Had it with my coffee...

*Pinky:* And this time not on a scotchy, scotchy night and he will remember it...


----------



## StogieNinja

Today, whilst mowing the lawn, I enjoyed a very nice little Diesel courtesy of the Sledgehammer! Yet another "hey, this is _nice_!" smoke that derailed my momentum and caused me to stop and enjoy it as soon as the lawn was done. Thanks Pete!


----------



## Max_Power

2009 RASS courtesy of Ovaindave from a great trade last year. This is really good.


----------



## vink

Smoked a Perdomo Lot 23 from Trilobyte! Thanks a lot Bob!


----------



## usrower321

ten08 said:


> Just had a DPG Blue Generosos thanks to usrower321. It was so powerful in the first third that I didn't know if I'd be able to finish it -- but WOW how it develops into a great full flavor with cocoa, earth and nuts. I didn't get too much of the pepper kick that is mentioned in most reviews (except on retrohale :flame. I think the 9 months of rest helped quite a bit. Thanks Brian! :smoke:


Glad you liked it brother! Those are fantastic smokes. I hid the rest of them at the bottom of my cooler so I won't smoke them for a while. I'm glad a good amount of rest takes the pepper edge away because my palate has been moving farther and farther away from enjoying the DPG pepper kick.


----------



## AStateJB

I'm working an Anejo #46 bombed by Rob (Swany)! Thanks brother! It goes great with some Collingwood Canadian Whiskey.


----------



## Ortiz

torano exodus 1959 courtesy of the_brain. Thanks!


----------



## StogieNinja

A special thanks to Scott (s_vivo) for this 2006 VR. Very nice! Quite mild, but delicious!


----------



## hachigo

Yesterday I had a great Party Short thanks to Protekk. Very good.


----------



## hachigo

Just finished a Carlos Torano Noventa courtesy of Desertlifter. Thanks Brian

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...08-carlos-torano-noventa-santiago-review.html


----------



## WyldKnyght

AB Tempus Centuria Maduro from Ian...


----------



## nikonnut

I got to smoke 2 great cigars today. First was an Oliva serie V diadema thanks to IBEW (Mark) and the second was a CAO Six One Five thanks to Smoke.One (Sam). Both amazing cigars from some amazing BOTLs! Thank you, gentlemen. You're the best!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Christopher, glad to hear you enjoyed it. I'm a huge fan of the Six One Five, especially because of the size.


----------



## gosh

Was 'Gifted Corojo' day here!

Camacho Corojo from Kozz - loved it, still my fave smoke
Punch Rare Corojo from Cupcake - not so much - honestly I'm wondering if there was any Corojo leaf in this thing, as I sure as hell couldn't taste it. Love the vitola tho!
San Cristobal from Bob (Trilo) - This stick has quickly gone from unknown to me a couple of weeks ago, to one of my hands-down favorites! (Still need to try a gifted SC Elegnancia, but 3 smokes in one day is enough)

Thanks for the gifts people!


----------



## neil

smoked my first GH vintage 2002 courtesy of tyler (Wallbright). really enjoyed it, thanks, brother!


----------



## Mante

A Fuente Short Story courtesy of Brian DesertLifter. Mate you excelled yourself. I always enjoy these but this one seemed to be a notch above the usual. Thank you kindly.


----------



## socalocmatt

Enjoying an Anejo 46 from Joshbhs04 and a bottle of Belhaven from Jessica.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Last night I smoked a Partagas Black Label Double Corona... Great Cigar thanks Dave!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

Today's smoke is a CAO LX2, thank you very much to Dan (DanFish98). Yummy!


----------



## AStateJB

Smoked an LP9 toro tonight. Thanks, Chris (nikonnut)!


----------



## hachigo

I smoked a Carlos Torano Virtuoso thanks to aaron72. Wow, great cigar. Thanks Aaron.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...280-carlos-torano-virtuoso-encore-review.html


----------



## ejgarnut

Since it was finally warm enough to sit outside & enjoy a good smoke, i had a Viaje Summerfest today, from ekengland.

Awesomely good smoke! Thanks Eric!


----------



## gosh

This yummy sucker from Kevin (Kapathy)



Thanks a ton bro! Tasty as hell! (Btw FIRST BLOOD!!!)


----------



## Dubv23

Enjoying a Tatuaje Cojonu 03 thanks to Kevin (Kapathy). It was received as part of a MAW in January and I saved it for just the right time. 

It's a fantastic cigar that capped off a great day. Thanks man


----------



## hachigo

I just smoked a great A. Turrent Triple Play thanks to protekk (Mike) in the NST. Very good.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Today I schmoked a 2003 Fonseca Cosacos thanks to HavanaJohn!
I paired it with some Crown and watched the final round of the T.P.C. at Sawgrass.

It was a most enjoyable cigar. 
It didn't whack me over the head, but rather invited me to savor the balanced flavors that had married over the years.
Some floral notes danced elusively throughout the cigar and some caramel appeared here and there.
It made for _such_ an enjoyable afternoon .
Thank you so very much John! :yo:


----------



## StogieNinja

Todays lunchtime walk smoke from Brian (Watchman_01). Delicious nutty rich chocolate, and a taste I can only describe as "vegetal." Great smoke, I can totally understand why this is one of Ian's favorites. Thank you, Brian!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Todays lunchtime walk smoke from Brian (Watchman_01). Delicious nutty rich chocolate, and a taste I can only describe as "vegetal." Great smoke, I can totally understand why this is one of Ian's favorites. Thank you, Brian!


Ooh - that looks good. This was one of the first cigars I smoked when getting started - certainly need to revisit.


----------



## hachigo

Liga Privada #9 thanks to justbrew77. Amazingly good. Thanks Justin!


----------



## android

got a few to fill in here:

a feral flying pig thanks to nikonnut, a DPG blue thanks to The_Brain, and a DPG cuban classic thanks to Jason (packerjh):

thanks to you all, you are very generous folk!


----------



## dav0

Actually a week or so back, but better late than never, this FFOX Lost City, thanks to Adam (Kozzman555) - tasty indeed:


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoyed a well rested Undercrown thanks to Smoke. One. Thank you so much, Sam! This one has changed my mind about the Undercrowns for sure


----------



## sum12nv

I smoke my first CC thanks to Piperdown. H. Upmann Vegas Robaina 1845


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked a Nub Dub today thanks to djangos, nice smoke for sure, added to my favs


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks to HopperB for this lovely Anejo!!!


----------



## hachigo

Smoked a LP Dirty Rat thanks to a very generous gentleman by the name justbrew77. Thanks Justin for sharing one of your favorites.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked a CoRo thanks to Gasdocok


----------



## Max_Power

Don Pepin DemiTasse last night thanks to the great Dav0! Some great flavor in a little tiny package with that one.


----------



## dav0

Max_Power said:


> Don Pepin DemiTasse last night thanks to the great Dav0! Some great flavor in a little tiny package with that one.


Damn Chris, I know you stay away from larger RG smokes, but the DPG Demi is about as small as it gets! Hmmmm, now that I think of it, I'll have to let you try a few of the Davidoff Demi's. :evil: The DPG Demi is 33, but the Davidoff Demi is 22!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Smoked a great Partagas Cifuentes thanks to BigSarge on vherf tonight... Love the Partagas...


----------



## StogieNinja

My Saturday afternoon chore smoke, thanks to ProbateGeek!










Thanks, Terry!!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks, Ron (Shuckins)! This is what I was smoking with you on vherf.

The cello was a bit yellow so I had to snap a pic:


----------



## dav0

socalocmatt said:


> Thanks, Ron (Shuckins)! This is what I was smoking with you on vherf.
> 
> The cello was a bit yellow so I had to snap a pic:


Mmmmm Silvios - so yummy looking my wife just caught me licking the LCD! :tape2:


----------



## Ortiz

Smoked an Alec Bradley star Insignia last night courtesy of Ian. It was quite good.


----------



## BigSarge

Smoked an amazing Padron thanks to Pinhead Pete!








Simply amazing!!

And the first candela I actually enjoyed thanks to Ian(the brain).









Thank you both for the very tasty smokes!


----------



## vink

For my birthday weekend I smoked an Opus X, an anejo shark and a LP underdrown! Big thanks to Medic!!


----------



## AStateJB

Tat Anarchy! Thanks, Ron!!!


----------



## dav0

I enjoyed this Ave Maria Reconquista thanks to Adam (Kozzman555) - I smoke fast and it still lasted 2 hours!!


----------



## Staxed

Just had a PDR 1878 Capa Madura, from Trilobyte...damn that was a GREAT cigar. As soon as I start buying again, I know what's going to be on top of my list! 

Thanks Bob!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

smoked an Alec Bradley Black Market toro courtesy of Socalocmatt....very nice cigar..same flavor profile as the Tempus but with a little more oomph to it, which didn't wuss out on me as I nubbed it..deeeeelicious.

thanks, Matt!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Enjoyed my first CAO Bratalia this evening, courtesy of Nate aka Macke.










Much obliged, neighbor! :ss


----------



## dav0

Thanks to John for making these wonderful smokes available to me. Still a little green but enjoyable none the less:


----------



## dav0

Thanks to John for making these great little smokes availble to me. Still a bit young, but enjoyable none the less:


----------



## doomXsaloon

my first Camacho Triple Maddie, thanks to Justin, aka JustBrew!! Dude, he totally destroyed my wishlist, in what I thought was an honest WTS transaction...he sent along the BOOM!! 
Damn, Justin, this thing was a beast....a dark, delicious 6x60 BEAST! It complimented a night of stouts in the Doom Saloon (pics to follow in a separate post!)


----------



## doomXsaloon

Old Salty.....gave me a La Sirena! (Think it was the King Poseidon?)
Damn! Has anyone heard of/smoked one of these??
A marriage of Don Pepin and Nestor Miranda....
OUTSTANDING!!
Sorry....no pics....we was brewing beer. Well, Old Salty was brewing while Maley and I smoked and drank his delicious rye ESB!!

Seriously.....if you haven't had, check 'em out!!


----------



## AStateJB

No pics of tonight's smoke, but it was a Viaje Skull & Bones WMD courtesy or Ron. Great smoke! Thanks, Ron!


----------



## abhoe

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Mcgreggor57- this Man o' War Virtue is turning out excellent. Thank you buddy for the finals bomb! Passed it along to a very good friend of mine.


----------



## Up in smoke17

Had a Olivia master blends over a round of spittin clays this afternoon!! Great smoke ! Thanks NADROJ!


----------



## gosh

RyJ Regalia from '06 from my buddy Kapathy! Mmmmmm thanks Kev! I'll even hold off on the Rambo quotes for this!


----------



## AStateJB

I smoked a delicious Oliva G maduro tonight thanks to Mark (IBEW). And yes that's a shameless promotion for my MC. :lol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

gosh said:


> RyJ Regalia from '06 from my buddy Kapathy! Mmmmmm thanks Kev! I'll even hold off on the Rambo quotes for this!


seriously, Dude?....well, never let it be said that the LOB don't stick together

(First Blood)


----------



## lostdog13

Smoked a Man O' War Ruination last night thanks to Rob (Swany). Great smoke throughout; Thank You!


----------



## vink

Smoked an Henry Clay last night thanks to Shuckins!


----------



## Engineer99

I smoked a great cigar thanks to Ken at the Doom Saloon. He was generous enough to gift me a Viaje FOAB which is a very limited production and utterly fantastic cigar. Thank you Ken for an amazing cigar!!


----------



## AStateJB

Posted this in the CC section too, but it was such a good smoke and out of a GREAT bomb from a SUPER generous BOTL, I had to share again...










Thank you, Ron (Shuckins)! This was the perfect smoke to go with my morning coffee today! :thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

Another great cigar from Shuckins today. A Tatuaje Verocu Tubo.


----------



## nikonnut

Have two smokes that I owe a huge thanks to Dav0 for. First was a Room 101 "404" that was delicious! Then yesterday I had a Montecristo Edmundo that was just sublime. Thank you, brother!


----------



## StogieNinja

Last night, smoked a pair of American-themed cigars as a late Memorial Day tribute of sorts...

First, thanks to Bob (Trilobyte), an American Eagle Hand Made. Review here.










Then, thanks to Kevin (Kapathy), a Jamison Declaration. Review here.










Thanks to both of ya!


----------



## AStateJB

My first Dirty Rat, compliments of Keith (BlackandGold508 ). Thanks, Keith!!!


----------



## AStateJB

The Dirty Rat was delicious, by the way!


----------



## DarrelMorris

I just smoked a Camacho Diploma thanks to IBEW. Thank you very much. This was a tasty stick, I plan on picking some up after I get a job.


----------



## AStateJB

Had my first MUWAT Baitfish tonight thanks to BIll, hopperb. Sorry, my phone died, so no pic, but it was a GREAT smoke! Thanks BIll!


----------



## vink

A big thanks to david_esm for my first pepper blast from Don Pepin! Smoked an awesome 601 blue maduro! Thanks!


----------



## Vicini

Tat Anarchy thanks to Kevin


----------



## Goldstein

Had a great Anejo birthday smoke thanks to Eric (piperdown).


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks for the pipe Moose!


----------



## NomoMoMo

I had the Chaveta Corte Fino that I received from Shuckins' Newbie bomb. Very good smoke, first time I was able distinguish the chocolate flavor within the cigar. Thanks Shuckins!


----------



## lasix

I was surprised this morning when I decided to smoke an Old Henry that Shuckins bombed me a couple of months ago. It was much better than I expected and I really enjoyed it. 
Thanks Ron


----------



## AStateJB

Since today was my birthday I decided to smoke one of my few super premiums. I was going to give this one another 6 months and smoke it on Christmas, but I just couldn't wait anymore...










Thanks, Bob!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Big thanks to Bill (HopperB) for the 858 Sungrown. Review here:http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...311367-arturo-fuente-858-sungrown-review.html


----------



## kdmckin

A Tat verocu no 9, Thanks Socalmatt


----------



## hachigo

I forgot to post in here in addition to the reviews. But I had a MUWAT Bait Fish and Liga Privada T-52 over the weekend thanks to justbrew77. Thanks Justin for some amazing smokes.


----------



## Cmdio

Big thanks to Sweater88. I had a wonderful weekend camping with my girl and I brought some of the spoils from my NST with Sweater. We rented a Forest Service rustic cabin in the Hiawatha national forest. No power, no cell service, wood stove and my Coleman lantern. Wonderful peaceful solitude. 

I enjoyed a LP Under Crown gran toro (new vitiola for me, very much enjoyed) a Viaje Satori (amazing) a Shuckins Signature Sultan (very good and definitely different from the central American smokes we all mostly smoke) and an ISOM Monty limited edition 2010 ( all I can say is WOW, this was easily one of my top 5 best smokes ever). Had the weather been a bit better I would have smoked twice as many but it rained a whole day and I didnt want to smoke in the cabin.


----------



## TheTomcat

Josh, Lucky13. It was the small microblend with the pigtail. GREAT smoke. Thanks Josh!


----------



## gosh

Smoked this damn nice Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 50 Year this evening, thanks to the one, the only, the Brain!


----------



## hachigo

Had a very good Warlock Corona last night thanks to Protekk.


----------



## StogieNinja

I've missed a few smokes (sorry guys!) but here are the more recent ones:

*Cain Ligero, thanks very much to BigSarge:*










*JDN Dark Antano, thanks to... ???* The label came off at some point!!! Anyways, if it was from you, it was delicious, and I thank you very much!


----------



## AStateJB

Continuing with my prolonged birthday celebration, tonight I'm smoking another cigar sent to me by Ron...










Thank you, Ron! :thumb:


----------



## Ortiz

Smoking a Saint Luis Rey Reserva Especial...thanks to Ron. Thanks brother!


----------



## gosh

Smoking one of my favorites, San Cristobal Elegancia, thanks to BigSarge! Holy shit this is a good smoke! I'm feeling kind of arsty....


----------



## lostdog13

Oliva Serie V thanks to JGM1129. Thank You John


----------



## bazookajoe8

LFD Ligero thanks to Saint JimBob! Fantastic smoke


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks very much to *Joe (Sweater88)* for the *La Riqueza*, which I smoked whilst mowing today! These never disappoint, and rank right up with the 601 Blue in terms of best value out there ( if you get them 5/$19 on Monster). Nubbed!

Thanks, Joe!!!


----------



## Max_Power

Had a cg:4 maduro this evening thanks to Deep.










This was a great cigar. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## Vicini

NHC Seleccion Limitada by Tatuaje Reserva

Thanks to Pinhead


----------



## StogieNinja

Tonight, a *Romeo y Julieta Short Churchill*, courtesy of *Ian (the_brain)* with the wife on the hammock. Let summer begin!










Thank you, Ian!


----------



## AStateJB

A DELICIOUS Best Seller from Keith (BlackandGold508 )


----------



## doomXsaloon

Thanks to Old Salty, I smoked this Behike 56 for my Birthday!!. Posted this in the CC section, too, but....c'mon, it's a freakin' Behike! (And it is [was] my birthday!)


----------



## AStateJB

Smoked a Gurkha Ancient Warrior tonight thanks to Bob (Trilobyte).










Surprisingly good medium bodied smoke that lasted well over 2 hours.

Thanks, Bob!


----------



## AStateJB

Smoke number 2 for the night...










...the best 601 Blue I've ever had, thanks to DC (Corpsegrinder)!


----------



## lostdog13

Tatuaje Miami Reserva Thanks To Ian. Another awesome smoke brother, really appreciate it. Well worth the work spent repairing my mailbox.


----------



## markov

Thanks Shuckins :thumb:


----------



## hachigo

Smoked a SCdlH El Principe thanks to David_ESM. Great Father's day.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Pinar del Rio Thanks to all of the Puffers that recommended the brand!


----------



## smokin3000gt

AF Rothschild thanks to that evil Cupcake bastard (Belligerent Cupcake)!

Thanks buddy!


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a Oliva serie V churchill thanks to IBEW (Mark). Just an amazing smoke! Thank you, brother!


----------



## Bad Finger

Hachigo! Thanks for the Tat Mexi. Had it today, and enjoyed it quite a bit. Did a review even. I'll post soon.


----------



## hachigo

Bad Finger said:


> Hachigo! Thanks for the Tat Mexi. Had it today, and enjoyed it quite a bit. Did a review even. I'll post soon.


Great news. I look forward to reading it.


----------



## hachigo

I had an excellent Illusione Epernay Le Grande thanks to justbrew77. Thanks Justin.


----------



## Smoke0ne

Smoked this fantastic Illusione CG:4 from Saint Jimbob. What an awesome cigar!


----------



## StogieNinja

Attended a bachelor party last night for a buddy of mine. Smoked a couple from Bob (Trilobyte):

First, a San Cristobal:










...then a La Aurora maddy, which I managed to nub without ashing! I actually smoked it about a half-inch lower, but there wasn't enough light to take a picture, and when I started walking to get back to a light, it fell!










Thanks so much, Bob!


----------



## AStateJB

Had a tasty Oliveros King Havano Maduro Fuerte this morning that's to Gosh!


----------



## Goldstein

Smoked a nice Arturo Fuente Between The Lines thanks to Piperdown


----------



## AStateJB

Kicking off my weekend with my first Cubao. A one year old Cubao #6 from the fish named Dan. Thanks Dan!


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> Kicking off my weekend with my first Cubao. A one year old Cubao #6 from the fish named Dan. Thanks Dan!


Hey, Josh - that looks fantastic. I wasn't impressed with the first Cubao I had, but by the time I finished off the 10-pack I was hooked. That Dan's a pretty good fish! :ss


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Josh - that looks fantastic. I wasn't impressed with the first Cubao I had, but by the time I finished off the 10-pack I was hooked. That Dan's a pretty good fish! :ss


Yeah, he's a pretty ok guy for a LOBster. :lol: And this Cubao is fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## abhoe

Smoking this Padilla 1932 signature thanks to the Ninja. Damn this thing is tasty.


----------



## Sarge

Smoking a Camacho CRA Edition thanks to Ron! Great cigar, thoroughly enjoyed it. Don't think these are based off anything in the Camacho portfolio. dam shame too cause i really enjoyed it. thanks [email protected]


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks Ron. This is obviously an awesome cigar!


----------



## StogieNinja

Great cigar, courtesy of nikonnut. Thank you so much!!!

Review posted here! :smoke:


----------



## AStateJB

Had this one tonight courtesy of someone claiming to be Jordan (nadroj). :lol:










Whoever sent it.. Thank you! What a tasty smoke!


----------



## AStateJB

Finished the night with this PDR from Matt (gosh). Thanks for the great smoke, Matt!


----------



## birdiemc

I started out my night with a God of Fire bombed to by Kozz back in March.....wow well worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That thing was incredible....and then i had a Carlos Torano 1916 that I had laying around in the coolidor. What a night.


----------



## Juicestain

Smoking a very nice '08 Le Verite thanks to Bigtotoro, thanks brother:thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

Another EXCELLENT Liga Privada from Nikonnut!










Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Deadhead Dave

Didnt get a picture, but I smoked my first undercrown last night thanks to exprime8. It was an excellent smoke. thanks brother!!


----------



## NomoMoMo

An excellent cigar from Josh (AStateJB) A Perdomo Habano Maduro Robby. Going to have to pick some more of these up. Thanks Josh.:yo:


----------



## AStateJB

Glad you enjoyed it, Bill! :thumb:


----------



## lostdog13

Montecristo Media Noche No. 2 Thanks to Bob (Trilobyte)! Thank you very much, excellent cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

PLPC and a montie thanks to Andrew and ZK!


----------



## atllogix

Posted this in What I'm Smoking Now.



atllogix said:


> Oliva Serie G Toro gifted by Shuckins
> 
> Really enjoyed this one. Just short of a Wow. It was a perfect smoke in its own right.


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying an LFD Double Ligero Chiselito thanks to birdiemc. Thank you so much, Brady! Just an awesome smoke!


----------



## abhoe

2008 Camacho Liberty- Thanks a million Matt.


----------



## ten08

Just finished a CI Legends Copper Label from jobes2007. In past experiences with flavored or infused cigars, I've tried very few and enjoyed none, but I always want to keep an open mind. This one was quite pleasant with coffee this morning. The tip wasn't overly sweet, and it didn't have the weird potpourri taste that some others do. A light and tasty combo. Thanks Joey!


----------



## atllogix

Leon Jimenes 300 Series Belicoso

Nice lengthy smoke, still destroying Shuckins bomb one burn at a time.

Thanks Ron!


----------



## StogieNinja

With immense gratitude to Ian (the_brain):










Incredible. Review posted here!


----------



## Ortiz

Had a Punch Punch from 09 thanks to Ian, it was incredible thank you sir.


----------



## StogieNinja




----------



## AStateJB

LGC Serie N tonight thanks to Allen (m00chness). And the Chimay is a great pairing! 










Thanks, Allen!


----------



## sincerity

thanks to Ron the one and only Shuckins...just fired this up and am impressed already...cheers!


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked this yesterday on the lake at family reunion, didn't have a camera with me at the time. Used it as a bookmark yesterday, remembered this morning. Thanks Big Sarge!


----------



## Mr.Cam

Smoked a Alec Bradley Tempus last night thanks to shuckins....its been a long time since I had one of those. Thanks for the smoke Ron.


----------



## AStateJB

Smoked this Gurkha Micro Batch Liga TPB-1 today compliments of Brent (MichiganMoose).










Good smoke! Interesting flavor profile. Lots of white pepper in the first half with earth and leather, hints of vanilla and cocoa, and a campfire smokiness. It kept getting better and smoother all the way to the nub!


----------



## StogieNinja

This one thanks to Jessica (jphank), and yep... in the background... that's who you think it is!

:smoke:


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Kinda missed it, but yesterday I smoked a AB Black Market thanks to Terry (smokin3000gt)


----------



## vink

Thanks to David_esm, smoked my first candela wrapper cigar today, a AF 858 and highly enjoyed it!


----------



## NovaBiscuit

A Rocky Patel The Edge from Terry (smokin3000gt). Thanks man, loved it!


----------



## android

Smoking a Torano Noventa gifted by Gosh, thanks brother, it's a very nice smoke!


----------



## lostdog13

Smoking an Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No 50 thanks to Rob (Swany). Thank you brother; truly a great cigar. The coffee and cocoa flavors are amazing. Perfect for relaxing after a run.


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm still forgetting to do this sometimes.

I'm trying to be better about posting acknowledgments when I've smoked a gifted cigar! I'm a little late, but these were courtesy of *sdlaird *and *sweater88*, I smoked a pair of these back to back on Tuesday evening. One from 2010, one from 2011. Oddly enough, I thought the 2011 was a touch better in flavor. That could have been cause I smoked it first, though! At any rate, both were _phenomenal_, and I thank you both!


----------



## atllogix

Got this unbanded stick gifted to me by *Shuckins* a little while ago. Finally decided to give it a try as I've gone through almost all that he blessed me with. Thanks Ron!


----------



## sincerity

smoking a great undercrown from kozz...thanks again brother


----------



## StogieNinja

Where the heck is Adam, anyway? Hope all is well, buddy!

Tonight, courtesy of gosh:










The last two or three PDRs I smoked were quite impressive. Thanks, gosh!


----------



## AStateJB

Smoked this Tatuaje Capa Especial tonight courtesy of johnmoss.










This is now officially my 2nd favorite Tat, right behind the Black tubo. What a great smoke!!! Thank you John! :thumb:


----------



## lostdog13

Smoked a Sultan Ron Stacy Signature thanks to Ian (The_Brain). A great evolving cigar; Thank You Ian. It was the perfect way to wind down after a busy day at work. Now to hunt down more of these.

Had originally planned on smoking it when I got my Sec+, but weather was crappy at that time so held on to it until yesterday.


----------



## AStateJB

Working on this Monte 2 from m00chness right now with a glass of Dalwhinnie.










Thanks, Allen!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Thanks Shuckins! What a treat this one was. Smoked it all the way down until I almost burned my fingers.


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks big sarge!


----------



## nikonnut

Sam (Smoke.One) hooked me up with this little beauty awhile back. Last night he asked if I had smoked it yet so .... 









Thank you, Sam!


----------



## atllogix

Just smoked a AF Short Story I got from mjohnsoniii. Thanks Milton!


----------



## TampaToker

Thanks shuckins!


----------



## dr.dirty

I just had an awesome ratzill thanks to Hannibal


----------



## Max_Power

Monte no2 thanks to Dav0!










Thanks buddy!


----------



## jobes2007

Smoked my first T52 last night thanks to exprime8, it was really fantastic.


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks Jonathan! It was a very nice little smoke.


----------



## atllogix

Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 gifted by mjohnsoniii


----------



## ten08

5 Vegas Series 'A' Apostle, thanks to jobes2007. I rarely have time for a churchill myself, so I was pleased to take the opportunity during a late evening pool party Saturday. Smooth, sweet and tasty! Thanks Joey!


----------



## AStateJB

John (johnmoss) had been telling me I needed to smoke this one so I decided to try it tonight. Tatuaje Reserva J21. Very tasty smoke and pairs well with a glass of Jameson.


----------



## nikonnut

I'm a little behind so....
First, a BIG thank you to Sam (SmokeOne) for an amazing MOW puro authentico super perfecto. This thing was a flavor bomb beast and I loved it!

Next up was a Diesel Unholy Cocktail gifted to me by Brady (birdiemc). Again, what an amazing smoke! Nubbed it and loved it! Thank you so much, Brady!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Smoked a Sosa last evening compliments of Shuckins. Paired with one of my last bottles of a strong American stout from last autumn, it was quite tasty. The drink and cigar complimented each other perfectly with flavors of cocoa nibs and bittersweet chocolate, paired with some spice and cedar from the stick. This was a very enjoyable cigar, though it may have needed a bit more rest, and for the price I'd say it's a steal. Thanks, Ron! I'll be getting more of these.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Forgot to say thank you! I smoked the Nestor Miranda Dominicano Robusto from Shuckins (Ron) which was very good! Throughut the week I smoked the Ron Barreto, and the Hoyo De Monterrey Excalibur all from Shuckins! Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it. Next time a pic! I didn't even know this thread existed. Somehow I missed it.


----------



## kdmckin

A My Father Limited, thanks to SoCal Matt!


----------



## Smoke0ne

Trilobyte, thanks a ton for this great smoke brother. This is an AWESOME cigar! Not the most full bodied/full flavored, but a very well rounded smoke. It leaves a great oily layer on your lips, has a great burn line, and a very good draw.










All the way down until I couldn't smoke it any longer!


----------



## lostdog13

dr.dirty said:


> I just had an awesome ratzill thanks to Hannibal


stupid question, but what the hell is a ratzilla?


----------



## AStateJB

lostdog13 said:


> stupid question, but what the hell is a ratzilla?


It's a new Liga Privada in the Serie Unico line. I think its the same blend as the Dirty Rat but in a corona gorda vitola maybe...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

just want to give some thanks to Jonathan (Cigar Noob) for the Undercrown gran toro I smoked earlier....good cigar...first-rate combination of coffee and spice that kept it's kick to the nub and didn't pussy out like some "full-flavored" cigars have a tendency of doing..all-in-all, a fine late evening cigar......thanks, Buddy:thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja

Well, it was a long week with no time for smoking. Having a newborn can do that to a fella! Anyways, I finally had time to have a decent smoke tonight on the patio while watching White Collar on the iPad with my wife on the patio.

I wanted something that was sure to be a great experience, and usually I go to my Liga drawer, but tonight I decided to smoke the aged Anejo that Brad (Drkknght145) gifted me back in April. It do not disappoint! Amazing.

Thanks agin, Brad!!!


----------



## lostdog13

Man O' War thanks to Rob (Swany). Has become one of my favorites brother, and have you and Linda (PWM) to thank for introducing me to them.


----------



## Brettanomyces

Lit up an Inferno last evening compliments of Shuckins (forgot the pr0n, sorry). It had a big flavor and *huge* body, but managed to stay very smooth. I'm definitely going to be getting more of these. Thanks!


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Brettanomyces said:


> Lit up an Inferno last evening compliments of Shuckins (forgot the pr0n, sorry). It had a big flavor and *huge* body, but managed to stay very smooth. I'm definitely going to be getting more of these. Thanks!


I also smoked an Inferno from Shuck today. While it was somewhat one dimensional, it had a nice body, and the flavors it did have were good. I really liked the retro-hale and the scent of the smoke off the foot was pleasing. Thanks shucks.


----------



## jphank

Thank you Smelvis for my first Dirty Rat.


----------



## exprime8

Oliva serie O thanks to Jobes2007...


----------



## kdmckin

A Room 101 OSOK Thanks Cory!


----------



## AStateJB

Got this one as a generous "thank you" from Hekthor for forwarding an order for him.










Thanks Hekthor!


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Smoked my first LP T52 tonight thanks to the Herfabomber and Pinhead Jr!


----------



## gosh

This ISOM beauty thanks to the FalseMatt! (SocalOCFalseMatt)


----------



## AStateJB

Smoked this J. Fuego 777 maduro last night thanks to Tyler (Wallbright).










I had been wanting to try one of these for a while. Pretty dang good smoke! Thanks Tyler!


----------



## lostdog13

Man O' War Side Project 52C. I had been wanting to try these and Josh included it in the utter destruction of my mailbox. Thank You brother!! It was an outstanding smoke


----------



## AStateJB

Glad you enjoyed it John. The 52-C and the Little Devil impressed me. In fact the Little Devil is my favorite MoW now.


----------



## djsmiles

I just enjoyed an Oliva Series G thanks to Shukins.


----------



## AStateJB

Smoked a Partagas Serie P no. 2 tonight thanks to Dustin (Rocker06).


----------



## longburn

I smoked more than a great cigar, I smoked an incredible one thanks to SHUCKINS! Please see my post and review of it in the general cigar forum. Thanks Shuckins for contributing toward making this the best day of my life and one i'll always remember!


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking my first PSD4 thanks to Pete (The Herfabomber). Just an amazing smoke and I'm looking forward to more 








Thank you so much, Pete!


----------



## lostdog13

Oliva Serie V Thanks to Linda (PWM). Thank you for a wonderful cigar, and hoping we can all get together next time I'm in town.


----------



## nikonnut

Just fired up a Man 'O War side project Little Devil generously gifted to me by Brady (Birdiemc). This a fantastic stick! Thank you so much, Brady!


----------



## Smoke0ne

The "Rat" was calling my name when I opened up the humidor- thanks Christopher (NikonNut) a ton for providing it. What an awesome smoke- it was quite earthy/typical T52 profile, but had a very contrasting sweetness to the finish that was made every puff a joy. It lasted me right over the 2 hour point; an outstanding burn, outstanding smoke output and ability to hold 1"+ ashes the whole way through was amazing. It might be my new favorite Liga. Yep, I said it. Even over the FFP. I'm not quite sure what age will do to these, but I'm eager to find out.










Ahhhh, that engulfing Liga smoke.


----------



## nikonnut

Smoking an Oliva Serie V maduro especial gifted to me by Sam (SmokeOne) and it is fantastic! 








Definitely going to add this one to the rotation. Thank you, Sam!


----------



## atllogix

Just smoked a San Lotano Maduro Toro and now puffing on a Warlock Corona from Brent. Thanks a bunch Hachigo. I'm really digging this Warlock and your review in it was pretty spot on.


----------



## gosh

Dug into my "special" tray and came out with a 2006 Series God of Fire from the one, the only, the man called Shuckins.



Thanks a million Ron!


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoke0ne said:


> It might be my new favorite Liga. Yep, I said it. Even over the FFP. I'm not quite sure what age will do to these, but I'm eager to find out.


The Ratzilla _is _my favorite Liga now, hands down. Amazing smoke!!!

Smoked a nice Padilla, thanks to DanFish:










Like all Paddillas I've ever smoked, it was a good smoke. I don't think Padilla makes any outstanding smokes, but they don't make any bad ones either. Like all Padillas, this one was well made, burned well, and tasted good. Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## lostdog13

Last Night I enjoyed a Swag from Bob (Trilobyte). Thank you for another outstanding cigar Sir.








This morning I'm enjoying a MOW Side Project Little Devil thanks to Josh (AStateJB).










AStateJB said:


> Glad you enjoyed it John. The 52-C and the Little Devil impressed me. In fact the Little Devil is my favorite MoW now.


I agree! A lot of flavors I did not expect from this cigar, but had the flavors that I love in the MOW line. Thank You Sir.


----------



## AStateJB

GO SOX!!! :woohoo: 

Glad you enjoyed the little devil. I've been trying to snag a box off cbid, but somehow i always miss them. :frusty:


----------



## atllogix

Smoked a LP T52 Belicoso thanks to mrj205!


----------



## atllogix

Over the past week I have tore into Milton's PIF and enjoy a Rocky Patel Renaissance and a AF Short Story. Thanks alot mjohnsoniii, I really enjoyed these two.


















I was a bit surprised at the RP but I never should have doubt it.

Thanks Again Milton


----------



## atllogix

Ok and one more. Gotta thank Jake (09FXSTB) for the Oliva V Torpedo.









Thanks Again Jake!


----------



## jphank

I smoked an Opus X 2007 Chili Pepper today thanks to Smelvis :wave::smoke:


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoying my first Four Kicks right now, thanks to Wil (wacbzz)










At this point it reminds me a little bit of a Tatuaje and that's always a good thing.  Thanks, Wil!


----------



## atllogix

Another fine smoke from Jake 09FXSTB!
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto Grande









Brent(Hachigo) PIFfed me this amazing stick!
PDR 1878 Capa Maduro


----------



## atllogix

So I decided to light up another one Brent (Hachigo) gifted me. This time it's a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959. Thanks a lot Brent!


----------



## 36Bones

La Vieja Habana maduro, thanks to Eric (EDogg).


----------



## jaysalti

La Flor Double Ligero Chiselito - Thanks to Chris1360!


----------



## nikonnut

Need to thank several people!

First, I smoked a Cubao #5 thanks to Pete (ouirknotamuzd). Thank you Pete! Just an amazing smoke. 
Brady (birdiemc) hooked me up with a La Casita Criollo. I didn't even know there was an American puro and it was amazing!
Last, but not least, Sam (SmokeOne) send me a Viaje S&B FOAB. This was my first white label and I loved it. A huge THANK YOU to all of you!  Your generosity will not be forgotten (or go unpunished :lol. Thanks again guys.


----------



## E Dogg

Smoked a PDR RL (pre-release) from Shawn (Oldmso54) with a cup of cuban coffee :dr

Thanks Brother!


----------



## lostdog13

Both from Jonathan (Cigar Noob)...

Thursday Night a Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial Toro. 









Tonight an Oliva Serie O Double Toro.









Both excellent smokes. Thank You Brother!!


----------



## AStateJB

My first Satori, a Karma from Kieth (BlackandGold508 )










Great smoke for sure! Glad I got a couple more. Thanks, Kieth!


----------



## V-ret

Smoking my first Opus X thanks to Smelvis. This one is the young one and its not bad at all. Smooth, creamy with hay and pepper. Full review later on



Thanks Dave!


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoying this La Gloria Cubana #1 maduro tonight with a glass of Chivas Regal.










The cigar and Scotch were both parts of a VERY generous bomb from Allen (m00chness). Thanks again, Allen!


----------



## jphank

1st -- AKA Respect from Michigan Moosie
2nd -- Upmann Corona from Smelvis
3rd -- Short Story Maduro from SocalocMatt

Thanks gentleman!!


----------



## V-ret

Another Opus X from Smelvis! This one is the Perfecxion X 2008. Beautiful cigar and what a treat on the taste buds!



Thanks again Dave!!


----------



## shakinghorizons

Thanks to bazookajoe8 (Joe) I was able to enjoy this fine cigar with some Murphy's.


----------



## AStateJB

This morning I enjoyed a Tatuaje Mexican Expirement Belicoso from an EXTREMELY generous bomb sent to me by wacbzz.










Good smoke! Can't wait to try another after they've rested a while! Thanks again, Wil!


----------



## jphank

EDogg bombed a bunch of us with this stick. I can't wait to buy a few boxes this weekend!

La Vieja Habana Chateau Corona


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Not a fan of the La Vieja Cubana's. Not to say they are bad, but for me personally there are better sticks for the money. I haven't had one in more than a year though, so I think it's time to revisit them. That one looks tasty.


----------



## atllogix

V-Ret hit me up with a nice little flavor bomb which is the JdN 1970 Antano Machito.


----------



## Avenidadecuba

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Like all Paddillas I've ever smoked, it was a good smoke. I don't think Padilla makes any outstanding smokes, but they don't make any bad ones either. Like all Padillas, this one was well made, burned well, and tasted good. Thanks Dan!!!


They used to. If you ever have a chance to try their original release miami, or the old 1932...then you'll see. The old 1932 had an amazing spice/woody quality with lots of leather. The newer ones...well its a major downgrade.


----------



## Feldenak

Last night, I fired up a Perdomo Patriarch thanks to shuckins. Thank you again, good sir.


----------



## StogieNinja

Yesterday on my way to a meeting, a TBPL thanks to Raycarlo:










Emergency nub tool 

We'd evening, an 858 Sungrown from 2003!, thanks to Brian (Watchman01)

Check out the yellow cello!










Thank you, gents!!!


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoying this NHC Surrogates Bone Crusher today compliments of Bill (hopperb)










Definitely tastes like a PJ blend! In fact it reminds me a little of the Tat 7th Reserva. Goes great with some Glenfiddich 15 year, which I normally drink neat, but I changed things up today and discovered that a small splash of water really opens up some floral notes. All in all I'm having a great smoke session! Thanks again, Bill! :thumb:


----------



## nikonnut

Looks good Josh! Had a Skull Breaker Wednesday and can't wait to try the new surrogates! :tu


----------



## StogieNinja

Tastes "like a 7th Reserva", eh? I gotta try one of those surrogates!


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Looks good Josh! Had a Skull Breaker Wednesday and can't wait to try the new surrogates! :tu


I saw that they have a couple new blends. I'm definitely going to have to try them!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Tastes "like a 7th Reserva", eh? I gotta try one of those surrogates!


Not EXACTLY like a 7th Reserva, but it definitely reminded me of it! Definitely worth trying! I plan on getting a box eventually.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thoroughly enjoyed a Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu - a beautiful, pig tailed lancero - this evening, thanks to our newest Squidbuddy, Garron aka Atllogix.










< _stolen photo!_ >

Very creamy yet of a noticeable and nice potency, with almost a leathery-florally-spicey-sweetness (cinnamon?) to it, different from what I'm accustomed to smoking. I've seen these at my local cigar lounge, and now I know I will have to have more.

Thanks, Garron!


----------



## nikonnut

Just enjoying a Padron '64 Anny TAA 2010 thanks to Brandon (bwhite220). This stick rocks! Thank you so much, Brandon


----------



## nikonnut

Smoked my first Viaje C-4 today thanks to Sam (SmokeOne). Just a fantastic smoke! Thank you so much, Sam!


----------



## AStateJB

Today's morning smoke came from the first bomb I received after joining Puff. Brandon (bwhite220) sent me this Carlos Toraño Casa Toraño Connecticut back in November of of last year. Not sure how long he had it before then but the cello was sporting a nice golden shade. 










Nice, mild to mild-medium morning smoke. Pairs well with sweet, medium coffee. Thanks, Brandon!


----------



## AStateJB

Decided to dip into my LPs. Tonight I'm smoking this absolutely delicious no.9 that was sent to me by the man 2 posts up, nikonnut.










Another 5 months of rest and dropping the RH to 60 have made it even better than the first couple I smoked! Thanks again, Chris! :high5:


----------



## nikonnut

And now I know what I'm gonna, smoke  and your right Josh. The Ligas like being treated like Cubans. :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

Like what? I have nooooo idea what you're talking about. :dunno: Hang on. Gotta move these RASS's outta the way so I can see how many LPs I have left. :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

On a bit of a time crunch today so for a quicker smoke I'm enjoying this Tatuaje Petite Cazadore Reserva that was bombed to me by johnmoss.










Thanks again, John!


----------



## atllogix

Terry glad you like it, I'd like to try the Zulu Zulu Red which is suppose to be bit more potent than the Blue.


ProbateGeek said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed a Gran Habano STK Zulu Zulu - a beautiful, pig tailed lancero - this evening, thanks to our newest Squidbuddy, Garron aka Atllogix.
> Very creamy yet of a noticeable and nice potency, with almost a leathery-florally-spicey-sweetness (cinnamon?) to it, different from what I'm accustomed to smoking. I've seen these at my local cigar lounge, and now I know I will have to have more.
> Thanks, Garron!


----------



## atllogix

Just lit up a GH Corojo #5 Churchill that I got bombed with by Gianna. Thank You!








<This Too Is A Borrowed Pic>


----------



## AStateJB

Today's after breakfast smoke came to me from android, in my first go as a friendly trading puffer in the Noob Sampler Trade.










This is the most rested Lot 23 maduro I've had and I can tell the rest has done it some good. Much better flavor than the last one I smoked. I'll have to get some more sometime. Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## djsmiles

I enjoyed a Liga Privada no. 9 thanks to Derek.(aninjaforallseasons)


----------



## Cannon500

Just had my first Anejo, a #77 Shark, thanks to BazookaJoe8.

Thanks, Joe!


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoying one of my go-tos tonight, that was bombed by swany.










Thanks, Rob!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Enjoying an Augusto Reyes Grand Cru compliments of The Herfabomber himself...Pete aka ouirknotamuzd


----------



## AStateJB

Another great smoke from nikonnut tonight!










Paul Stulac Phantom. I LOVE these cigars!!! Thanks again, Chris!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Bombed by Gianna. And now I'm enjoying an Illusion ~88~ because of it. Thanks cigargirlie!


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoy my first HdM today. An Epicure Especial thanks to my favorite cenobite, Pete aka Ouirknotamuzd. This is a fantastic (and fascinating) smoke! Thank you so much, Pete


----------



## atllogix

Had a really nice smoke from 09FXSTB. LFD Double Ligero #600. So smooth yet it had some strength behind it. Thanks Jake, I really had a good time with this one!


----------



## djsmiles

I just enjoyed a kick-ass Viaje TNT I got in the noob sampler trade from Aninjaforallseasons(Derek). Thanks man.


----------



## longburn

Piperdown!


----------



## AStateJB

Didn't get a pic, but last night I smoked a Man o' War from a brother in arms (lostdog13).  Thanks, John!


----------



## StogieNinja

I've been really lax about posting here! Sorry to the BotLs who I didn't acknowledge!

Most recent smoke, an EP Carrillo from Mark (IBEW):










Yeah, he also made the lighter in my hand! Thanks Mark!


----------



## IBEW

My pleasure Brother, you certainly deserve them!
Thanks for all you do!


----------



## StogieNinja

Today at the park, for old times' sake, I tried to smoke a CAO Eileen's Dream cigarillo, given to me by Adam, in the Box-o-Nasty he sent me during my Bombing Extravaganza contest. I used to enjoy these years ago!










Took a few puffs of the infused white chocolate creation....

Then...










Blech! These are _terrible_! Honestly, I just couldn't take more than three or four puffs!

Welp... Thanks for the gran prize, Adam!

:smoke:


----------



## xSentinelx

Tonight's 2nd stick is brought to me by montythemooch from a noob trade. Thanks Monty I'll let you know


----------



## TampaToker

No pics, but...

Smoked my first cc this week thanks to Shuckins. An HDM Coronations Tubo. Thanks buddy!

Also smoked my first Viaje thanks to buttstitches. An exclusivo short. Thanks Chris!


----------



## lostdog13

My first Liga from ShootinMatt. Excellent cigar Matt, hoping to get to the comparison tomorrow.


----------



## Tr1gger

Epernay Illusione La Petite (no they're not THIS petite, I was just savoring this so much I forgot to take a picture until well into it).

C/O Carl aka Longburn. This little beauty goes to the top of my list. As complex as a petite corona could possibly expect to be....miracle in a stick. Thanks Carl! (full review in ladies choice thread)


----------



## AStateJB

Had this one tonight compliments of Keith (BlackandGold508 ) and Brent (hachigo).

Viaje Oro El Padre










It was part of the prize from Kieth's contest, that Brent won, but deferred to me. Couple great BOTLs there!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Liga No 9 courtesy of Christopher (Nikonnut). DELICIOUS! Thanks bro!


----------



## AStateJB

Finally getting to smoke one of these...










This one came to me from Neil. Really good smoke for the price!

Thanks, Neil!


----------



## jphank

My son was just inducted into the National Honor Society for the Boy Scouts of America this past weekend -- The Order of the Arrow. It's a very big deal, especially for a young man of 12 to be elected by his peers, having represented the very best Scouting has to offer, to survive an intense 24 hours of introspection, concentration and service before a long ceremony. 

Having done this myself, I'm so very proud of my son for accomplishing this honor. it thrills my heart to know he's going to be a great man, and is already showing those qualities. Thanks to Smelvis, I had a great celebration tonight, reflecting on my son, the people that help me get him where he wants to be in life, and for my new friends here on Puff. I may not ever get to meet a lot of you, but every act of kindness and cheerfulness you share here makes a difference.


----------



## AStateJB

A HUGE congratulations to your son on his outstanding accomplishment! He must have a momma that raises him right!  Looks like you had just the right cigar to celebrate! :thumb:


----------



## nikonnut

Had a crap day at work so I grabbed something special. A Tat TAA 2011 gifted to me by Brandon (bwhite220). Thank you for the amazing smoke, brother!


----------



## AStateJB

Hangin out at Hooters 501 Bike Night, hosted by the A-State Boys M/C, enjoying a Tatuaje Fausto compliments of Frank (caputofj)!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Long story, but having a Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45.










Thank you, Francis. Rest in Peace.


----------



## nikonnut

Having a Warlock robusto generously gifted by our own belle of obliteration, Gianna (cigargirlie). Just an amazing smoke! Thank you Gianna


----------



## android

had a PDR oscuro gifted by Brent (hachigo) tonight (thank you sir, it was a nice smoke!) and a MOW puro authentico maduro gifted from Swany, thank you sir and it was delicious as well!


----------



## nikonnut

Brent (Hachigo) sent me a PDR 1878 Cubano Especial capa madura toro and I am loving it! Thank you, Brent!


----------



## lostdog13

AStateJB said:


> Finally getting to smoke one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one came to me from Neil. Really good smoke for the price!
> 
> Thanks, Neil!


I see no whiskey stones in that glass Josh, this must be corrected.



jphank said:


> My son was just inducted into the National Honor Society for the Boy Scouts of America this past weekend -- The Order of the Arrow. It's a very big deal, especially for a young man of 12 to be elected by his peers, having represented the very best Scouting has to offer, to survive an intense 24 hours of introspection, concentration and service before a long ceremony.
> 
> Having done this myself, I'm so very proud of my son for accomplishing this honor. it thrills my heart to know he's going to be a great man, and is already showing those qualities. Thanks to Smelvis, I had a great celebration tonight, reflecting on my son, the people that help me get him where he wants to be in life, and for my new friends here on Puff. I may not ever get to meet a lot of you, but every act of kindness and cheerfulness you share here makes a difference.


Congrats to your son Jessica!! That is a great honor, and something he should always be very proud of. Excellent time to smoke that cigar


----------



## gosh

Thanks to the one and only Ron! 

Good lord the flash on my camera makes my ashtray look filthy! Oh wait, it's an ashtray, I don't care.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

that looks like a good combo, Gosheroonio


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

This stick was awesome! smoked it yesterday driving between jobs. Oh, it was from Shuckins of course...





















Nubbed it!


----------



## nikonnut

Just lit up a Flor de las Antillas Toro generously bombed by Chris (buttstiches) in the Ninjas insane contest  What an amazing smoke! Thank you so much, brother! You ROCK!


----------



## AStateJB

lostdog13 said:


> I see no whiskey stones in that glass Josh, this must be corrected.


Actually I prefer my Scotch at room temp... So, no need to destroy my mailbox again. :cheeky: :lol:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Generous BOTLs.... I love this place!!! I salute you all. :usa2:


----------



## AStateJB

Smoked my first RASS today thanks to Björn.










This is an AWESOME smoke! With the help of a drywall nail I burned it well past finger scorching range.

Thank you, Björn!


----------



## lostdog13

AStateJB said:


> Actually I prefer my Scotch at room temp... So, no need to destroy my mailbox again. :cheeky: :lol:


There is always a need and reason. They would be great for room temp during the summer. (Point/counterpoint)


----------



## AStateJB

lostdog13 said:


> There is always a need and reason. They would be great for room temp during the summer. (Point/counterpoint)


Sadly I have to admit you have a point... And they'd be good for chilling rum and tequila without them getting watered down. But we do have them here too you know. lol


----------



## Cannon500

Camacho Triple Maduro, courtesy of Shuckins. Thanks, Ron!


----------



## [email protected]

Dirty Rat courtesy of Chris1360. You are truly a great BOTL to this noob. thank you sir.

View attachment 71832


----------



## AStateJB

My first Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial tonight, from a bomb sent to me by johnmoss.










Spice, and leather, and wood, and cocoa! Mmmmmmm! :dr I gotta get some more of these! Thanks John!


----------



## djsmiles

Enjoying an Alec Bradley Black Market thanks to jphank.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

djsmiles said:


> Enjoying an Alec Bradley Black Market thanks to jphank.


One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## SilverStreak

Smoked a NUB Connecticut thanks to Jurgen (jurgenph). Nice mild cigar to go with the mini heat wave we're getting in CA. Thanks J!

Before:









After:


----------



## AStateJB

Easily the best CAO I've smoked! Nubbed it to fingerprint removing territory.










Thanks, Dan!


----------



## jurgenph

SilverStreak said:


> Smoked a NUB Connecticut thanks to Jurgen (jurgenph). Nice mild cigar to go with the mini heat wave we're getting in CA. Thanks J!


never mind that nub... what were you drinking? that looks tasty 

J.


----------



## AStateJB

jurgenph said:


> never mind that nub... what were you drinking? that looks tasty
> 
> J.


I wondered that too. Looks like a wheat beer maybe...


----------



## ejgarnut

Viaje Summerfest churchill ....


thanks Eric!! (ekengland)


----------



## SilverStreak

jurgenph said:


> never mind that nub... what were you drinking? that looks tasty
> 
> J.





AStateJB said:


> I wondered that too. Looks like a wheat beer maybe...


Josh, your suspicions are correct, it is indeed a wheat beer. Jurgen, I decided that Franziskaner Hefe-weisse would be a fitting accompaniment for the NUB. I love me that Deutsches bier


----------



## mjohnsoniii

mmmm...german bier....mmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## AStateJB

SilverStreak said:


> Josh, your suspicions are correct, it is indeed a wheat beer. Jurgen, I decided that Franziskaner Hefe-weisse would be a fitting accompaniment for the NUB. I love me that Deutsches bier


I knew it looked familiar! HOORAY BIER! :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

I'm having a Sol Cubano maduro as a driving gar tonight thanks to Kyle (KarateKyle).










These really have pretty dang good flavor if you rest them long enough. Especially for the price! Thanks, Kyle!


----------



## smokin surfer

My very first Pinar Del Rio, an oscuro robusto, thanks to *Jurgen*. He bombed my ass big time in a noob sampler trade.. every one of his sticks has been stellar. I'm loving this one long time.


----------



## Tasertasler

My first Cigar was a Sol Cubano. Id like another but cant find any local places that sell them. Whats a good cigar that cheap similar to a swisher sweet?


----------



## AStateJB

Tasertasler said:


> My first Cigar was a Sol Cubano. Id like another but cant find any local places that sell them. Whats a good cigar that cheap similar to a swisher sweet?


Similar in price or similar in flavor? Have you looked online for Sol Cubanos?


----------



## Tasertasler

AStateJB said:


> Similar in price or similar in flavor? Have you looked online for Sol Cubanos?


I just got into the whole online aspect of cigars and all. I just want a good tasting cigar that's cheap.


----------



## AStateJB

There are plenty out there that are MUCH better than a Swisher! Try Gran Habano Vintage 2002s, Drew Estate La Vieja Habanos, and est. 1844 Añejados. There are a lot of other good cheap smokes out there, but those are some of my best suggestions.


----------



## jurgenph

smokin surfer said:


> My very first Pinar Del Rio, an oscuro robusto, thanks to *Jurgen*. He bombed my ass big time in a noob sampler trade.. every one of his sticks has been stellar. I'm loving this one long time.


glad to hear that 
the sungrown is my favorite PDR.

J.


----------



## StogieNinja

Smoked the first of the HdMs that Pete(ouirknotamuzd) sent me in the spring. My oh my, what a treat. Thank you Pete!


----------



## lostdog13

AStateJB said:


> Sadly I have to admit you have a point... And they'd be good for chilling rum and tequila without them getting watered down. But we do have them here too you know. lol


blah blah blah...I order them from the States, so they sort of make a round trip . Excellent for chilling rum and tequila without watering them down, also good for Coke and Southern Tea.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

finally got to the Gran Habano vicini sent me.. 

Now finally back to smoking my own stuff lol


----------



## TonyM

Well not so much of a cigar, but an accessory that I'm showing thanks for this evening. Last month I had the honor of winning fuente~fuente's contest and he sent me an awesome assortment of sticks and some swag as well. Needless to say this has become my new go to garage ashtray! Thanks Jason, I appreciate it, and it's being put to good use!!!!


----------



## AStateJB

I got to try out a new smoke today thanks to Brandon (bwhite220).










That is the Nomad Fugitive. It's a very tasty, unique and interesting smoke! Thanks, Brandon!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Hiyall :wave:
Last week I had some fwiends over for a bit of a herf and I busted out a Partagas Culebras that HavanaJohn had generously awarded me in a Nascar Contest.

Here it is;









We had eaten some Gucci grilled sausages on buns with homeade chili on top. Due to the stressful nature of the week, we were doing some heavy drinking to relieve our stress and that is my exuse for forgetting to take more photos :lol:

Plus, once we got the gars going we started a poker tournament and we were pretty busy having fun! :beerchug:

But I do have one more pic to share of the Culebras disengaged. :biggrin:









These gars smoked beautifully and everyone had a great time.
Thank you John for a fantastic evening! :high5:
The only way it could have been better would have been if you joined the fray! arty:

:rockon: _Dafiddla_


----------



## havanajohn

fiddlegrin said:


> Hiyall :wave:
> Last week I had some fwiends over for a bit of a herf and I busted out a Partagas Culebras that HavanaJohn had generously awarded me in a Nascar Contest.
> 
> Here it is;
> 
> View attachment 40857
> 
> 
> We had eaten some Gucci grilled sausages on buns with homeade chili on top. Due to the stressful nature of the week, we were doing some heavy drinking to relieve our stress and that is my exuse for forgetting to take more photos :lol:
> 
> Plus, once we got the gars going we started a poker tournament and we were pretty busy having fun! :beerchug:
> 
> But I do have one more pic to share of the Culebras disengaged. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 40858
> 
> 
> These gars smoked beautifully and everyone had a great time.
> Thank you John for a fantastic evening! :high5:
> The only way it could have been better would have been if you joined the fray! arty:
> 
> :rockon: _Dafiddla_


 Ha ha ha. Looks great Phil, glad you guys enjoyed the Culebras. And thanks for the pics!-j


----------



## AStateJB

Sitting in the company truck tonight, enjoying an old favorite and a beer. :lol:










This one came from Andrew (android) in my first go as an FTP in the Noob Sampler Trade. Thanks Andrew!


----------



## johnmoss

Enjoying a Casa Fuente Corona Gorda thanks for Justin/Pianoman178. Thanks brother!


----------



## AStateJB

Smoking my first EPC tonight.










A Predelictos thanks to Trilobyte. Thanks, Bob! I'll have to get some more of these.


----------



## AStateJB

Today was a rain out, so I got to come home early. Which also meant getting to enjoy a "drive home cigar" early.










This one came from Oscar (lopezoscar) and was a tasty smoke! Thanks, Oscar!


----------



## nikonnut

Got to try my first Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project today thanks to Chris (buttstiches). Even with just a little rest it was amazing! I'll definately be getting more :tu Thank you so much, Chris!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Thanks to Christopher (nikonnut) for this Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul. It's my second ever and from the first draw, I can definitely tell it won't be my last. Thanks again bro!


----------



## nikonnut

Trying my first ever Kristoff Ligero Maduro thanks to Josh (AstateJB) and all I can say is Wow! This is a fantastic stick. Chocolate cake on the cold draw and coffee and scorched carmel from the first puff. Definately going into my rotation! Thanks again, Josh!


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Enjoyed this Pinar Del Rio last night, was bombed to me by Exprim8. Thanks again 










Yes I know my awesome flanel pajamas rock.


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Trying my first ever Kristoff Ligero Maduro thanks to Josh (AstateJB) and all I can say is Wow! This is a fantastic stick. Chocolate cake on the cold draw and coffee and scorched carmel from the first puff. Definately going into my rotation! Thanks again, Josh!


Glad you like it, Chris!


----------



## AStateJB

I needed a little kick start this morning so I'm having this Oliva V no. 4.










According to the note it came from nadroj, but according to Jordan it didn't. I don't know about all that, but I know I'm enjoying it. Thanks to whoever sent it!


----------



## AStateJB

In his latest bomb to me Chris (nikonnut) sent me some cigars that I had been dying to try. Tonight my impatience got the best of me and I lit up this one.










My first Viaje Honey and Handgrenades, a Shank. This is a fantastic cigar! An interesting twist on the typical Viaje criollo base flavor. Thank you, Chris!


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> In his latest bomb to me Chris (nikonnut) sent me some cigars that I had been dying to try. Tonight my impatience got the best of me and I lit up this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Viaje Honey and Handgrenades, a Shank. This is a fantastic cigar! An interesting twist on the typical Viaje criollo base flavor. Thank you, Chris!


Well I know what I'm smoking tonite  glad you're enjoying it Josh :tu


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Well I know what I'm smoking tonite  glad you're enjoying it Josh :tu


The HHG is now my third favorite Viaje right behind the Tower Cigars 45th Anniversary and Satori. What a great smoke!


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> The HHG is now my third favorite Viaje right behind the Tower Cigars 45th Anniversary and *Satori*. What a great smoke!


And now I know what I'm smoking tomorrow! :dr


----------



## buttstitches

Tatuaje TAA 2011, thanks to bwhite220 :grouphug:


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> And now I know what I'm smoking tomorrow! :dr


You try the Satori?


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> You try the Satori?


Not yet. Decided it wasn't a weekday smoke. I'm guessing that bad boy deserves my full attention on a Saturday


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Not yet. Decided it wasn't a weekday smoke. I'm guessing that bad boy deserves my full attention on a Saturday


:lol: I was just curious. Let me know what you think when you do get around to it.


----------



## nikonnut

Needed some inner peace after work today so I grabbed the Satori so generously gifted by Josh (the guy right above me aka AstateJB ). WOW! What a fine smoke! Truly delightful and so tasty  Thank you so much for sharing with me Josh. You ROCK, brother!









P.S. I know it isn't Saturday but I needed some uplifting and this did it


----------



## AStateJB

nikonnut said:


> Needed some inner peace after work today so I grabbed the Satori so generously gifted by Josh (the guy right above me aka AstateJB ). WOW! What a fine smoke! Truly delightful and so tasty  Thank you so much for sharing with me Josh. You ROCK, brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I know it isn't Saturday but I needed some uplifting and this did it


Saturday or not, I'm glad you like it, Chris and I hope it made your day a lot better!


----------



## nikonnut

AStateJB said:


> Saturday or not, I'm glad you like it, Chris and I hope it made your day a lot better!


You have no idea, brother  Thanks again!


----------



## atllogix

I was probably smoking my Satori Nirvana that I was graciously gifted by Joe (bazookajoe8) around the same time you were smoking that one. I've been wanting to try one for months and I know vendors were getting stocked with them again so I couldnt wait to try so I could make the decision if I was going to pull the trigger on them, maybe I let it rest 2 or 3 days. Anyhow that is a wonderful smoke and I'm very thankful for it Joe, and I'll be pulling that trigger in the next couple hours.











nikonnut said:


> Needed some inner peace after work today so I grabbed the Satori so generously gifted by Josh (the guy right above me aka AstateJB ). WOW! What a fine smoke! Truly delightful and so tasty  Thank you so much for sharing with me Josh. You ROCK, brother!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I know it isn't Saturday but I needed some uplifting and this did it


----------



## AStateJB

Diesel corona this morning thanks to lostdog13. This is a great vitola for this blend.










Thanks, John!


----------



## djsmiles

Thanks to Jessica(Jphank).


----------



## lostdog13

AStateJB said:


> Diesel corona this morning thanks to lostdog13. This is a great vitola for this blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, John!


It is a great cigar, glad you enjoyed it brother. As good as the original is; I think the corona is 10 times better. And somehow something we sent each other that isn't a Man O' War.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Thanks to Christopher (nikonnut), I'm finally enjoying my first ever Room 101 Daruma Monstro. This is one tasty cigar. Now I wish I woulda snagged that box in the WTS/WTT section not long ago. Great smoke!!!


----------



## nikonnut

mjohnsoniii said:


> Thanks to Christopher (nikonnut), I'm finally enjoying my first ever Room 101 Daruma Monstro. This is one tasty cigar. Now I wish I woulda snagged that box in the WTS/WTT section not long ago. Great smoke!!!


Milton, glad you enjoyed it brother.  Definitely one of my favs.


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm terrible about posting here, and I apologize to you wonderful BOTLs who have gifted me the last several sticks I've smoked!

Tonight was a VSG tubo from Mark (IBEW). A smooth, luxurious experience! Thank you sir!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I'm terrible about posting here


Ditto. BOTLs here are way generous!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

mjohnsoniii said:


> Thanks to Christopher (nikonnut), I'm finally enjoying my first ever Room 101 Daruma Monstro. This is one tasty cigar. Now I wish I woulda snagged that box in the WTS/WTT section not long ago. Great smoke!!!


Holy Lockjaw, Batman, that's a big honkin' cigar...what is that...60RG?


----------



## mjohnsoniii

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Holy Lockjaw, Batman, that's a big honkin' cigar...what is that...60RG?


It absolutely is Pinhead. And it was perhaps the best I've had. Definitely gonna look into getting more of those.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Thanks Brent (hachigo) for this Man O War Puros Authentico Maddy. This little sucker packs a punch but its...WOW! Good!


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoyed a Viaje Super Shot today thanks to Tyler (Wallbright).










That's a great little smoke! It's a shame you can't by them anymore.  Thanks, Tyler!


----------



## johnmoss

Enjoying a Savinelli Robusto from Shawn (Oldsmo54). My first Savinelli ever and I'm loving it. Shawn we need to talk about where I can find more of these!


----------



## nikonnut

Enjoying a La Aroma De Cuba lancero thanks to Garron (Atllogix). This is a fantastic smoke! Thank you very much, brother!


----------



## exprime8

*777 Maduro* thanks to Pinhead


----------



## atllogix

Glad you enjoyed bro, I really like that one as well!


nikonnut said:


> Enjoying a La Aroma De Cuba lancero thanks to Garron (Atllogix). This is a fantastic smoke! Thank you very much, brother!


----------



## Feldenak

Smoked one of the Viaje's sent to me by bazookajoe8. The Platino Chiva was on the menu tonight and holy guacamole was it delicious. Thank you Joe, I can't wait to try the rest of these!


----------



## nikonnut

Smoked an L40 this evening thanks to buttstitches. Amazing smoke! Thank you, brother!


----------



## gosh

Thanks to Mr Cam for one of my all time faves! I couldn't help think that I need to stop trying all these different singles, and just smoke UCs from now on.


----------



## AStateJB

Tatuaje Little Monster Frank Jr. thanks to Joey (jobes2002)










This was a GREAT cigar! Thanks, Joey!


----------



## AStateJB

Tatuaje Baby Face tonight.










Thanks, Allen!


----------



## ggcadc

Thanks BigSarge!


----------



## gosh

Another day, another cigar from Mr Cam!



Paul Stulac Ghost - this is the type of cigar that keeps me trying singles. Nine might suck, then you run across something like this, and it makes it worth it! Highly recommend this baby! Went great with the Rogue Chocolate Stout.

Thanks a billion Cam!


----------



## xSentinelx

About to Enjoy a Giants victory smoke AF WOAM from Ggcadc (Glen) I salute you!


----------



## [email protected]

Enjoyed a Wolfie today thanks to Chris1360. Thank you sir :smoke:


----------



## xSentinelx

Nubbed WOAM thanks again Ggcadc for the great victory stick


----------



## hawesg

Smoked one of the fantastic sticks josh sent me in a squid ploy to get college students. It kept me interested while studying for a mid term this afternoon. 








Thanks brother.


----------



## AStateJB

hawesg said:


> Smoked one of the fantastic sticks josh sent me in a squid ploy to get college students. It kept me interested while studying for a mid term this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brother.


You're welcome! Glad you enjoyed it!

This Little Monster tried to suck my blood and steal my soul this morning.










Thanks, Allen and Joey for making my Halloween week celebration possible!


----------



## jaysalti

This past Wednesday, after dropping my fiance and son off at TPA, I stopped in at King Corona and enjoyed an excellent Partagas with coffee thanks to Ron










Saturday, this 1845 was an excellent way to start the day! Thanks shootinmatt!










Later that day, I manned the grill and enjoyed a personal fav, thanks to Trilobyte. Thank you!


----------



## jaysalti

On Sunday, I started off with a delicious Camacho Conn Monarcha thanks to shootinmatt










Enjoyed a Brownies with a TNT from meatcake...










Then capped off with V lancero from Trilobyte










it was a good day! Many thanks, gents!


----------



## smokin surfer

In the middle of a giant Victor Sinclair Legacy Double Maduro thanks to Jason, part of a prize package he sent my way. Thanks *tuxguy*, you rock!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks goes to chris1360 for properly punishing me in a NST. Thanks to him I have been able to smoke a little monster any day I like. Enjoying lil drac right now, w/ frank Jr planned for tomorrow. Thank you sir you are a true BOTL. Sorry guys no pics. :smoke:


----------



## buttstitches

Had this thanks to Christopher (nikonnut)!


----------



## AStateJB

[email protected] said:


> Thanks goes to chris1360 for properly punishing me in a NST. Thanks to him I have been able to smoke a little monster any day I like. Enjoying lil drac right now, w/ frank Jr planned for tomorrow. Thank you sir you are a true BOTL. Sorry guys no pics. :smoke:


Those are my 2 favorite Little Monsters! Enjoy! :tu


----------



## StogieNinja

A fantastic MF Le Bijou 1922, thanks to Joe (Sweater88). Thanks Joe, it was marvelous!


----------



## AStateJB

Burning this Nub 460 Cameroon this morning thanks to Aaron (aaron72).










Excuse the busted up wrapper and total lack of a respectable Nub ash. Poor guy fell victim to my morning clumsiness. :lol:


----------



## AStateJB

After lunch I had a PDR Oscuro compliments of lopezoscar.










Thanks, Oscar!


----------



## Juicestain

Puffin a great Drac with my uncle Smelvis for Halloween, thanks Dave :thumb:


----------



## Johnpaul

I'm smoking a Face thanks to Socalocmatt. Thanks Matt, I love this smoke.


----------



## doomXsaloon

smoked a CC (didnt know if I could specifically identify it here on a non-habanos site) thanks to Mr. Mayorga!! one of best smoking experiences of my life!


----------



## socalocmatt

Johnpaul said:


> I'm smoking a Face thanks to Socalocmatt. Thanks Matt, I love this smoke.


Glad you enjoyed it! My 2nd favorite Monter. :thumb:


----------



## Johnpaul

socalocmatt said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! My 2nd favorite Monter. :thumb:


Oh I did. Although to be totally honest it did start to peter out in the last quarter inch.


----------



## AStateJB

Johnpaul said:


> Oh I did. Although to be totally honest it did start to peter out in the last quarter inch.


That's a shame that you had to waste a whole quarter inch! :lol:

I finally got to smoke my Halloween grand finale cigar tonight.










A Tat Drac generously gifted by bwhite220, paired with some Highland Park 12 year. It was a GREAT night! Thanks, Brandon!


----------



## the_brain

*Brain: *Camacho Candella, TY Zilla...


----------



## socalocmatt

Absolutely amazing:


----------



## AStateJB

Some cock blasted me with an Uzi and I loved it!










Thanks, Cory (mrj205) for this wish list stick! This is definitely my favorite vitola of MUWAT!


----------



## Salty

Josh, you are battin a thousand buddy. I love this stick. I mean, I really loved this one. It will be in my rotation from now on. Thank you brother!


----------



## Cannon500

Had my first Ron Stacy Signature (a corona) courtesy of the man himself. Thanks, Ron!


----------



## neil

smoked two cigars from paul (bunnosaurusrex) today, a gurkha master selection, and a la aurora 1495 series robusto. the gurkha was pretty good until the last two inches, but i think that with some time, it would be a nice creamy morning smoke! the la aurora was great the whole time! thanks a lot paul!


----------



## hawesg

My first l40, thanks to Chris(butstitchs)


----------



## jphank

Forbidden X 2004... THANK YOU SMELVIS!


----------



## hawesg

jphank said:


> Forbidden X 2004... THANK YOU SMELVIS!


Nice, how was it? Also how are you it's been a while since we interacted.


----------



## jphank

hawesg said:


> Nice, how was it? Also how are you it's been a while since we interacted.


A hint of pepper, but a real earthy overtone. No hint of sweetness I could find even smoking it with a prosseco, just very earthy and spicy.

Doing well, thanks


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

Walt69

Part of a Noob PIF, the CAO Criollo really caught my taste buds. It was a very enjoyable smoke.

Cheers!


----------



## hawesg

Brandon (Meatcake) was saying earlier that I had more ligas than him and I rembered that one of the few dirty rats I had was from him, clearly the way to even it out a little bit was to get rid of it 








Thanks brother, oh and on that note I smoked a viaje yesterday from the same prize package


----------



## Danfish98

Currently puffing on some tasty forgiveness from the nonretired Ninja. It's a DPG JJ Maduro with some serious age on it. I can now confirm that the maduro version ages just as well as the natural version and they're both amazing. Thanks Derek!


----------



## Brettanomyces

Ugh. I'm so bad about posting in here. Shame, shame.

Anyway, I'm making up lost ground. Had a very tasty "Ron Mexico" Avion this past weekend thanks to Garron (atllogix). Thanks, buddy!

I'm currently halfway through a Quesada Octoberfest ol' Pinhead sent me in a PIF. This thing is just amazing. Must get more! Thanks, Pete!


----------



## atllogix

Brettanomyces said:


> Had a very tasty "Ron Mexico" Avion this past weekend thanks to Garron (atllogix). Thanks, buddy!


Sure thang bro!


----------



## AStateJB

Illusione HL maduro thanks to Danfish.










Thank you, Dan!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Diesel u holy courtesy dark rose. Thank you sir. Very nice


----------



## AStateJB

I'm enjoying a very tasty Arturo Fuente Rosado on the drive home today thanks to wacbzz.










Thanks, Wil!


----------



## AStateJB

I'm enjoying a very tasty Arturo Fuente Rosado on the drive home today thanks to wacbzz.










Thanks, Wil!


----------



## Feldenak

Arturo Fuente Chateu Fuente Queen B thanks to android

Thank you so much, Andrew!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Embarrassed to say, but have to say, I am about half way through a RP 50 Robusto. Someone on this board sent me this wonderful cigar, but I cannot remember who. Please take a bow whoever you were because this is definitely a WOW cigar. It doesn't get much better than this...:ss


----------



## ten08

A little chilly tonight for S.GA, so the My Father LE Corona was just the right size. Wow this was loaded with flavor! May have to pick up a 10-box. Big thanks to Garron (atllogix)

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## hawesg

Finally got around to lighting this massive kristoff up, thanks Shawn


----------



## jurgenph

5 vegas high primings, bombed to me by v-ret in the $7 pass.

started out as a mouthfull of forrest soil, infused with pepper! haha.
but it turned around, and transformed into a pretty nice smoke. i really liked the natural sweetness on the finish.

thanks man!
J.


----------



## Feldenak

LAdC Mi Amor thanks to android and the NST.

Thanks again, Andrew!


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Getting down to the last sticks from my first bomb here on puff and haven't posted in this thread enough. Huge thanks to Exprime8 for my noobie bomb, I smoked a Gran Habano Corojo # 5 last night and enjoyed it. Tied for my favorite out of that bomb with the Fonseca. Only one left is an Undercrown which I'll probably let rest a bit more


----------



## StogieNinja

I'm an asshat when it comes to acknowledging the guys when I actually smoke the cigar, so forgive me for that please!!!

Some recent(ish) smokes I'd like to acknowledge

Room101 SA - Mark (IBEW)
TAA 12 - Dustin (the chosen one)
CyB - Justin (justbrew)
601 Blue - Joe (sweater88)
FFP - Joshua (rodger)
Oliva V - The Cock (bomber)


There have been others I can't remember at the moment. 

Thanks guys!!! All were awesome!!!


----------



## ggcadc

I have NO IDEA what it was, but I liked it... it was a mystery stick from the LOB, it was this one:









it was from Bazooka Joe, any hints joe?


----------



## smokin surfer

Enjoying a CAO Brazilia Gol this morning, thanks Jurgen! That noob sampler trade is the gift that keeps on giving..


----------



## atllogix

ggcadc said:


> I have NO IDEA what it was, but I liked it... it was a mystery stick from the LOB, it was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was from Bazooka Joe, any hints joe?


haha. Love the the MS Paint arrows, modern day Picasso at its finest. No really, hope they can identify it for you.


----------



## smokin surfer

I just lit a stick from the LOB Mystery Cigar Noob Attack of Death. Took me about three puffs to figure it as a Liga Privada No. 9 robusto. But with tons more age than anything I've ever laid eyes on. What a special occasion!


----------



## jurgenph

smokin surfer said:


> Enjoying a CAO Brazilia Gol this morning, thanks Jurgen! That noob sampler trade is the gift that keeps on giving..


i thnk that one has some good rest time too 

J.


----------



## smokin surfer

jurgenph said:


> i thnk that one has some good rest time too
> 
> J.


Yes, it was obvious. I thought I'd had a good Gol before, but yours is the best by far. Smoking it at the beach on a day off, better still. I am currently in the buy more than I smoke phase and my "aged" smokes have only 3 or 4 months.. very grateful that you inspired me to give good smokes some time to rest. I've been working on it ever since your NST arrived!


----------



## lostdog13

La Aurora Ecuador Thanks to Phil (Phreebooter) with a cup of Jet Fuel (coffee). Was a great start to a nice Sunday.


----------



## Cannon500

Just had an Illusione 68 courtesy of Bazookajoe8. Couldn't have come at a better time -- I had about 40 minutes of downtime, and _needed to sit back and relax for a few minutes. Opened the humidor to find a quick smoke, and that's what jumped out at me. Great little smoke -- thanks, Joe!_


----------



## Necmo

Recent good smokes courtesy of Shemp (CAO Italia), BigSarge (San Lotano Maduro), and Brettanomyces (Genesis the Project). All great smokes and I really enjoyed them - thank you all!


----------



## exprime8

a Short Story, thanks to Crgcpro!


----------



## AStateJB

I'm making the most of my drive to work today with one of my favorites.










This one was a Puff math bonus in a purchase from titlowda. Thanks, Dustin!


----------



## AStateJB

Another great smoke tonight...










An Asylum toro from nikonnut. Thanks, Chris! I'll definitely be getting some more of these!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Smoking a 262 Paradigm Robusto thanks to Cory (mrj205). Its a local stick from around his parts. Thanks buddy. Very tasty.


----------



## tntclip

Bazookajoe8 sent me this awesome honey handgrenade


----------



## mjohnsoniii

Crowned Heads Four Kicks Corona Gorda courtesy of Brent (hachigo). DAMN GOOD!


----------



## Epoch

Just finished a My Uzi from aninjaforallseasons. I had not tried these yet due to the mixed reviews and really enjoyed it. Thanks Derek.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

a little late in acknowledging some gratitude, but I just wanted to say thank you to my pumpkin-headed mortal enemy, the_brain(Ian), for two outstanding sticks I had the pleasure of smoking on my birthday on Thursday...a Partagas Lusitania from '08 and a Behike 52...muy delicioso

thanks, Buddy


----------



## ProbateGeek

Diesel Shorty Grind thanks to Shorty Rossi










Thanks, little brother'


----------



## Merkonakis

A couple of sticks from my noob sampler trade courtesy of the ninjaforallseasons Mr. Derek-


----------



## AStateJB

Enjoying my first Capoeira compliments of titlowda.










Thanks, Dustin!


----------



## AStateJB

Working on an Asylum 13 that nikonnut sent me.










Very good cigar. Goes great with my Rogue Hazelnut Brown Nectar! Thanks, Chris!


----------



## Danfish98

Currently enjoying this Master Blend 1 thanks to SoCalOCMatt. Probably the only one I'll ever get to try and it's an awesome smoke. Thanks again Matt!


----------



## socalocmatt

Danfish98 said:


> Currently enjoying this Master Blend 1 thanks to SoCalOCMatt. Probably the only one I'll ever get to try and it's an awesome smoke. Thanks again Matt!


Right on. Glad youre enjoying it!


----------



## AStateJB

I'm working on a Padron (2000 I think) maduro compliments of the crazy LOBmma above me.

Check out the cello from this thing!










This is one tasty Padron! Thanks, Matt!


----------



## Vicini

Lit this up before Bed this morning. My first davidoff giving to me last year. Thanks Matt


----------



## neil

smoked my first La Flor Dominicana tonight (ligero chisel), thanks sam (cypress) thanks a lot man! very good smoke!


----------



## hawesg

Thanks preston!


----------



## djsmiles

Padilla LA Terraza Capa-Habano thanks to Danfish98.


----------



## Stradawhovious

A.J. Fernandez Pinolero Thanks to Cigar Shop Pete.










I think this next pic speaks volumes.










Thanks Pete! Great smoke!


----------



## socalocmatt

Thanks Dan. :smoke:


----------



## jphank

Awesome sauce!


----------



## smokin surfer

Fired up this sweet maduro from Secret Santa tonight, great way to find closure after a fried chicken and mashed potatoes dinner! Thank you Fraze!~


----------



## Feldenak

A cigar that cannot be mentioned in the open area but thank you meatcake. It was delicious!


----------



## aaron72

I am about to light up a 601 Blue Torpedo that Bob (Trilobyte) bombed me. He sent a large selection of 601's to me after I asked if he had any of the Black Connecticut's in his collection that he was willing to sell. If you can tell from the picture, the cello is quite yellow. So yellow in fact, it's hard to tell which ones they are between the blue, green and black banded one's.

Thank you again Bob!


----------



## AStateJB

Revisiting the MoW Puro Authentico tonight, compliments of hugseal.










Every one I've had up until tonight was nothing but pepper and leather with a strange metallic flavor. After 9 months of humi time this one is MUCH better! I'm getting some slightly sweet nutty flavors and some creaminess. Thanks, Björn!


----------



## AStateJB

Having an old favorite tonight, thanks to the herfabomber, a.k.a. Ouirknotamuzd, a.k.a. the Nadroj imposter.










Thanks for the great smoke, Pete! Oh, and if you haven't had this brew (you like beer right? :lol: ), give it a try. It's pretty tasty and goes great with the Fausto!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

yeah, I've consumed a beer or two at a time..I mean, in my time:biggrin1:

thanks for the 411, Josh....I'll see if my local store carries that label and give a try, sometime:thumb:


----------



## AStateJB

Smoking a My Father torp tonight thanks to m00chness.










I'm getting cedar, cocoa, and something sweet... dried fruit or currants maybe... Whatever it is it's good!

Thanks Allen!


----------



## WyldKnyght

Thanks David....


----------



## exprime8

FFP thanks to BigSarge...


----------



## AStateJB

A 2 year old Shark thanks to socalocmatt.










Delicious! Thanks, Matt!


----------



## socalocmatt

Glad u enjoyed it brother!


----------



## StogieNinja

jphank said:


> Awesome sauce!


Speaking of which, I smoked this delicious MF lance tonight, my first cigar in three weeks! Fantastic smoke, thanks Jessica!!!


----------



## smokin surfer

Room 101 by Camacho, 808 - thanks to Fraze, my cigar world is complete tonight. I have the time to savor this whole creamy, woodsy, first time experience and it's a beautiful evening for it!


----------



## ch3rrytw1st

A day late, but I smoked an El Rey Del Mundo petit corona from none other than *The_Brain* that I'd received in my Noob Sampler.

Thanks, very enjoyable smoke :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

A fuente something good from splaaattt jack, not sure what it is looks to be upper 40's rg and almost 6". Churchill maybe?
View attachment 74453


----------



## doomXsaloon

A La Sirena Divine, thanks to my Secret Santa! SARGE!! Thanks, man...I really enjoyed this awesome, tasty stick on Saturday during a home brew session!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Scott (YoungCurmudgeon) and I met briefly last week at a local B&M near my office. There was, of course, the ritual exchange of wares - this is was Scott left with me:



















Needless to say, I could wait no longer.










No additional narrative should be necessary here. 
Thank you, my friend - I am smoking this to the health of your new little one.


----------



## J. Drew

A decent creamy chocolate smoke provided by Thoroughbred!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Pre-double post.

:redface:


----------



## ProbateGeek

In the old days, this was a very active thread. Hmmmm....


@TTecheTTe - thanks, Mari. Tasty as any good shag, I would say. :tongue1:


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> In the old days, this was a very active thread. Hmmmm....


And I miss those days.


----------



## pippin925

Smoked a fantastic Tatuaje petite cazadores reserve thanks to Bruce @BDog.

Smoked this beauty down till my fingers burned. Thanks!


----------



## StogieNinja

Been a while since anyone posted here apparently.

Smoked a beautiful 2011 Montecristo 2, was from a bomb from @Oldmso54 way back in 2013! Shawn, I don't know if you'll ever see this, but thanks buddy!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

StogieNinja said:


> Been a while since anyone posted here apparently.
> 
> Smoked a beautiful 2011 Montecristo 2, was from a bomb from @Oldmso54 way back in 2013! Shawn, I don't know if you'll ever see this, but thanks buddy!!!


Thanks for the heartwarming flashback.


----------



## StogieNinja

ProbateGeek said:


> Thanks for the heartwarming flashback.


Terry! Hope all is well, buddy!


----------



## Kidvegas

Seems nobody uses this thread anymore so I'll try an resurrect it.

Padilla Reserva Maduro courtesy @Humphrey's Ghost...thanks brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Crux Passport Marble Head courtesy of the always awesome @WNYTony.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Courtesy of @mrolland5500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas

Another gem from the GHOST! Great cigar Mark can't believe I've not tried these before.

Viva República Guerrilla Warfare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

A spectacular Curivari Buenaventura courtesy @WNYTony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

First time seeing this thread, I'll have to use it more often. Subscribed!


----------



## Kidvegas

Courtesy of @Humphrey's Ghost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

@Humphrey's Ghost


----------



## Kidvegas

LeatherNeck said:


> @Humphrey's Ghost


Thanks Brother! That's the second time I've tried to give a Shout-out for Mark and it didn't work...:no idea:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Courtesy of @Thig....Asylum Premium...really good...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Courtesy of @JtAv8tor









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SurfnSafari

My Bombs are bought and paid for by me. The Bomber most of the time is Cigar-Bid.


----------



## Kidvegas

SurfnSafari said:


> My Bombs are bought and paid for by me. The Bomber most of the time is Cigar-Bid.


I'm not sure exactly why you've posted this comment within this thread. We all purchase cigars, that's nothing new.

The main purpose of this specific thread is a place to show gratitude and appreciation towards another BOTL/SOTL who's gifted you cigars. Also gives ya a chance to show that person that the specific gift is going up in flames :vs_cool:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Verdict said:


> Courtesy of @JtAv8tor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


Let me know your thoughts on it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict

JtAv8tor said:


> Let me know your thoughts on it !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


In all honesty I wasn't all the impressed. I've had sticks that are cheaper than those that were way better. Im not going to not give it another chance but. Idk it just didn't impress me at all today.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor

Verdict said:


> In all honesty I wasn't all the impressed. I've had sticks that are cheaper than those that were way better. Im not going to not give it another chance but. Idk it just didn't impress me at all today.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


See I am with you while they aren't great they weren't terrible either, an okay smoke to me but more on the mild side for my likes. Appreciate the honesty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SurfnSafari

Kidvegas said:


> I'm not sure exactly why you've posted this comment within this thread. We all purchase cigars, that's nothing new.
> 
> The main purpose of this specific thread is a place to show gratitude and appreciation towards another BOTL/SOTL who's gifted you cigars. Also gives ya a chance to show that person that the specific gift is going up in flames :vs_cool:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well sometime I am slow to new ideas, and understand what all the Bombs are about.


----------



## Kidvegas

SurfnSafari said:


> Well sometime I am slow to new ideas, and understand what all the Bombs are about.


No biggie!

Bombs are just what we puffers call gifts sent to us by other members. Doesn't always have to be cigars, pipe tobacco/accessories, hats, mugs. Hell, anything received from another brother here can be considered a bomb.

This thread is just a place where we can thank the person for a specific cigar they may have sent.

Stick around long enough and you'll eventually be on the receiving end of some Puff Bomb Carnage. :beerchug:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Tatuaje HCS from @WNYTony

Thanks Brother 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Unbanded and the name escapes me. Thank you @Humphrey's Ghost for this light but delightful Connecticut stick.


----------



## Hickorynut

@WABOOM....saved this Feral Pig for a special day and I'm giving Thanks to you brother...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Thanks to @Humphrey's Ghost for giving me this great stick in the MAW. Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## SoCal Gunner

I couldn't think of a better occasion to light up this smoke from @Ranger0282. Dave and Thanksgiving just seem to go hand-in-hand.

Gifted 2011 MOW

Thanks Brother and best wishes.


----------



## Kidvegas

Graycliff 30yr Vintage.....from my seems to be long lost brother @Humphrey's Ghost!

Anybody heard from that rascal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Kidvegas said:


> Graycliff 30yr Vintage.....from my seems to be long lost brother @Humphrey's Ghost!
> 
> Anybody heard from that rascal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same thing. Haven't seen him post in a while now.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Alrightdriver said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Haven't seen him post in a while now.


I sent him a physical letter/card asking how he is doing. Hopefully, he responds.


----------



## Hickorynut

@JtAv8tor AKA Darth Enabler......I'm gonna go broke, but it'll be tasty!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75

Hickorynut said:


> @JtAv8tor AKA Darth Enabler......I'm gonna go broke, but it'll be tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Mmmmmm. Flor de Valle LE. I've been holding on to one for a while now.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> @JtAv8tor AKA Darth Enabler......I'm gonna go broke, but it'll be tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


How was that Sky Flower? I've got one resting and have smoked (and enjoyed) the regular FDV so I'm curious about the comparison of the two and your thoughts. :nerd2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> @JtAv8tor AKA Darth Enabler......I'm gonna go broke, but it'll be tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


So good and Wednesday it be !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

LeatherNeck said:


> How was that Sky Flower? I've got one resting and have smoked (and enjoyed) the regular FDV so I'm curious about the comparison of the two and your thoughts. :nerd2:


The only one I have had, but it and the corto and getting stocked real soon. More transitions than I am used to. The pepper is nice in the first half but lays back half way. Creamy, cocoa, cashew?, baking spices, bread pudding, maybe even some citrus?, oak and some really tasty oil that I can't put my finger on...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> So good and Wednesday it be !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Damn son, I am speechless!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> The only one I have had, but it and the corto and getting stocked real soon. More transitions than I am used to. The pepper is nice in the first half but lays back half way. Creamy, cocoa, cashew?, baking spices, bread pudding, maybe even some citrus?, oak and some really tasty oil that I can't put my finger on...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It is one that I will only smoke if I am 100%, clean palate, no sinus issues, or anything else. And since they release limited numbers each year I try to snag a couple boxes lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeatherNeck

Hickorynut said:


> The only one I have had, but it and the corto and getting stocked real soon. More transitions than I am used to. The pepper is nice in the first half but lays back half way. Creamy, cocoa, cashew?, baking spices, bread pudding, maybe even some citrus?, oak and some really tasty oil that I can't put my finger on...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


God I hate this place!!!!!!!!!! You guys sucks!!!!!!
My pants don't fit anymore, my shirts are too tight, my shocks are full of holes, but my damn tuppers are full! Yep...got my priorities in order I do believe.


----------



## Westside Threat

A great cigar and a great beer thanks to @SoCal Gunner. #cheers










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Westside Threat said:


> A great cigar and a great beer thanks to @SoCal Gunner. #cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, just posted in the Xchange thread that I'm doing the same thing!


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174009&stc=1&d=1514171303

Nice stick provided @max92, thanks for another good one Max!


----------



## Hickorynut

Courtesy of @BillH. ..I see what @GOT14U likes so much now.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination

Westside Threat said:


> A great cigar and a great beer thanks to @SoCal Gunner. #cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's an excellent brew right there.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

Hickorynut said:


> Courtesy of @BillH. ..I see what @GOT14U likes so much now.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Such a good Smoke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Courtesy @msmith86

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174905&stc=1&d=1514645648

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=174913&stc=1&d=1514645648

A great stick indeed, thanks to @ebnash. Smoked this yesterday around noon on an empty stomach. After the first third it was fantastic!


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Courtesy @msmith86
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How'd you like it? That's one of my favorite budget sticks lately.

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

msmith1986 said:


> How'd you like it? That's one of my favorite budget sticks lately.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


Very enjoyable! The construction and burn were spot on. Profile was great with tons of heavy smoke. Will definitely have more of these in the future! Thanks again bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Kidvegas said:


> Very enjoyable! The construction and burn were spot on. Profile was great with tons of heavy smoke. Will definitely have more of these in the future! Thanks again bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime bro. 

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1

Kidvegas said:


> Very enjoyable! The construction and burn were spot on. Profile was great with tons of heavy smoke. Will definitely have more of these in the future! Thanks again bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't read the picture, what is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Matfam1 said:


> I can't read the picture, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gispert Intenso

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@JtAv8tor. ..thanks Brother....my NYE smoke!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Gift from Dave @Ranger0282

And it's wonderful!


----------



## toshort

Good smokes in here, a lot I'd like to try. Here is one I've smoked a few of that my friend got at a shop in Vegas. Have any of you tried this?

This one is slightly damaged which is upsetting.


----------



## Hickorynut

@JtAv8tor. ...I see why this made the list....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> @JtAv8tor. ...I see why this made the list....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


Oh yeah ! Tasty ones

Sent from the Death Star, moving to next target.


----------



## Kidvegas

Another gem courtesy @CloakedInSmoke! La Imperiosa, the band came off with the cello lol.

Thanks brother these are always a treat

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## JtAv8tor

Wrong thread...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> Another gem courtesy @CloakedInSmoke! La Imperiosa, the band came off with the cello lol.
> 
> Thanks brother these are always a treat
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Thanks, that's what I think too. One of those must haves.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

RC Wunderlust from the always awesome @bobbya08!

Thanks bro! Always appreciated

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## bobbya08

Kidvegas said:


> RC Wunderlust from the always awesome @bobbya08!
> 
> Thanks bro! Always appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


You're welcome buddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

I'm on a roll lately burning through cigars that some of the finest BOTL in the world who reside here on Puff have sent me! Today's offering is from the always great fella @WNYTony








The Grimalkin from Emilio Cigars!

Many thanks bro!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## BOSSTANK

One of the many awesome sticks @Shaver702 bombed me with:

Just lit this bad boy up and shes tasty!










Thank you my friend. :thumb:

I cant wait to start trying the others...

I have many sample packs I ordered on the way... anything new you have been wanting to try? I might have it. 
This noob fires back.


----------



## BOSSTANK

Smoked it to the nub... really enjoyed it. I will have to order me some of those. :thumb:


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> One of the many awesome sticks @Shaver702 bombed me with:
> 
> Just lit this bad boy up and shes tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend. :thumb:
> 
> I cant wait to start trying the others...
> 
> I have many sample packs I ordered on the way... anything new you have been wanting to try? I might have it.
> This noob fires back.


Glad you liked them

I ordered a box of these when I first started bc it was a fairly cheap cigar and I like corojo wrappers. Smoked them when I would walk the dogs around the farm. They have gotten better with a few years in them.

I just got an order in so be careful because I'm armed and ready for a return fire. 

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## churchpunk

This was last night not today, but close enough right? My sisters boyfriend was over (always love when he comes over cuz he only smokes with me and always says to give him whatever the cheapest cigar that I don't want to smoke is). Let him light up a 5 Vegas that's been sitting in my humidor forever and I decided to light one of these beautiful beautiful 52's that were gifted to me by none of than @mrolland5500 . And boy oh boy what an amazingggg smoke. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500

churchpunk said:


> This was last night not today, but close enough right? My sisters boyfriend was over (always love when he comes over cuz he only smokes with me and always says to give him whatever the cheapest cigar that I don't want to smoke is). Let him light up a 5 Vegas that's been sitting in my humidor forever and I decided to light one of these beautiful beautiful 52's that were gifted to me by none of than @mrolland5500 . And boy oh boy what an amazingggg smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yrs sir indeed brother darn good smoke!!! glad you enjoyed greatly deserved by a great PUFFER

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

bobbya08 said:


> You're welcome buddy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that looks Awesome.


----------



## Olecharlie

churchpunk said:


> This was last night not today, but close enough right? My sisters boyfriend was over (always love when he comes over cuz he only smokes with me and always says to give him whatever the cheapest cigar that I don't want to smoke is). Let him light up a 5 Vegas that's been sitting in my humidor forever and I decided to light one of these beautiful beautiful 52's that were gifted to me by none of than @mrolland5500 . And boy oh boy what an amazingggg smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the UF13 as well. Having been able to get my hands on a feral flying pig but hear it's good. Love those Ligas.


----------



## Kidvegas

A great Morning cigar courtesy @CloakedInSmoke. Thanks bro

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut

So good with coffee courtesy of @LeatherNeck









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas

Quesada Keg from our very righteous brother @WNYTony

Very impressed with this one brother. Thanks for the opportunity

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## WNYTony

Kidvegas said:


> Quesada Keg from our very righteous brother @WNYTony
> 
> Very impressed with this one brother. Thanks for the opportunity
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


It's Tuesday - is this post code for "I'm out of Tats" ??????

Glad you enjoyed it bro


----------



## Kidvegas

Getting ready to head out to the garage and put fire to this beautiful Casa Fernandez Reserva courtesy @bellts and the MAW 2.0!

Really enjoy these and haven't had one in a very long time. Thanks for sending my way brother.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Shaver702

Smoked a great cigar thanks to @greasemonger

Thanks bud for the great stick! Just what I needed to unwind on the way home.









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Kidvegas

Skinny Monster Courtesy @mrolland5500

Very good but which one is this Mario?

Hyde

Frank

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Kidvegas

EP Carrillo Dusk from the always awesome @bobbya08

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoked on this good ole well rested cream puff thanks to @poppajon75 
First rested cigar this noob has ever put to his lips. Great smoke, even burn, and the flavor is spot on. Nice treat on a Sunday afternoon.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Kidvegas said:


> A great Morning cigar courtesy @CloakedInSmoke. Thanks bro
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


Honestly, I haven't had one yet. Sent one, because I knew you like them! How are these after 6 months?


----------



## poppajon75

TexaSmoke said:


> Smoked on this good ole well rested cream puff thanks to @poppajon75
> First rested cigar this noob has ever put to his lips. Great smoke, even burn, and the flavor is spot on. Nice treat on a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...
> View attachment 205385


By far my favorite lighter bodied NC. Glad you enjoyed.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Kidvegas

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Honestly, I haven't had one yet. Sent one, because I knew you like them! How are these after 6 months?


Really enjoy these! And a good rest improves them.

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Cherokee98

It wasn't a bomb, but a great cigar courtesy of @Hickorynut. Thanks brother, this La Herencia Cubano CORE is fantastic.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cherokee98 said:


> It wasn't a bomb, but a great cigar courtesy of @Hickorynut. Thanks brother, this La Herencia Cubano CORE is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


That's a really underrated smoke. Hope you enjoy them all brother!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Shaver702

TexaSmoke said:


> Smoked my first habano today thanks to @poppajon75 and it was glorious.
> Holy smoke that thing was smooth.
> Thanks, Jon
> View attachment 206402
> 
> 
> Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


I don't think Havanas are suppose to be in this thread....someone correct me if I'm wrong.

Nice smoke tho!

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Bird-Dog

Shaver702 said:


> I don't think Havanas are suppose to be in this thread....someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Nice smoke tho!
> 
> Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


I moved it once already. I thought that was enough to get the message across. Apparently it wasn't.


----------



## TexaSmoke

curmudgeonista said:


> I moved it once already. I thought that was enough to get the message across. Apparently it wasn't.


That's my mistake. I had posted right before bed and thought maybe I forgot to hit the post button, so I reposted. Won't happen again.

Sent from deep in the knee of Texas...


----------



## Cherokee98

Thanks @Hickorynut for this one. I have actually tried one before and I do enjoy it. One that will be in my rotation once I get settled in.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Trying this short little box press today Courtesy @mrolland5500

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut

I don't find many Honduran smokes I like...but those with 9-12 months are nice.


Cherokee98 said:


> Thanks @Hickorynut for this one. I have actually tried one before and I do enjoy it. One that will be in my rotation once I get settled in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## BigPuffer

Hickorynut said:


> I don't find many Honduran smokes I like...but those with 9-12 months are nice.
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


There isn't enough love for connecticuts around here


----------



## ebnash

Kidvegas said:


> Skinny Monster Courtesy @mrolland5500
> 
> Very good but which one is this Mario?
> 
> Hyde
> 
> Frank
> 
> Sent from my Recliner


I know this is old, but here is a key of the skinny monsters...

Tatuaje Monster Series Cigars at NewHavanaCigars.com


----------



## Shaver702

Smoked this fine stick thanks to @BOSSTANK
Thanks bud! Didn't waste any time 









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## BOSSTANK

Nice! About to fire one of then up myself.


----------



## Shaver702

BOSSTANK said:


> Nice! About to fire one of then up myself.


Rocky Patel has always been my good to NC stick. Haven't been disappointed yet

Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Cherokee98

Thanks for this great stick @disco_potato, my first ave Maria and I am liking it









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

@BOSSTANK

Have a 2 hour ride back home so a good smoke is needed









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## Kidvegas

A great tasting Graycliff courtesy of The Ghost or Ghostie! Sure hope that brothers alright!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Cherokee98

This will make the next hour nice, thanks to @disco_potato









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

MOW Armada

Thanks to @bellts great cigar brother thank you!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Cherokee98

Camacho Criollo compliments of @disco_potato, thanks brother, I'm enjoying it.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Gurkha compliments of @disco_potato, I don't understand all of the crap talk they get, it's a decent smoke.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Cherokee98 said:


> Gurkha compliments of @disco_potato, I don't understand all of the crap talk they get, it's a decent smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


Its not that they are all bad. They just make a ton of blends every year and have a super high retail. Some are ok, most aren't.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## UBC03

Cherokee98 said:


> Gurkha compliments of @disco_potato, I don't understand all of the crap talk they get, it's a decent smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


As was said. They have tons of releases at crazy prices. Then drop em to two bucks. They've sacrificed quality for mass quantities. Burn issues and construction are major issues

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Rabidawise

Short Story before bed. Thanks @Sophie0503!


----------



## Westside Threat

@SoCal Gunner from the Christmas exchange. Pairing with some Cherrywood Rye










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98

Thanks @disco_potato, Vudu Priest #7.









Sent from a mudhole using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

This was one very enjoyable stick.
Not sure if all the stars lined up or not.
Thank you @BigPuffer









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

@genomez Thanks!


----------



## genomez

Thank you! @Olecharlie


----------



## Dran

Thanks @Scotchpig! The torpedo is just as good as the 4x60!


----------



## Dran

From @TexaSmoke! Thanks for the tasty Gurkha! Yeah... I said it!!!


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> From @TexaSmoke! Thanks for the tasty Gurkha! Yeah... I said it!!!
> View attachment 222996


I've got a few of those gifted through the years.. Haven't smoked one.. Should I?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> I've got a few of those gifted through the years.. Haven't smoked one.. Should I?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What's the worst that can happen? Its bad and you put it out. The grab another stick!


----------



## UBC03

Rabidawise said:


> What's the worst that can happen? Its bad and you put it out. The grab another stick!


Nah.. I'll suffer through that pig til the final third, just to make sure. Unless it's THAT BAD

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

I have a good friend that swears by those. He gave me quite a few of then in a trade a few weeks ago. I still haven't tried one because he got them ROTT, but I'll be trying one soon. @Dran and I made a trade and he wanted some figurados, the gurkha had its number called.


UBC03 said:


> Nah.. I'll suffer through that pig til the final third, just to make sure. Unless it's THAT BAD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> Nah.. I'll suffer through that pig til the final third, just to make sure. Unless it's THAT BAD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You sir, are a trooper!!!


----------



## UBC03

Rabidawise said:


> You sir, are a trooper!!!


Bu I've smoked plenty of cigars that started bad but finished great.

Of course I've also had smokes that started bad and finished worse.

Gave you a rg bump for bein a buffet fan..and quoting one of my favorites.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

UBC03 said:


> Bu I've smoked plenty of cigars that started bad but finished great.
> 
> Of course I've also had smokes that started bad and finished worse.
> 
> Gave you a rg bump for bein a buffet fan..and quoting one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


"You'll never know unless you try it"
Then you can tell us how good it was or bad. Were all here to try new cigars ...aren't we? I will be waiting. Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise

UBC03 said:


> Bu I've smoked plenty of cigars that started bad but finished great.
> 
> Of course I've also had smokes that started bad and finished worse.
> 
> Gave you a rg bump for bein a buffet fan..and quoting one of my favorites.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks! I appreciate that!


----------



## Dran

@UBC03, I liked it! Wasn't overpowering in strength, but had solid bread-like qualities(near as I can figure, still working on my palette) some cocoa-esque sweetness, and slowly built to a slightly peppery final third.


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> @UBC03, I liked it! Wasn't overpowering in strength, but had solid bread-like qualities(near as I can figure, still working on my palette) some cocoa-esque sweetness, and slowly built to a slightly peppery final third.


Cool.. I'm not a big "hint of this or that" kinda guy either. Flavors need to kick me in the face. A cigar is great, good, bad, and NEVER AGAIN.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@MattyIce, thanks for the Undercrown! Only about half an inch in, but i see what the hype is about!


----------



## BigPuffer

This was on my bday a lil while back but wasn't able to post it because I haven't been on much lately. Had to give a shout out and a big thanks to @UBC03 for the great smoke!!!


----------



## TexaSmoke

BigPuffer said:


> This was on my bday a lil while back but wasn't able to post it because I haven't been on much lately. Had to give a shout out and a big thanks to @UBC03 for the great smoke!!!


Happy birthday Tony!


----------



## Bird-Dog

BigPuffer said:


> This was on my bday a lil while back but wasn't able to post it because I haven't been on much lately. Had to give a shout out and a big thanks to @*UBC03* for the great smoke!!!


Happy belated birthday!

But really? You had to include feet in the pic to than Dino?


----------



## Rabidawise

curmudgeonista said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> But really? You had to include feet in the pic to than Dino?


At least his feet are covered! Happy Birthday! Lol


----------



## BigPuffer

TexaSmoke said:


> Happy birthday Tony!


 Lol. Thanks Tyson!


----------



## UBC03

Rabidawise said:


> At least his feet are covered! Happy Birthday! Lol


His..Ya..
But not the flip flop wearer...smh

Happy Birthday Puffer

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas

Happy Birthday Big Puff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11

Happy Belated birthday @BigPuffer

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer

curmudgeonista said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> But really? You had to include feet in the pic to than Dino?


I thought it was mandated that all tags with Dino needed some man toe action.:grin2: Did that change while I was gone?

But thanks everybody for the belated birthday wishes :smile2:


----------

